# 2015 October Rainbow Pumpkins! | 28 rainbows so far!



## GingerPanda

*2015 OCTOBER

RAINBOW

PUMPKINS!*

*Hello and welcome!*
Let's count down together until we all get our rainbows!
Late September EDD ladies are welcome too!
I know how hard it can be feeling like you're a whole
month behind, so come on in and make yourself comfy!


*Late September Rainbows*


*September 26th*
carebear1981 




*October Rainbows*


*October 2nd*
JennaSmith


*October 3rd*
Ginger Panda
Serenjay
Chrissi1981
Hope39
bm11


*October 4th*
Oasis717
mrsphxteacher
Mississippi03


*October 5th*
Khadijah-x 


*October 7th*
Joeyzgirl


*October 8th*
Stacey_89
Babee_Bugs
Dark_Star


*October 9th*
Nanaki


*October 10th*
Lil_Pixie
Baby.Love12


*October 13th*
flosie


*October 14th*
bexbaby


*October 18th*
blueblue


*October 20th*
amielh


*October 25th*
Mmmoreos


*October 28th*
MrsBaker1323 
sburgess921


*October 30th*
claudinator


*October 31st*
cl59



*Our Angels, Never Forgotten*
Alien73
youngmamattc
Newbie32
NDH
Lynny77
EmpireBiscuit





*Graphic*

https://goo.gl/JDTmH5


Code:
[plain][url="https://goo.gl/GJqW63"][img]https://goo.gl/JDTmH5[/img][/url][/plain]


​


----------



## GingerPanda

I'll introduce myself. I'm Ginger! :wave:

I'm 25 and I live in the US. I have been married to hubs since October of 2008. We've been TTC for almost three years, and we've had two losses. No kids yet!

In December, I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism and Hashimoto's Disease. I never ovulated on my own, so I've been on many rounds of Clomid and one round of Femara. But with my new treatment underway for hypothyroidism and the spearmint tea to lower my testosterone, I ovulated on my own for the first time and got pregnant! :happydance:


BFP yesterday at 10dpo!

https://i59.tinypic.com/2mmb79h.jpg


*What I'm taking this pregnancy: *200mg Prometrium, 10000iu Vitamin D3, Levothyroxine, spearmint tea, and a prenatal vitamin every day!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Shoot just saw this hun ! Ill go right ahead and delete my thread. Oh how am i so dopey ?!

Got another stronger BFP this morning woop woop !

How you feeling? I'm so tiredddddddddddd.....

xx


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

Chrissy, it's that preggo brain!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Let me introduce myself to hehehe. I am 33 from the UK. Been TTC since last May. Been lucky falling pregnant but unlucky once pregnant. Had 1 blighted ovum in July. Fell pregnant again after one cycle and lost twins in October. Waited 2 cycles this time mainly due to me wanting to sort my digestive issues out.

Got my proper BFP today at 14dpo. 

What am I doing different this time. Taking fish oil, using magnesium spray, progesterone cream as well as my pre natals.

Best of luck ladies !

xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome! When are you due, hon? :D


----------



## Chrissi1981

not sure not wanting to work it out now given my history feel like i might jinx myself !


----------



## GingerPanda

I know that feeling. I've never had good news either. I actually started the 2014 october rainbows thread last year and promptly lost the pregnancy, so had it switched to someone else. Back due in October again, and trying my damnedest to be positive this time! :)


----------



## Chrissi1981

Best of luck to you hun. Its so exhausting the 1st trimester. What with the tiredness, the cramps and all that. I cannot believe how tired i am already but I think that's the cream i am using.

An October baby would be awesome as there are so many of my friends who have birthdays around this time. I was born september 29th so it'd be a wonderful birthday present. 

I am not going to get carried away though so we shall see.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm pretty tired, too. We went to bed at 8:30 last night! I'm also really hungry all the time, too. No nausea yet, though. Good luck to both of us!


----------



## GingerPanda

My lines are getting darker! :happydance:

https://s15.postimg.org/q8qq0rwsr/WP_20150124_001.jpg



Feeling any symptoms yet, Chrissi?


----------



## Chrissi1981

Sneezing a lot, farty and bouts of feeling icky. But sometimes I think the icky part is in my head. I'm still getting twinges in lower right abdomen and some cramps. That's it. I see you like peeing on sticks lol ?! First time with this pregnancy I just cannot be bothered with peeing on sticks so much. Funny eh. Got an appointment with doctor on Tuesday and my naturopath on Wednesday hopefully I can get the doctor to monitor my minerals and prescribe me something for my digestion. Had chilli today may have not been such a great idea. Poop if it means avoiding chilli to stop the pains I get with digestion then so be it. 

And you hun?

Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes, I am a peestick addict. :haha:

My TTC journey has been so long and hard, that I love seeing BFPs!



I get a digging feeling every now and then. No real stretching yet, but I didn't start getting that until 6 weeks in my first pregnancy (it stopped growing at 8 weeks).


----------



## Chrissi1981

Yeah my was only early on before because there were two growing in me so there was a lot of stretching going on. Geez I guess the little pms pains I'm getting now is reassuring lol I will take whatever God brings into fruition, but blimey twins would be hard work. Hopefully, I did not ovulate twice again hahaha. 

I may actually pee on a stick this week just cause I have another test in the house. I want to see how much my line has darkened. 

Are you getting an early scan hun ? I was told to contact the early pregnancy unit next time I fell pregnant so they could get me in, but I don't think I'll bother till 8 weeks. Cannot see much before then and it'll only stress me out more like before.

Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sure I won't get a scan until 8 weeks. I'm really hoping there's a heartbeat this time!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Last time I remember just wanting to see a baby after my blighted ovum in July so I certainly got an eye full when I saw 2! But sad that they didn't make it. Hopefully, we will be fine this time. Xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Good Morning !! So I peed on a stick lol. It's so strong today think this will be the last time nearly as dark as control line. Came up in seconds. These internet cheapies are fabulous ! 

Had some cramps last night just like strong pms pains. Was happy to feel them. But with them I feel so icky and it seems to happen around bedtime. I'm fine in the morning as long as no one makes toast. Yuk !!!!

Hope some of the other ladies join in soon. Also had a crazy dream GP that you wanted to get me ?! You were parked up outside my flat and waiting for me. Why ? Lol because I had posted an October thread. I tried to explain to you in my dream that it was a mistake but boy you weren't having any of it lol!!! Seriously though does anyone know how I can delete that thread. 

Also sexy dreams have restarted.

Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Stacey_89

Hi ladies :) I'm 25 yrs old OH is 31
We already have a 4 year old daughter who is also a rainbow baby. I lost my first pregnancy at 12 weeks and 8 months later got pregnant with my daughter.

In April 2014 we decided to try for baby 2, I got pregnant in August but sadly it was a chemical, period arrived on CD33.
5 weeks later after our holiday I got s BFP,but sadly was not meant to be again, with non doubling hcg levels,scans measuring 2 weeks behind baby stopped growing at 6 weeks and I miscarried naturally at 8 weeks.
This time we waited for one period before trying again,I also started taking vitex.
Been getting faint lines since cd29 and today at cd32 I got a decent line :) I have 1 more test left which I will try to save for Wednesday morning, then I'll probz buy a digital or first response lol. 

Symptoms are tender boobs,nipples are larger and darker with more tiny bumps appearing,increased Watery CM,night sweats,tired but struggle to sleep still.
No real Nausea yet but feel hungry all the time...OH will hate me but I also have no sex drive at all :haha:

Praying our little beans stick!! Will be having scans at 8 & 10 weeks.
Not even sure how far along I am as I'm pretty sure I ovulated late this cycle,somewhere between cd18-cd20. 

X


----------



## Stacey_89

Chrissi1981 said:


> Good Morning !! So I peed on a stick lol. It's so strong today think this will be the last time nearly as dark as control line. Came up in seconds. These internet cheapies are fabulous !
> 
> Had some cramps last night just like strong pms pains. Was happy to feel them. But with them I feel so icky and it seems to happen around bedtime. I'm fine in the morning as long as no one makes toast. Yuk !!!!
> 
> Hope some of the other ladies join in soon. Also had a crazy dream GP that you wanted to get me ?! You were parked up outside my flat and waiting for me. Why ? Lol because I had posted an October thread. I tried to explain to you in my dream that it was a mistake but boy you weren't having any of it lol!!! Seriously though does anyone know how I can delete that thread.
> 
> Also sexy dreams have restarted.
> 
> Xxx

Those are some fab lines &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Stacey_89

GingerPanda said:


> My lines are getting darker! :happydance:
> 
> https://s15.postimg.org/q8qq0rwsr/WP_20150124_001.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling any symptoms yet, Chrissi?

Lovely lines :) mine are not that good yet but they are blue dyes,iv heard blue dyes are rubbish for strong lines


----------



## GingerPanda

Chrissi, :rofl: It's fine, I swear! You can post the URL in the help section and ask a mod to delete it, if it would make you feel better! :haha:

Sexy dreams have started here, too!



Stacey, welcome! There are sites where you can get your due date by putting in your conception date. That's what I did, and put in my O date. I ovulated on CD19 too. :) if you're using FF, it will tell you your due date too one you log a positive test.

I like blue dye tests, but I don't use them to see the lines get darker for the reason you started.


----------



## Chrissi1981

I used the strips with my previous pregnancy and there were 2 in me ... They never got real dark so I don't think pregnancy tests are always that great. 

Aw I wish you luck hun. 2 miscarriages in a row is hard. My last one baby b stopped growing at 7 weeks. But we may have found the answer.

I used vitex and ashwganda as well as some other herbs prescribed to me by my herbalist. I have always had regular cycles every 27-28 days even after the miscarriages. I believe vitex got me right on track both times. 

Still early for symptoms. I get twinges now and again. Had some pms pains last night. Hot water bottle cured it. I don't sleep well either but do feel good when I wake. Afternoons are sluggish. But I'm trying to eat really healthy as I've got issues with my minerals and need to keep on top of them. So healthy eating it is. 

Speak laterz off to work now xx


----------



## Stacey_89

Ah I'll give that a try, all I did was track cm and cp so no temping etc.
Cd13&cd14 I was bone dry!! And thought what the hell is wrong with me now lol
But cd15 it got better and so did each day,by cd21 I had that thick clumpy tacky cm so I assumed I had ovulated. Just don't know exactly when :haha:
Iv dated myself using my latest date to ovulate so cd20,then at least when I go for a scan at 8 weeks if I go by my dates and not LMP I won't be disappointed with me measuring smaller compared to LMP dating. So I could be spot on or could even be a few days further along &#55357;&#56842;
The hospital told me 7 weeks but I would rather wait till 8 weeks that can deffo see everything. I'll tell them I'm busy in my 7th week :haha:
Yeh when I got my vitex I was so excited,but guess I don't need it now lol.
My main symptom is my boobs, for some reason my left one is more tender. I'm always sat here poking them! 
Oh wish I felt fine in mornings, I feel like iv got a hangover,must take me at least 2 hours to wake up properly.


----------



## GingerPanda

If I go by your ticker, you should be due about October 8th! :)

I'll put you down as that on the front page, and we'll change it if we need to after your first scan.


----------



## Stacey_89

I'll have two October babies :haha: my daughter was born 22nd October, my partner is the 12th my brother is the 11th my sis in law is 30th. Lots of birthdays lol


----------



## Chrissi1981

Stacey_89 said:


> I'll have two October babies :haha: my daughter was born 22nd October, my partner is the 12th my brother is the 11th my sis in law is 30th. Lots of birthdays lol

Same here !! Mines 29th September then my friends on the 3rd then 2 others on the 4th and 5th, my cousins 19th, and two other friends 29th and 31st lol xx


----------



## GingerPanda

We have no birthdays in October for my family. But my anniversary is the 19th and my parents' is the 13th. I'd have to be REALLY overdue to collide with those dates. :haha:

Exciting time!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, I'm Becks, I'm in the UK, I'm 43 and we've been trying for just over a year for what will be our last, dh and me have two sons together the youngest is 15 months, I also have a 14 yr old daughter. I suffered two losses before Brooklyn (youngest) at 12 then 11 weeks, also had two chemicals last year in March and July. My doctor and dh told me to throw away my opks and thermometer and after I did I got a bfp at 11dpo! I usually test earlier but threw everything away lol inc my ics but when i hadnt spotted by 11dpo which i always do i bought one and was surprised to see a line My tests are getting darker which is something I didn't get with the cp's but after 4 losses i m trying to stay positive despite having no symptoms other than stinging boobs! Xxxx


----------



## ajarvis

Hi Ladies! I found you :) According to the calculators I'm due October 10th! Super excited for this rainbow baby and still in complete shock!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Sorry should have explained where to find us !! Woopie woo congratulations ladies !!! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oops forgot to say I'm due 4th Oct  xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, ladies! You've been added! Anyone who added the previous group graphic (I think Stacey might be the only one), I changed it so it wouldn't get confused with a non-rainbow thread. There's a new code for your sig on the first page. :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Is it ok if I silently stalk you all? I sure hope that next month is my month. I would be due first week of Nov. So I know I would be having baby in October. I just dont want to get too far behind lol Maybe its just wishful thinking, but it gives me something to look forward too :) I won't really join unless I get a BFP this cycle (only cd2 LOL)


----------



## GingerPanda

Stalk along all you want m2p! I hope you get to join us!


----------



## Chrissi1981

mommyof2peas said:


> Is it ok if I silently stalk you all? I sure hope that next month is my month. I would be due first week of Nov. So I know I would be having baby in October. I just dont want to get too far behind lol Maybe its just wishful thinking, but it gives me something to look forward too :) I won't really join unless I get a BFP this cycle (only cd2 LOL)

No it's fine !!! Lol I'm doing the same with the September bunch !! Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

Last time I had a due date thread, we accepted late Septembers. Mostly because if you were due like in the last few days of the month, half your group mates were a whole month ahead of you! They wanted to feel more in-the-loop, so they joined my October group. I even put on the first page that late Septembers were welcome. But we wouldn't turn away any early Novembers either! :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

I mostly just wanna follow you guys LOL I was in the October thread last year as well and lost my first baby. So I think it would be pretty neat to be in this one with my rainbow :D


----------



## Stacey_89

Been so on edge today :(
Iv had some very milding cramping.
Nothing serious and comes and goes.
I know its normal but after having losses it just freaks you out. Keep calm and take each day as it comes i tell myself...but its not working :haha:
How is everyone else today


----------



## GingerPanda

I think I'm more worried that I'm not cramping more often! Cramping means growing! And I want this bean to grow grow grow! :haha:


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats ladies!! Good luck mommyof2peas! I hope you officially join us soon :)

Suggestion for main page? List due dates by dates and then names underneath? Then we can easily find due date buddies?

Also I LOVE the signature thingy! Gotta update mine!


----------



## GingerPanda

Good idea, ajarvis. I'll do that. :)


----------



## Chrissi1981

GingerPanda said:


> I think I'm more worried that I'm not cramping more often! Cramping means growing! And I want this bean to grow grow grow! :haha:

I'm the same I haven't cramped since Sunday evening and then it was quite intense. Maybe it'll come later on as everything is so small right now xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah. just a little squiggle right now, eh? I am so impatient for my first scan, but I'm terrified at the same time!


----------



## ajarvis

I didn't get one last time til 12 weeks. Which is normal. But I'm hoping they offer me an earlier one cause of the miscarriage.


----------



## ajarvis

Chrissi I just saw your October thread and that is the only reason I had a secret hope of being pregnant lol. Otherwise I'm quite content trying in February :p But I love halloween too! I go all out :p


----------



## Stacey_89

Wish i felt more comfortable about the cramps lol
They freak me out! I always think its the start of something bad.
I can not wait for my scan but i know for sure on the day i will be sick with nerves!!! Plus where i go for scans you dont see the screen at first so the lady just scans you and looks around without saying anything for 2 mins which is horrible! My last scan i didnt even see the screen and dred to hear those words " im so sorry "


----------



## Chrissi1981

I went private last time and the screen was up in front in full view got quite an eyeful when he scanned externally seeing two sacs !!! 

You are right though the NHS you cannot see. I will go via the NHS as they noted on the system I'm entitled to an early scan. Such lovely nurses at this hospital in London I'm so lucky :winkwink:


----------



## GingerPanda

Stacey, that's terrible!

My doctor's office has a special ultrasound room with a big screen TV on the wall opposite the bed. So you can see everything the ultrasound tech sees.

I'll be sick with worry the day of my scan, too! I hope to get it as early as possible in the morning so I'm not dreading it all day!


----------



## Stacey_89

It is.
Last time i was shaking with nerves. Those 2 mins feel like 2 hours. Think next time ill just lie there close my eyes and hold OHs hand.
Last time my eyes were just pinned on the woman doing the scan and watching her expression. 
I feel sick with worry just thinking about my 8 week scan wo god knows how much worse i will feel on the day.
But fingers crossed we will all be coming back on here posting our scan pictures :)
This is also how we are telling family,by scan pic.
Trying not to tell people is so hard lol cause im still excited.
Only people that know is my best friend,OH,my mum & brother


----------



## ajarvis

The one I went to has a big screen as well. I knew something was wrong and pretty much figured I had miscarried, but she wouldn't tell me. It was an awful experience as she still let my fiance and kids into the room! No more bad memories right ladies!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Stacey_89 said:


> It is.
> Last time i was shaking with nerves. Those 2 mins feel like 2 hours. Think next time ill just lie there close my eyes and hold OHs hand.
> Last time my eyes were just pinned on the woman doing the scan and watching her expression.
> I feel sick with worry just thinking about my 8 week scan wo god knows how much worse i will feel on the day.
> But fingers crossed we will all be coming back on here posting our scan pictures :)
> This is also how we are telling family,by scan pic.
> Trying not to tell people is so hard lol cause im still excited.
> Only people that know is my best friend,OH,my mum & brother

I've not told anyone other than my mom as I tell her everything and because of my previous pregnancies I'm too scared to tell anyone. I'll live the life of a recluse for a while. Plus it's very hard to see any of my friends right now as they are all well into their pregnancies I'm the only one that's not. Why does it have to hurt so much ?:cry:


----------



## GingerPanda

I've only told my parents. And hubs gave me a little bit of shit for it, saying, "Isn't it too soon?" But he knows their support has meant a lot to me with the last two losses.


----------



## ajarvis

My fiance doesn't want to tell anyone. But I told my sister inlaw. She has experience with pregnancy after miscarriage. Plus most people I know know that I'm pacing a half marathon on February 8th. Plus I'm supposed to pace the next clinic. I'm not doing that while pregnant! So I think it's going to come out sooner than later.


----------



## Newbie32

Very hesitantly posting here....I got my BFP on Sunday at 10dpo but after a CP in December last year at 4 weeks 5 days, I am petrified it won't stick (thus I can't stop peeing on things at the moment, lines are progressing nicely so I'm praying this continues!). My edd would be 9th October. Good luck ladies, I hope you all have very sticky beans!


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Newbie! Hoping for rainbows for all of us!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Panda - what I wouldn't give to hold a fast forward button just to know everything would be ok! Being pregnant after miscarriage is tough business.


----------



## Stacey_89

Thats what i said to oh. It is early telling people but i need support too,especially if anything was to happen again.
Feeling really low tonight :( my boobs are still tender but they no longer feel really full and firm,well a little bit but not as much,plus with the mild cramping earlier. 
Gosh i didnt think it would be this hard. Im just going to go bed soon so i can ease my mind and take my last blue dye test in the morning and pray its darker again.


----------



## Stacey_89

Newbie32 said:


> Very hesitantly posting here....I got my BFP on Sunday at 10dpo but after a CP in December last year at 4 weeks 5 days, I am petrified it won't stick (thus I can't stop peeing on things at the moment, lines are progressing nicely so I'm praying this continues!). My edd would be 9th October. Good luck ladies, I hope you all have very sticky beans!

Hi and congrats on your :bfp: :)
Im the same too. Im going to need to buy some more tests on thursday. OH will shout at me but its for my own sainity. Got 1 left for the morning and then buying 4 first repsonse tests.
I too wish i had a button to fast forward to 12 weeks! Seens like a life time away at the mintue. Days feel like weeks months feel like years :haha:
Hoping you have a happy healthy 9 months x


----------



## Stacey_89

Chrissi1981 said:


> Stacey_89 said:
> 
> 
> It is.
> Last time i was shaking with nerves. Those 2 mins feel like 2 hours. Think next time ill just lie there close my eyes and hold OHs hand.
> Last time my eyes were just pinned on the woman doing the scan and watching her expression.
> I feel sick with worry just thinking about my 8 week scan wo god knows how much worse i will feel on the day.
> But fingers crossed we will all be coming back on here posting our scan pictures :)
> This is also how we are telling family,by scan pic.
> Trying not to tell people is so hard lol cause im still excited.
> Only people that know is my best friend,OH,my mum & brother
> 
> I've not told anyone other than my mom as I tell her everything and because of my previous pregnancies I'm too scared to tell anyone. I'll live the life of a recluse for a while. Plus it's very hard to see any of my friends right now as they are all well into their pregnancies I'm the only one that's not. Why does it have to hurt so much ?:cry:Click to expand...

I know what you mean. Im having such a bad night. Cramps earlier and boobs dont feel as full anymore although still tender. One mintue i feel hopeful,the next i feel really low and think the worse will happen.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Haha I'd be happy to have cramps that's reassuring for me !

Welcome honey and congratulations on ur BFP lots of sticky dust your way...

Xxx


----------



## mrsphxteacher

Hi everyone, Nice to meet you. I had my BFP Sunday and am due on 10/4. In November, we went for our 13 week appointment and learned that the baby's heart had stopped beating at 8 weeks. It was such a sad holiday season for us, as you can imagine. We were surprised to get pregnant again so soon but are very excited and nervous. Please keep your fingers crossed for us.


----------



## mrsphxteacher

It's hard. I told all of my closest friends because they were invaluable when I miscarried in November. There is no right answer so do what is best for you.


----------



## mrsphxteacher

mrsphxteacher said:


> It's hard. I told all of my closest friends because they were invaluable when I miscarried in November. There is no right answer so do what is best for you.

Oops! Sorry- I am just learning how to use the forum- I was responding to those talking about whether or not you have told people.


----------



## Chrissi1981

mrsphxteacher said:


> mrsphxteacher said:
> 
> 
> It's hard. I told all of my closest friends because they were invaluable when I miscarried in November. There is no right answer so do what is best for you.
> 
> Oops! Sorry- I am just learning how to use the forum- I was responding to those talking about whether or not you have told people.Click to expand...

No worries I'm still useless on here probably the worst haha. Welcome and yay for your BFP !! Hope this time it's a good one ... 

I told everyone the 1st and 2nd time but after the 2nd miscarriage I had in a row (last one was twins-higher chance of loss) I said I'd keep quiet just as it's so exhausting having to tell everyone what no one wants to here as it's too uncomfortable for them and for me.

But as you say everyone is different. Maybe this one is a good one for me but I'm not getting to excited. ....

Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

We told absolutely everyone when I fell pregnant after just one month in 2012 a month after we married and we sadly lost our lo at nearly 13 weeks, it was hard having mums up the school asking me how my pregnancy was going and having to explain over and over that id mc, I had a d and c in June and fell pregnant again after one cycle and this time we just told family, sadly we lost that pregnancy (blighted ovum) at 11 weeks, with my two CP's last year we didn't tell anyone, also this time until the 12 week scan we won't be that's why I'm so glad I have my lovely ladies on b n b to tell! Everyone is different but for us until we know all is OK we will keep it between us xxxxxx


----------



## Stacey_89

Hi ladies :) how is everyone today? Used my last test this morning and feel abit more relieved as its darker,although still not bold dark but iv heard blue dyes are not good anyways as not much dye in them so will be buying 4 first response tests and that's me done, just want to see that dark pink line :haha:

Bottom test is this morning :)
https://i59.tinypic.com/110j5tw.jpg

Also iv been having to strip them so I can see the line but this morning saw it straight away before stripping :)
https://i61.tinypic.com/2ive8ad.jpg

Anyone body else still testing lol? X


----------



## ajarvis

Stacey I am! Someone mentioned residual HCG to me and now I'm apprehensive of this being real lol. So I tested this morning again with a clearblue that said 1-2 weeks. Going to test next week with the second clearblue and hope for it to go up FX!


----------



## ajarvis

Also I didn't realize taking the tests apart made them easier to read. Good to know lol. But yours all look very positive!


----------



## GingerPanda

MrsPhx, welcome! I added you to the front page, and it looks like you and Oasis are our first set of due date buddies! :happydance:


I'm still testing with my OSOMs every morning. But they're so sensitive that the lady two days I guess they've gotten as dark as they go. Luckily, I think I took my last one this morning. I was tempted to get the digital weeks indicator ones, but they're so expensive. Also, I had perfect progression on them last time, ask the way to 3+ at 6 weeks and still had a loss before 7 weeks. But I'm pretty sure my undiagnosed hypothyroidism was causing my losses.

My first appointment is in a few hours. Hopefully they will schedule my first scan so I can obsessively count down. :haha:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hi Ladies !!

Feeling like poop today. I had a chat with my naturopath this morning about my hormone results. Progesterone is great so that's a relief. There are a few things I need to work on and 1 is internet time and what I'm doing on the internet. I analyse everything and anything looking for answers and it's not helping me. I therefore as a result need to come off baby and bump I'm afraid ... I'll miss you ladies. I sure will but with everyone's woes and concerns I take too much in and fret for others and that's not healthy. I want the bean to grow in a calm and healthy environment.

Stay well and look after yourselves won't you. I may pop on at some point but not for a while.

Love to you all
Chrissi xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Aww, Chrissi, we're sorry to see you go! I'll leave you as a member, though. Good luck! :)


----------



## Stacey_89

Chrissi1981 said:


> Hi Ladies !!
> 
> Feeling like poop today. I had a chat with my naturopath this morning about my hormone results. Progesterone is great so that's a relief. There are a few things I need to work on and 1 is internet time and what I'm doing on the internet. I analyse everything and anything looking for answers and it's not helping me. I therefore as a result need to come off baby and bump I'm afraid ... I'll miss you ladies. I sure will but with everyone's woes and concerns I take too much in and fret for others and that's not healthy. I want the bean to grow in a calm and healthy environment.
> 
> Stay well and look after yourselves won't you. I may pop on at some point but not for a while.
> 
> Love to you all
> Chrissi xx

Awwh I understand what you mean, I do the exact same thing,I read too much into other people's pregnancies and over analyse stuff,then start thinking about it on myself.

Good luck and hope to hear from you soon :) 
Have a happy healthy 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

Good Luck Chrissi! I understand taking an internet break. I probably should ha. I won't but I should :p


----------



## Oasis717

Totally understand Chrissi, I came off b n b this last cycle for exact same reason cause I tend to obsess a bit, wish you masses of luck love xxxx me too still testing! 17dpo today and have switched to Superdrug Early tests as I've always got a good line with them they're a genuine (unlike ics) 10miu. Here's tonights test I hope I see some progression as I have 3 more. After 4 losses if I don't test I imagine all sorts but I will stop after Sunday, promised dh xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150128_165348.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Oasis717

mrsphxteacher said:


> Hi everyone, Nice to meet you. I had my BFP Sunday and am due on 10/4. In November, we went for our 13 week appointment and learned that the baby's heart had stopped beating at 8 weeks. It was such a sad holiday season for us, as you can imagine. We were surprised to get pregnant again so soon but are very excited and nervous. Please keep your fingers crossed for us.

Hi mrsphx me too due on the 4th xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Just got out of my appointment! So far so good. They did an STD culture (required in Ohio), and my cervix was SO SENSITIVE! Ugh, it hurt!

My first scan has been scheduled for February 18th at 8:20am EST. I'm so nervous! I'll be 7w5d, so we should see a heartbeat.


----------



## Stacey_89

Good luck with your scan :) 
I have been debating to book for mine for 8 weeks or maybe 7 weeks and few days seeing as I could possibly be a few days further along anyways. I just don't want to be disappointed by going too early.

Yep I'm still testing lol!
Got 4 first response tests and here's my first with evening wee
https://i61.tinypic.com/scuo89.jpg

Iv looked back on my old BFP post from last pregnancy and my first response was taken on the same cycle day as I'm on today and today's is much darker,I know every pregnancy is different but I'm taking every positive hope I can :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Beautiful lines!


----------



## Stacey_89

Anyone else got minimal symptoms still? 
The only symptom I had was tender breasts,this morning they are barely tender.
My left one seems slightly tender after poking around it but right one is normal.
Really puts my mind on edge :( with my MMC my breast tenderness vanished over night about 4 days before my scan where we found out there been no growth.
Would feel so much better if they were killing me and constantly felt sick lol.
I don't feel pregnant at all :(


----------



## ajarvis

Stacey I'm pretty much symptom free. I am peeing a touch more. Starving. But both of those can be from my running too. No sore boobs. No tiredness. No nausea. It's still early for symptoms though. When I got pregnant with my boys people rarely tested early it seemed. I found out with both of them around 6ish weeks not 3!


----------



## Stacey_89

Yeh my only worry is that my only symptom is disappearing.
Although I have googled a lot ( naughty me ) and it seems Breast tenderness is the most common symptom to come and go.
I'm testing again in the morning to make sure my line has not got lighter!
Then I'll test sat and Monday morning and hope to see good progression.
These early weeks are killing me lol


----------



## ajarvis

how many days apart should the lines get darker and/or lighter?


----------



## GingerPanda

Ajarvis, hCG is meant to double every 48-72 hours. For best results, take a test with FMU, skip a day, then take another with FMU on the third day. Then compare those two tests.


----------



## Stacey_89

That s my plan, to take another tomorrow just to make sure it is a tiny bit darker lol
But after that I'll test everyday two days with my last two tests and compare them.


----------



## GingerPanda

Or you could compare today's test with one you took the day before yesterday. That's what I've been doing, but I think my tests are as dark as they go. :haha:


----------



## Stacey_89

I did that but my last test was a blue dye, it is darker, but iv heard blue dye tests are rubbish for line darkness lol.

I feel abit better now,read a few posts about people who were 4 weeks pregnant and lost their Breast tenderness,but all went on to have babies and they symptom deffo comes and goes. One post I read which sounded good is that maybe Breast tenderness before BFP could actually be post ovulation symptoms,then can go away at 4weeks and soon return at about 7 weeks.
I feel abit better and trying my hardest to just relax!


----------



## Oasis717

My boobs are tender but it seems to come and go, they're more so in the morning funnily enough other than that if I hold my wee too long (for tests) I get some mild cramping but that's it! Don't feel pregnant! Xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

My sore boobs are from high progesterone, so it is a TWW symptom for me, and also a pregnancy symptom. I'm on progesterone suppositories until 12 weeks, so I have a feeling my boobs will be sore for a while! :haha:

Doesn't help that they're DDs.


----------



## Stacey_89

I wanted to get my prog levels checked but my doctor said seeing as my last loss was a MMC the chances are it was not a progesterone problem.
Due to the fact that if they was low then the lining would just shred and you would miscarry early. Where's as with a MMC the baby dies but the body carries on being pregnant for awhile so the levels are still normal. My body carried on being pregnant for 2 and half weeks then after the scan took another 6 days to start miscarrying.

Progesterone is always in the back of my head, so I hope there right !


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks. Maybe I will test tomorrow lol. I can't compete today's line because it was a digital without a line. But tomorrow well be a skip of a day!


----------



## GingerPanda

My miscarriages were MMC, too. But my doctor let me have the progesterone just to help me feel better lol


----------



## ajarvis

First response one from Tues. One from today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150127_052728.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 11









IMG_20150129_052953.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Stacey_89

Good lines :)
I was going to test this morning but thought there would be no point as the tests would be like 14 hrs apart so not alot of difference probz. 
Im going to test again in the morning and dont think im very far away from a bald line :)
Ha yeh i wanted the protesterone to make me feel more at ease but the doc was like no! Youv had a baby after a loss before and your still young so chances are everything will be fine next time. And as for the chemical they are just extremely common and are not cause for concern after 1. I feel better thinking what they say so i hope there right!


----------



## Stacey_89

Like the idiot i am i just done another test and its lighter :( i have drank lots today so im praying thats the reason.
Going to test again in the morning so fingerw crossed the line will be dark again. 
Why did i test again :( eveb after drinking so much
https://i61.tinypic.com/161avwz.jpg


----------



## Stacey_89

Well 5 mins after i did the test i needed to wee again so im hoping its because iv drank alot. 
On edge now. Knew i should of waited till morning!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, I wouldn't even start to worry, hon. You've just diluted your wee.


----------



## Stacey_89

Well today i had a massive bottle of water
Came home had a tea
Then an hour before testing another cup of tea.
I feel like a right idiot now. Think its cuz i was bored and thought well iv got 3 tests left lol.
Test again in morning and hope to see a much darker line


----------



## ajarvis

Yea I only test in evening or afternoon if I consciously hold it without peeing! If you peed 

When I look at my tests on the computer they look ok. In person I was like OMG THEY'RE LIGHTER!! ha. Man next week can't come fast enough!


----------



## Newbie32

Hope those lines are nice and bright in your morning Stacey! I'm a Poas addict still too...and if they seem lighter I freak out also! It's a really tough process following mc's, it's so hard to have faith in those little pink lines when you've seen them fade away before!

Fx for you today xx

I saw my doc today and she did all the pregnancy bloods etc, I have a referral for a scan (was vague about lmp etc so Id get one!!) but don't want to get it for a couple weeks, so I may just have to tell her I've bern too busy at work until I get it! She isn't doing betas in my blood work which annoyed me...especially after my mc in December...but I couldn't get her to change her mind...annoying!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## Stacey_89

Well that serves me right for testing at stupid times
This mornings test was very very near to being dark as the control line :)
Phew!!!
Yeah I need to book my scan, hospital said 7 weeks but I would rather go a few days later, maybe 7 weeks 4 days. Don't want to miss that heartbeat!
Awwh, I got offered betas but I refused, I found them very stressful last time because they were rising but not doubling and took me another month to miscarry so was a very stressful month being in limbo. I think I would prefer to see how bubs is doing by scan and just go from there with a 10 week scan aswell.
X


----------



## Stacey_89

https://i57.tinypic.com/2db09yc.jpg

Phew!


----------



## ajarvis

oh much darker lol. I'm not sure if I'll be offered a scan, or what not early. I think I want one. But I also want to just trust my body. I've had 2 healthy pregnancies, and 1 miscarriage so hopefully this one should be fine! I am calling the midwife today since I got another positive this morning. Pretty decent line (on an equate walmart brand)


----------



## GingerPanda

Beautiful lines, ladies! Let's continue growing rainbows!

I will be 7w5d at my scan. Really hoping to see a nice, strong, measurable heartbeat for the first time ever!


----------



## Newbie32

Lovely line Stacey!

Looking great for 16dpo


----------



## ajarvis

Still waiting on midwife, but I feel like my period is on it's way. Blah.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh gosh, I really hope not hun. Everything crossed it's not xx


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks. I don't want to give up my tickers :( lol. I know it's a possibility. But I"m keeping everything crossed too! Waiting for my midwife to call!


----------



## Stacey_89

ajarvis said:


> Thanks. I don't want to give up my tickers :( lol. I know it's a possibility. But I"m keeping everything crossed too! Waiting for my midwife to call!

I know its impossible but try not to think the worst yet:hugs: iv had days where i thought my period was coming. Its scary but cramping is normal in early pregnancy.
Fingers and toes crossed for you x


----------



## Stacey_89

GingerPanda said:


> Beautiful lines, ladies! Let's continue growing rainbows!
> 
> I will be 7w5d at my scan. Really hoping to see a nice, strong, measurable heartbeat for the first time ever!

Got my scan booked. 18th feb at 10.40am
Ill be 7 weeks. I did want to wait till 8 weeks but i feel so inpatient! Soon as i put the phone down my nerves came bursting out. Think ill be up at 6am on the day worrying lol x


----------



## GingerPanda

Stacey_89 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful lines, ladies! Let's continue growing rainbows!
> 
> I will be 7w5d at my scan. Really hoping to see a nice, strong, measurable heartbeat for the first time ever!
> 
> Got my scan booked. 18th feb at 10.40am
> Ill be 7 weeks. I did want to wait till 8 weeks but i feel so inpatient! Soon as i put the phone down my nerves came bursting out. Think ill be up at 6am on the day worrying lol xClick to expand...

Our scans are on the same day!


----------



## Newbie32

I think I'm doing mine on the 19th...would be 6+6...hopefully something can be seen! Very relieved to have moved from 1-2 to 2-3 on the digi today too, at 15dpo today  I didn't get past 1-2 with my last, so hope this is a good sign!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Newbie32

ajarvis said:


> Thanks. I don't want to give up my tickers :( lol. I know it's a possibility. But I"m keeping everything crossed too! Waiting for my midwife to call!

Hang in there xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Ajarvis, missed your post. Let us know what your midwife says. I hope everything is okay! :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

she Hasn't! First time ever. She said though if she doesn't it's cause she's delivering a baby. So will see. Not much she can do anyways really. Just give me her opinion on my situation lol Too early for an ultrasound to see anything. I would want to wait until around 7 weeks or so for that.


----------



## ajarvis

She called! Super late lo . But said the quickest thing is to go to a walk-in for a requisition for an ultrasoun . Then they can verify new pregnancy and maybe date


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck hun x


----------



## Serenjay

Hi im 42 and 1mc 6 chemicals, we only done the deed once this time and BFP as I had lost in December and didnt want to try again.

sore boobs tired and stopped testing at 15dpo with this test.. im now 23dpo 4 weeks 6 days due same as Becks(Oasis) October 4th 

Im on 5mg folic acid and 75mg Aspirin as requested by consultant. I have my 1st scan on Feb 9th at the EPAU on advice from my consultant.xx
 



Attached Files:







jan1516.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nanaki

Hi. Look like I am going to join you all. Just found out I am pregnant after a MMC 2 years ago and I had to put pregnancy on hold to sort my life out and now I am a student studying in working with children due to finish in April. 

Possibl due around October 9th - again yet another October! My first son born October and myself is a October lol!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Serenjay and Nanaki!



Just had a bowl of cereal for breakfast, and now my belly feels suuuper acidic. Going to have a nice cup of spearmint tea to calm it down.


----------



## Serenjay

Thank you!

I just had coco pops and Toast for *Lunch* lol. Im drinking hot ribena but off to supermarket later to buy some fruity tea's :) Has anyone tried the Lemon and Ginger? Im just thinking of getting some in in case the MS starts...


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome ladies! Nanaki that's alot of October Birthdays! Do you do a big bash for everyone?


----------



## Serenjay

Oct I have my son on 18th granddaughter on 19th son in law on 20th


----------



## Nanaki

Thank you. Probably will!! Don't know what I need to do to watch the food! Last pregnancy was 3 years ago! But same time I am scared and happy lol.


----------



## Mississippi03

Hi! I believe my due date is oct 8!


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome! Congratulations!


----------



## Stacey_89

Last test took today and darker then control line:happydance:
Just need these weeks to fly by now for my scan.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hi ladies, mind if I jump in? 

My name is Jac, I'm 29 and I'm 4w 1d today - due October 10th 

We tried for our first baby for three years, but when we finally got pregnant my pregnancy was great, and we had our lovely little guy Xander in Dec 2011. Since it took us so long to conceive we started trying for no2 right away. I got a bfp in Feb 2013 but miscarried at 11 weeks. We've been ttc again since then and just got another bfp on Friday (right when I'd decided to give up and got on the pill :haha: 

I'm really trying to be calm but I'm freaking out a bit!! This is really last chance for us now, I know I'll never do it again if we lose another one. I did an 2 ics and 2 frers but they were all quite faint, and got 1-2 on a digi. I'm going to do the other digi tomorrow I think. I got my bfp on cd27 though, and my cycles run anywhere from 28 - 35 days so I guess I might be a little less than 4 weeks. 

Eek!!


----------



## ajarvis

That's exciting lil pixie! Congrats!

Stacey that is AWESOME!

I tested again this morning too. Not overly confident. Looks like it might be around the same as thursday, but both of those look lighter than tuesday. Damn lines. So hard to compare.


----------



## Serenjay

Excellent news Stacey... Congratulations pixie... aJarvis hope its just naff tests!

if I do dates from LMP I am 5 weeks today, and from Ovulation I am 5 weeks 4 days.. so not sure what I am but going with LMP at the moment. I normally have a 28 day cycle.

FX we all get our full term babies x


----------



## ajarvis

going to a different part of the city before my nieces birthday party to see if I can find an open walkin clinic.


----------



## Mississippi03

I found out over a week ago.. Had bloods confirmed already, doing well.but ive felt so disconnected and anxious about it all.. I stopped testing on tues after my blood work but this morning i woke up and had to poas to calm my nerves


----------



## Serenjay

Im still too scared to POAS again.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, new ladies! I'll get you all added in tomorrow. Busy busy this weekend!

Don't have time to read through everything, but I really hope everybody is hanging in there!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hi Ladies :hugs:

I got my :bfp: Tuesday just gone... I don't really know when I'm due, as i can't exactly pin point the 1st day of my last period :haha: It went a bit screwy, as i started then stopped the next day, started spotting then heavy again??? so for now until dating scan I'm going to go with the 8th October.

I feel so super LUCKY to be pregnant. i have 3 children already, the last baby, my daughter took 3 years to conceive.. before her i had 3 back to back miscarriages (4 weeks december 2011, 13weeks blighted ovum april 2012, 8week july 2012) and within 5 weeks without AF i conceived my daughter :happy dance: who was born via planned c-section at 38weeks.

Those years were pretty hard!, we tried assorts, temping, charting, soya, healthy eating, OPK's and numerous pregnancy tests thrown into the mix.

Since my daughter was born in april 2013, we instantly knew that we wanted another child, but i just couldn't go back to 'Trying' i refused to ever return back there, so we decided to just go with the flow and if it happened fab, if it didn't then hey hoo.

We gave ourselves a cut off point (as you could just go on for years! we already have a 6 year gap between youngest son and our daughter, so didn't want another big age gap)... We agreed that if we hadn't got pregnant before my Other halves 31st Birthday (23rd of January 2015) Then he would go for the snip and open a new chapter in our life.

Somehow it happened!!! :happy dance: just in the nick of time hehe, although timing could of been bit better, as my oldest sons birthday is on the 1st of October! so he may have to share lol

So sorry for the VERYYYYY long post, we haven't told anybody were expecting, as its still very early and I'm nervous to hell hoping everything is ok... :)


----------



## Mississippi03

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hi Ladies :hugs:
> 
> I got my :bfp: Tuesday just gone... I don't really know when I'm due, as i can't exactly pin point the 1st day of my last period :haha: It went a bit screwy, as i started then stopped the next day, started spotting then heavy again??? so for now until dating scan I'm going to go with the 8th October.
> 
> I feel so super LUCKY to be pregnant. i have 3 children already, the last baby, my daughter took 3 years to conceive.. before her i had 3 back to back miscarriages (4 weeks december 2011, 13weeks blighted ovum april 2012, 8week july 2012) and within 5 weeks without AF i conceived my daughter :happy dance: who was born via planned c-section at 38weeks.
> 
> Those years were pretty hard!, we tried assorts, temping, charting, soya, healthy eating, OPK's and numerous pregnancy tests thrown into the mix.
> 
> Since my daughter was born in april 2013, we instantly knew that we wanted another child, but i just couldn't go back to 'Trying' i refused to ever return back there, so we decided to just go with the flow and if it happened fab, if it didn't then hey hoo.
> 
> We gave ourselves a cut off point (as you could just go on for years! we already have a 6 year gap between youngest son and our daughter, so didn't want another big age gap)... We agreed that if we hadn't got pregnant before my Other halves 31st Birthday (23rd of January 2015) Then he would go for the snip and open a new chapter in our life.
> 
> Somehow it happened!!! :happy dance: just in the nick of time hehe, although timing could of been bit better, as my oldest sons birthday is on the 1st of October! so he may have to share lol
> 
> So sorry for the VERYYYYY long post, we haven't told anybody were expecting, as its still very early and I'm nervous to hell hoping everything is ok... :)

Thats amazing news.. Congrats!! Fx for a sticky bean


----------



## Babee_Bugs

thank you chick, its so daunting... It kind of hasn't sunk in yet :/ we haven't told a single person yet apart from on this group...

I feel like i could kick myself though, as i felt it was never gonna happen, so just a couple of weeks ago i sold my Daughters almost brand new Bugaboo Cameleon3 (carrycot part was brand new, as never used it with her!) it was immaculate! and i gave her Mamas & Papas Cotbed with mattress away :( lol plus a load of other things, that would of most certainly came in handy! bugger lol

So were pretty much starting over again! :dohh:


----------



## Serenjay

Hey bugs.. congratulations..!! :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

thank you chick :hug:


----------



## GingerPanda

I think I got all the new ladies added in! Welcome!


Bugs, that sucks you just have away all your stuff! It's frustrating, but I guess the babies are worth it. :haha:




Been hoarding my last OSOM for a week. I was having to wait 25 minutes for the test to dry to see the final line. But this morning it was positive as soon as it was wet, and the test line is darker than the control. Feeling good about that! Especially since I've been having cramps that shoot all the way down into my cervix all weekend.


----------



## youngmamttc

Is it okay to join you ladies? Ive just found of today im expecting.

Ive been TTc since a loss in may. Im 22 and have 2 children and one angel, this is my first cycle of clomid. Im 10dpo today and got my BFP on a FRER after having stupidly faint squinters on IC's. My EDD is 15th October


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, youngmama!


----------



## ajarvis

Well ladies. Pretty sure my tests were residual HCG from last pregnancy. Pee test at the dr.was negative. Line yesterday am was definitely lighter than last tuesday! Also had some period like spotting. Wish you happy healthy 9 months and hopefully I'll be joining the November babies


----------



## GingerPanda

Aww, ajarvis! I'm sorry! I hope you get your rainbow soon and get to join the November thread! We'll miss you!


----------



## Nanaki

So sorry ajarvis!! Hope you will get ur rainbow baby soon!! :hugs:

I have made a call to my GP to book in to see him about my medication and let him know that I am pregnant again and will ask if I could get an early scan due to last miscarriage - I will be worrying too much for this one and I am really hope this egg will stick!! Because last pregnancy was so short - was reaching nearly 12 weeks and got bleeding then got scan to say baby got no heartbeat and died around 8/9 weeks! It upset me badly.... 

So hope this pregnancy is better and egg is going to stay in there and grow!!! Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Aww, good luck Nanaki. :hugs:

I know how you feel. In a way, I feel like I'm lucky because I found out about my MMC within days of the baby stopping growing instead of months of thinking things were okay, and then they weren't. My first pregnancy stopped growing at 8w1d and I found out at my first ultrasound at 8w4d. Second pregnancy stopped at 6w1d and I found out at the 7w ultrasound. The thought of not knowing for a month or more is really heartbreaking. I'm sorry that happened to you!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

So sorry to hear that ajarvis :hugs: fxed for a November rainbow for you. 

I did my last digi this morning and it still says 1-2 :-( I was really hoping it would have moved to 2-3 by now and I'm kicking myself for not saving it. 

Hubby booked us an early.private scan for march 7th. I'm already freaking out!

My last pregnancy I found out the baby had stopped growing at about 11.5 weeks, but it had a topped developing at least a month before that. It still took 8 weeks to get a negative pregnancy test though, even though the baby had already been gone for so long. That's an extra month of hoping and making plans and starting to relax thinking it's so close to 12 weeks. I'd just rather know sooner if that is to happen again. 

My work buddy had paprika flavour crisps do day and I wanted to punch him in the face :rofl:


----------



## Chrissi1981

ajarvis said:


> Well ladies. Pretty sure my tests were residual HCG from last pregnancy. Pee test at the dr.was negative. Line yesterday am was definitely lighter than last tuesday! Also had some period like spotting. Wish you happy healthy 9 months and hopefully I'll be joining the November babies

Aww honey I'm really sorry. But you will get your positive soon I'm sure of it.

Lots of love to you...


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Nanaki said:


> So sorry ajarvis!! Hope you will get ur rainbow baby soon!! :hugs:
> 
> I have made a call to my GP to book in to see him about my medication and let him know that I am pregnant again and will ask if I could get an early scan due to last miscarriage - I will be worrying too much for this one and I am really hope this egg will stick!! Because last pregnancy was so short - was reaching nearly 12 weeks and got bleeding then got scan to say baby got no heartbeat and died around 8/9 weeks! It upset me badly....
> 
> So hope this pregnancy is better and egg is going to stay in there and grow!!! Xx

Awwww hunnie, I know exactly where your coming from. I found out on my dating scan at 13 weeks that I had a blighted ovum (baby never grew, but the sac and placenta did)... I never knew, I didn't spot, I didn't have any crap or nothing... It was a complete and utter shock! It stopped growing around 7 weeks.

When I fell with my daughter my midwife booked me in for a early reassurance scan at 7 weeks and although I only seen a blob and a heartbeat it was magical!!! :happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Lil_Pixie said:


> So sorry to hear that ajarvis :hugs: fxed for a November rainbow for you.
> 
> I did my last digi this morning and it still says 1-2 :-( I was really hoping it would have moved to 2-3 by now and I'm kicking myself for not saving it.
> 
> Hubby booked us an early.private scan for march 7th. I'm already freaking out!
> 
> My last pregnancy I found out the baby had stopped growing at about 11.5 weeks, but it had a topped developing at least a month before that. It still took 8 weeks to get a negative pregnancy test though, even though the baby had already been gone for so long. That's an extra month of hoping and making plans and starting to relax thinking it's so close to 12 weeks. I'd just rather know sooner if that is to happen again.
> 
> My work buddy had paprika flavour crisps do day and I wanted to punch him in the face :rofl:

When did you do your last digital test? It might of just been on the cusp of going to 2-3 x

Awe hunnie, I know that feeling so well :(... I never knew for weeks and weeks...

My midwife booked me in for a early reassurance scan... Ask her for one and it saves you having to pay a fortune for one :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ajarvis said:


> Well ladies. Pretty sure my tests were residual HCG from last pregnancy. Pee test at the dr.was negative. Line yesterday am was definitely lighter than last tuesday! Also had some period like spotting. Wish you happy healthy 9 months and hopefully I'll be joining the November babies

Awww im so sorry hunnie... Sending you lots of baby dust for this cycle x

I fell within 5-6weeks without an AF twice... The 2nd time I had my daughter... My hcg never returned to a negative x


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope you can get an early scan!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I will certainly be asking for one, especially with my history... If not I'll hold my midwife as ransom :haha:


----------



## Serenjay

I have a scan with EPAU next Monday 9th hopefully this one is sticking around... I will be 6 weeks 1 day.. Im hoping it helps me relax... but the build up to it is horrific.. I have even booked the whole day off work in case.


----------



## GingerPanda

Our scan isn't until the 18th. But I asked them to book it for as early in the morning as possible so I wouldn't be panicking all day! So it's at 8:20 in the morning.

I'm going to tell the tech before we even start, knowing if there's a heartbeat or not is the most important thing, and that needs to be done first. THEN you can do all your measurements and stuff. Really really hoping there's a heartbeat this time.


----------



## Serenjay

I fell the same way about wanting to know about the heartbeat first but as im having an early one it may not expecting a whole lot of info.

My appt is 9am.. phew!!


----------



## Mississippi03

I feel like im in lala land.. Scans on the 12th, dont even know if ill be hooked up with a midwife before then.. My biggest concern is my retroverted uterus.. Im just waiting and waiting lol hurry up something


----------



## Serenjay

Mississippi why are you worried about the retroverted uterus is it for the results?

I dont want a vaginal scan as I am very sensitive below, my cervix is spongy and really soft and when it is touched I get a deep ache... its horrible.. it was one thing that made me test.. we were about to have nookie and we had to stop. was so uncomfortable.... and when I touched it earlier to see if it was still the same it made my womb ache..


----------



## Mississippi03

Serenjay said:


> Mississippi why are you worried about the retroverted uterus is it for the results?
> 
> I dont want a vaginal scan as I am very sensitive below, my cervix is spongy and really soft and when it is touched I get a deep ache... its horrible.. it was one thing that made me test.. we were about to have nookie and we had to stop. was so uncomfortable.... and when I touched it earlier to see if it was still the same it made my womb ache..

Most correct themselves but some dont, those that dont are high risk.. My moms never corrected itself so its a concern for me


----------



## Serenjay

I have a retroverted uterus and have 3 grown up kids

the only problem it gave me was when I was having an early scan for them to see properly and when I went into labour with my son 15 yrs ago they couldn't tell they kept saying my cervix was closed!! I was in agony... eventually a Dr came and checked me properly as I said I had a retroverted uterus and he said I was 5cm dilated and had to ring for my Husband.. lol..

I also asked my consultant last yr could it suddenly be the reasons for my Chemical pregnancies and she said no... that it should't give me any problems and she was not in the slightest bit worried about it.. she said she see's them all the time and most women do have them without knowing and they are fine.


----------



## Mississippi03

Yes thats true.. Most return to normal or flip throughout the pregnancy.. But the ones that dont the uterus can grow up into the rib cage and that obviously can cause major pain and have risks.. Thats what happened to my mom, she had to have hers fixed through surgery while pregnant


----------



## Serenjay

Mine is still the same, she said that last year, but im not worried about mine she put my mind at rest.. maybe just the extreme low amount of people need something done I presume and your mum was unfortunate to be one of those.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Hi there. I think I am 4 weeks 3 days with Edd October 10th tentatively. Dr will schedule a c section most likely for 37 weeks. Had my beta drawn last monday and it was 86 then weds it was 183 now Friday it as 366 and progesterone went up to 30 after being on oral supplements. Had it drawn again today and will know tomorrow m. Had a blighted ovum last January so I am hoping and praying that October gets here quick!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hi baby.love :flower:

I honestly don't know anything about blood tests but that sounds positive. Fxed for another good result today :hugs:

I did the first digi on sat at 4w, got 1-2 and the second on mo day (4w 2d) and got 1-2 

I've just been looking back over the previous months and my cycles were 38 days, 33 days, 28 days and 30 days so I think there's a good chance I got that first bfp really early, and I might only be 4 weeks today ish. 

I'm definitely not ready to stop peeing on stuff in any case!!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hi lovelies !

I find myself back on here. lol. I am OK with it though. 

Had some results last week took a while to process. Monday morning i called my doctor requesting that i have my hormones checked due to my saliva results last month. Thankfully as i had some bloods to be taken yesterday she asked for them to check my progesterone and oestrogen levels. I get my results back tomorrow.

Nervous. Of course I am wouldn't we all be. But the thing is I just want to know now. Hahaha if this is a viable pregnancy or not.

As for symptoms. I am not having much. 5weeks 3 days I think right now. I have cramps on and off but nothing like with my previous pregnancy. I am not sick, but I may find out the reason for that tomorrow. I am not as sleepy as last week. But my boobs are starting to feel uncomfortable.

No symptoms freaks the hell outta me as I didn't have any with my 1st pregnancy and that was a blighted ovum.

My friend assures me that doesn't mean anything as she didn't know she was pregnant until like 9 weeks !!! She had no symptoms whatsoever. Nothing apart from a hunger feeling most of the time.

I don't like this being in limbo land ... of not knowing.

I was going to go for a scan on the 21st Feb given that i'd be 8 weeks then. OK right this second I am having some cramping lol whinging is that the answer ?! Feels like mild PMS. But it's on and off mostly at night time. Or if I have been doing a lot of bending over at work.

Oh and of course a huge welcome to those ladies who have just joined. October would be a wicked time to have a baby !! 

Love to you all

xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Chrissi, the cramps are normal. You can think of them like growing pains! Intermittent mild cramping is actually a good sign. :D

I hope all your results come back great! 5w3d, we're due date buddies!


Welcome, Baby.Love!


----------



## youngmamttc

Ive had mild cramp every day for about 4 days. Im still really early and im not even late for AF yet and i feel like im just worrying all day everyday. I need to try and relax but its so hard right now. Ugh


----------



## Babee_Bugs

BabyLove: Hi and welcome... those Betas are looking pretty good!

chrissi: I can totally relate to where your coming from, i had a blighted ovum, i did have symptoms etc, but there were pretty mild... When i fell with my daughter a couple of months later, i got lots of bloating!!, mild cramps some in my back, tender hardish breasts. Then when i was dot on 6 weeks! BANG, Nausea hit me 24/7, extreme tiredness, emotional!!! and the cramps and sharp pains i got were unreal and oh and how could i forget those wonderful headaches!!! :haha: 

at the minute I'm just enjoying this time, as this is probably the best I'm going to feel for a very long time lol... and I'm even full of cold at the minute too. 

Fingers crossed for more symptoms to appear very soon x

lil pixie: you could of ovulated later (especially with a longer cycle) so there is time for that 2-3 to appear :)


----------



## Serenjay

Welcome new ladies... wishing you all the luck in the world xx

Oh girls!!! I am sleeping all the time, in work I am almost dozing off... I have food aversions now, I can't stand strong smelling food or cheese...OMG NO CHEESE!! its horrific!!

I went out for a meal tonight as I was so hungry my stomach was eating itself (not normally like this) and I could only eat the bread and chips with salt and vinegar on, the food I had (veggie chick pea burger) had too many spices in it that were strong smelling and I was gaggin.. OH had a curry.. I ate his Naan bread and it was delicious... my lemonade with lime was awful and I had to get iced water... I came home and was still so thirsty I thought after a ltr of water I would try some orange juice (fresh) and I gagged... it's churned my stomach... and my boobs !!! YIKEY!! AGONY today.. yesterday they kinda stopped hurting... tonight they are "*dont come near me my tits hurt*" kinda hurt.

Im in trouble in work if I start vomiting... out of 33 in office now... 6 of us are pregnant.. 5th one confessed today.. she is 17 weeks. I cant tell them about me for a long time and I need to not have MS.

For my packed lunch tomorrow I have a packet of ready salted crisps - Bread - Water bottle and a Banana... I can't face anything else I have bought for packed lunch thats in cupboard and fridge.. so bland it is... 

it's just gone midnight so I am 5 + 3 :D


----------



## Mississippi03

Im 4+5.., no symptoms.. Even my tender boobs are gone
Except tonight ive felt gassy and like i have to go #2 (sorry tmi) a lot.. But i dont even know if thats a symptom or if ive picked up a bug? Anyone else?


----------



## Serenjay

I was having bad gas and feeling like I needed to go but im constipated...


----------



## Mississippi03

Serenjay said:


> I was having bad gas and feeling like I needed to go but im constipated...

Im typically more constipated .. So anything loose is odd to me.. But did have to go earlier now i feel like i really need to but cant.. Lol frigg


----------



## GingerPanda

Wanted to share this with you ladies. It's a cool thing!

https://www.askbaby.com/baby-development-pictures.htm


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Gingerpanda is that the thing you were looking for? I created an account but I don't think I can view it on my phone :-(

I went out last night and bought some more tests :dohh: I really wanted some frers but the shop I usually get them from didn't have any so I got a few others. Did a cheapie last night and got a decent line and this morning I did an answer test (which looks exactly like a frer) and the test line came up before the control line and is the same colour :dance: so that's me. I'm not testing any more!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes, that is the thing I was looking for! It might not work on your phone. It doesn't work on mine. But it works on my tablet and my computer.


So glad your tests are darker!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Starting to have bouts of nausea today but I don't know if it's in my head and also craving junk food. Made a super healthy lunch earlier and had to force it down my neck. I'm so not hungry. How is everyone else doing ??

Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

I feel just a liiiittle nauseous! It's exciting :haha:

Chrissi, are you ready for me to put you on October 3rd with me on the front page now? :)


----------



## Chrissi1981

GingerPanda said:


> I feel just a liiiittle nauseous! It's exciting :haha:
> 
> Chrissi, are you ready for me to put you on October 3rd with me on the front page now? :)

Not yet honey. I'd rather wait. Had my bloods back today and they were fine... Strange my salivas said my oestrogen was low... Frustrating ...

Will go for a scan in 2 weeks. So to keep myself busy until then. 1st trimester is bloody hard work lol !!


----------



## GingerPanda

You are my due date buddy in my heart, if not on the front page. :haha:

We will get through first tri together! :hugs:


----------



## Stacey_89

Hi gals hope everyone is ok :)
Not been on here past few days, im just so so tired i have no energy at all. Just cooking dinner which i needed to kick myself to do lol.
No real sickness yet just the same killer boobs and really bloated its scary, i look 5 months pregnant. I even find myself rubbing my pretend bump :haha:
I didnt feel this rubbish last time so hopefully thats a good sign. Can not wait for my scan. 2 weeks feels like forever away!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I agree, Stacey! This might be the longest 2 weeks of my life!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm a big girl anyway but my bloat looks like a proper pregnant belly with a shelf under by boobs iykwim? I can't wait till its more baby that dinner :haha: 

Urgh!! Every day feel like an age. I literally feel like I'm going to grow old and grey before I get to 12 weeks. At least we have somewhere to vent our crazy while we wait for our scans  

My scan is 4 weeks on saturday. I can squeeze in a ton of crazy between now and then :dohh:


----------



## Serenjay

omg GIRLS!!!! I have just made a boobie about my boobies!!!

I thought I was sending OH a video about me home from work, just got into bed for hours kip and how much my boobs were sore and the left boob was bigger than the right boob and he was to blame for my sore boobs etc... when I got a call off my daughter crying laughing...




I had only sent the bloody video to my son in Law.. he was on the phone too we were all crying laughing so much.. hahahaha.. good job I was still dressed when I made the video.. that will teach me wanting to save time on typing and just sending a video instead!!!


Midwife rang me today I have an appt on Valentines day at 6pm at the birthing centre which is where I first met my OH (well not the birthing centre but dept next door A&E) but it's mad to have a Valentines appt there.. and I thought I would of been seen at a different hospital... Oooooo and my scan is on monday coming....


----------



## Serenjay

i've been feeling very queasy all day... ready salted crisps and bananas have helped me lots. x


----------



## GingerPanda

Serenjay, OMG! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



I had a Chipotle burrito for lunch. Ate it too fast, now I'm queasy.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:rofl: that's outstanding!! I hope you have a good relationship with your sil!


----------



## Serenjay

Yeah he's as mad as a hatter and visa versa.. my daughter cant wait to view the video.. she was at home he was with my Granddaughter at a childs play centre!!! hahaha


----------



## Serenjay

GP I cant stop wolfing my food down.. but no strong flavours for me..and my boooooooooooobs are so sooooooooooooooooooooooore!!!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm like a bottomless pit at the minute. I'm supposed to be doing slimming world but I just want to eat every second. And cheese! OMG I don't think there needs to be any other food. Except maybe bread. And pita pit. Definitely pita pit.


----------



## Serenjay

Noooooooooo to cheese.. bread yes please and lots of it.. bread yummy toasted buttered bready and bagels nomnomnomnomn so hungry.. im so so so hungry lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

Do not make me want bread! I am gluten-free because of my Hashimoto's. :dohh:


----------



## Serenjay

Oh GP that sounds awful... I love bread. :(


----------



## Chrissi1981

Stacey_89 said:


> Hi gals hope everyone is ok :)
> Not been on here past few days, im just so so tired i have no energy at all. Just cooking dinner which i needed to kick myself to do lol.
> No real sickness yet just the same killer boobs and really bloated its scary, i look 5 months pregnant. I even find myself rubbing my pretend bump :haha:
> I didnt feel this rubbish last time so hopefully thats a good sign. Can not wait for my scan. 2 weeks feels like forever away!!!!

Errr yes. Lol


----------



## Chrissi1981

GingerPanda said:


> Do not make me want bread! I am gluten-free because of my Hashimoto's. :dohh:

I cannot eat it either honey I've an intolerance to wheat booo ...


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Sorry sorry! Bread is a dirty word from now on. . .

I can make a mean pizza out of a gluten free wrap though :haha: 

Someone seriously needs to stitch my mouth up.


----------



## Serenjay

I just glued mine.. LOL


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh my god I'm so hungry now! :haha:


----------



## Serenjay

vomiting has started"" im in trouble... work will find out. feel so sick.. speak tomorrow girls signing off x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Evening ladies :).... Managed to get hold of the midwives phone number today, rang it and no answer.... So need to ring early in the morning and hopefully I can get booked in :) 

Hope everyone is doing ok?

I feel sooo blurgh today... Me and my little girl are full of cold have been for about a week now, I feel like crap :(... Today I started feeling abit queasy :sick: oh the joys lol x


----------



## Mississippi03

Lol still nothing for me. Ill be really hungry after work, i eat a tony bit yet feel likei stuffed myself silly and cant eat again


----------



## Baby.Love12

Needing some reassurance girls. I cant go through another loss. I have been having blood draws every 2 days and they have been a little more than doubling then from last friday to Monday they more than quadrupled and were 2052 then today they were only 3334 so didnt quite double. Im going into panic mode. Sono schedule for monday


----------



## Mississippi03

Baby.Love12 said:


> Needing some reassurance girls. I cant go through another loss. I have been having blood draws every 2 days and they have been a little more than doubling then from last friday to Monday they more than quadrupled and were 2052 then today they were only 3334 so didnt quite double. Im going into panic mode. Sono schedule for monday

Im sure it doubles every 2-3 days so if you are testing every two, it might not fully double? Its still going up so thats a step in the right direction


----------



## Baby.Love12

Gosh I really hope everything is ok


----------



## Mississippi03

Baby.Love12 said:


> Gosh I really hope everything is ok

Fx it will be!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I read that it was 48 -72 hours too. I know these number can't promise everything's ok, but I don't think those number indicate a problem at all. They are on track to double within 72 hours :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Also, those number look to be average for around 5w 2 days ish and aren't you 4+5 with me? Positive positive!!


----------



## Baby.Love12

Yes I think I am 4w6d now. Will find out exactly with so no on monday


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww hunnie, I hated having my blood drawn (not because I hated giving blood, but because I became sooo fixated on the numbers), I had to have mine drawn every 72 hours, so there could make sure it had enough time to double. I refused blood testing when I fell with my daughter, i couldn't go through that again.

Fingers crossed for your scan, your beta is lovely and high enough now to be able to see a pregnancy on the scan, fingers crossed x


----------



## Baby.Love12

Im scared of the scan because a year ago i had an early scan and it was an empty sack and never progressed so if I dont see anything I will freak.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I bet!!! But you wouldn't be normal if you didn't feel like that... I went to my 13 week scan, with all good feelings (I had a lovely pregnancy up till then, no bleeding, cramps or anything) and I was told that I had a blighted ovum too (empty sac) it was heartbreaking!

I fell pregnant instantly within weeks, started bleeding so I knew a miscarriage was bound to happen... So when I went to the scan I knew what to expect...

Fell pregnant instantly again with my daughter, I had no bleeding, no cramps... So I felt petrified!!! I sat in the waiting room and I almost collapsed, my heart was racing that much that I had a panic attack and my partner literally had to carry me into the scanning room... 

But in a split second of that scanner touching my belly I saw my daughter all snuggled up tight and her heart flickering away :) best feeling in the world


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hi Ladies

You know I had know I am feeling a bit the same no cramps really like last time. But I think I may be cramping at night but I'm so tired I can hardly tell lol.

Got my bloods back today my progesterone 167 nmol/L is this good for 5 weeks ??

Xx


----------



## Baby.Love12

Babee_Bugs said:


> I bet!!! But you wouldn't be normal if you didn't feel like that... I went to my 13 week scan, with all good feelings (I had a lovely pregnancy up till then, no bleeding, cramps or anything) and I was told that I had a blighted ovum too (empty sac) it was heartbreaking!
> 
> I fell pregnant instantly within weeks, started bleeding so I knew a miscarriage was bound to happen... So when I went to the scan I knew what to expect...
> 
> Fell pregnant instantly again with my daughter, I had no bleeding, no cramps... So I felt petrified!!! I sat in the waiting room and I almost collapsed, my heart was racing that much that I had a panic attack and my partner literally had to carry me into the scanning room...
> 
> But in a split second of that scanner touching my belly I saw my daughter all snuggled up tight and her heart flickering away :) best feeling in the world

I can't imagine getting that far and something happens. Im sorry u went through that.


----------



## Baby.Love12

That definitely sounds like high progesterone levels.


----------



## GingerPanda

Baby.Love, hCG doubling slows down after you hit 2000 or so. It stops going up as fast. :flower:


Chrissi, are you sure it's 167? That is suuuper high (that's like almost 5000 ng/dl, for the US ladies, with 30 being the higher range of average for this gestation). I'm not sure what that means. Did your doctor say anything? I did some quick research and didn't find any cause for concern other than you're more prone to morning sickness. But WOW!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hmmm serum progesterone is 97 maybe that's better ?! Says that 60 or more indicative of viable uterine pregnancy.


----------



## GingerPanda

Well that is good news! :)


----------



## Chrissi1981

Yeah but all of my miscarriages were missed I believe because of the progesterone. Still not feeling that pregnant yet apart from on and off symptoms now and again. Sooooo frustrating not knowing !!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, I'd really like to fast-forward through 1st tri!


----------



## Chrissi1981

2 weeks till scan argh. When's yours ?


----------



## GingerPanda

13 days, on the 18th.


----------



## Baby.Love12

GingerPanda said:


> Baby.Love, hCG doubling slows down after you hit 2000 or so. It stops going up as fast. :flower:
> 
> 
> Chrissi, are you sure it's 167? That is suuuper high (that's like almost 5000 ng/dl, for the US ladies, with 30 being the higher range of average for this gestation). I'm not sure what that means. Did your doctor say anything? I did some quick research and didn't find any cause for concern other than you're more prone to morning sickness. But WOW!

Thanks! So annoying that the medical assistant at my dr office said well it didnt doublr thats not really where he wants to see it. Ignorant for a fertility center if you ask me


----------



## Serenjay

Hi girls... I have not had bloods done..but scan is monday..

I feel so ill...so tired... feel so sick!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Serenjay said:


> Hi girls... I have not had bloods done..but scan is monday..
> 
> I feel so ill...so tired... feel so sick!

I'm starting to feel icky but only when I walk ?! And at night time... I know I'm weird haha


----------



## GingerPanda

I made BBQ chicken in the crock pot. Clearly that was a terrible decision! :sick:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Baby.Love12 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> I bet!!! But you wouldn't be normal if you didn't feel like that... I went to my 13 week scan, with all good feelings (I had a lovely pregnancy up till then, no bleeding, cramps or anything) and I was told that I had a blighted ovum too (empty sac) it was heartbreaking!
> 
> I fell pregnant instantly within weeks, started bleeding so I knew a miscarriage was bound to happen... So when I went to the scan I knew what to expect...
> 
> Fell pregnant instantly again with my daughter, I had no bleeding, no cramps... So I felt petrified!!! I sat in the waiting room and I almost collapsed, my heart was racing that much that I had a panic attack and my partner literally had to carry me into the scanning room...
> 
> But in a split second of that scanner touching my belly I saw my daughter all snuggled up tight and her heart flickering away :) best feeling in the world
> 
> I can't imagine getting that far and something happens. Im sorry u went through that.Click to expand...

It wasn't nice to go through, but you know these things happen... And the amount of things that can go against anyone getting pregnant and having a baby is un real lol... It surprises me that any of us are actually here lol :haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yay, got an appointment with the midwife on Monday... Told community midwife about my 3 c-sections and her response didn't sound too good :/...


----------



## Stacey_89

Doctors tomorrow to get bloods done.
I didnt want them done at first cause i found them strrssful last time. But i can not hang on till next wed not knowing if everything is ok or not. 
Still no real sickness yet. Just achy achy boobs and iv had a headache all day and could of easily gone to bed at 1pm lol
The fatigue hits me hard in the afternoon.


----------



## Serenjay

I fell asleep on sofa... now off to bed..night all x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I'm full of cold at the minute, so can't tell if I feel rubbish due to the cold, or cos I'm pregnant :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I gone to bed at 8am every night this week. And tonight I've got a night out with my team from work. I was concerned about how I'll get away with not drinking but I'm more worried about falling asleep at the bar :dohh:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Lil_Pixie said:


> I gone to bed at 8am every night this week. And tonight I've got a night out with my team from work. I was concerned about how I'll get away with not drinking but I'm more worried about falling asleep at the bar :dohh:

Hahaha I have the same issue here. Off out for my boss bday, told her I'm not drinking already as I do actually have issues with my adrenals and need to be careful. I'm so sleeping come 9pm I just wanna sleep in my clothes. I'm also starting to feel nauseaus ... I do have an excuse though to escape early. My friend is having a party too lol I need to visit both but maybe won't oops !!


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

We went to bed at 7:30 last night! It was glorious.


Had to wake up really early this morning for a dentist appointment, and they called me at 7 this morning and cancelled it! I wish I had been able to sleep in! Don't they know I'm pregnant?! (No, they don't. :haha:)


Got to go get my TSH drawn today to check on my thyroid.



Having some achy cramps in my uterus. Hoping it's a growth spurt! I am 6 weeks today by LMP. Quite honestly, my due dates are all screwed up. I've had two calculators tell me I'm only 5w3d today. FF says I'm due October 3rd by my ovulation date, which makes me 5w6d today. Lilypie says I'm 6w1d today, but I don't know HOW. No one agrees! I'll just go with whatever's farthest along now, and that's 6w1d. :haha:


----------



## Serenjay

Hiya :) I just got home from work, im knackered.!! not sure what I fancy for tea... I have gone off so many things in my cupboard and fridge freezer :(

My boobs look like Pamela Andersons.. Hello!! hahaha


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha: What a rack!


I have officially gotten sick for the first time! It was almost in the phlebotomist's lap, but she grabbed the trash can just in time for the hurling. :haha:

She goes, "You're pregnant, aren't you. It's a boy, I'm telling you now!" :rofl:


----------



## Serenjay

Aww that is a beautiful sign.. vomiting!! :D

My boobs have been ok just slightly tender to touch today..but in the evenings something happens.. they grow and I cant touch them.. they are agony now! what a difference 2 hours makes im bursting out of my new bra!!! New bra's tomorrow then :D Shame OH can't enjoy them.. we are on a sex ban due to my recurrent miscarriages. xx


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

Hubs says the same thing! "They look so amazing, and I can't touch! It's cruel!"


----------



## Serenjay

Hahha... well I told my OH that its equivalent to me crushing his balls... he was ok about not touching them then :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

LOL


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Lil_Pixie said:


> I gone to bed at 8am every night this week. And tonight I've got a night out with my team from work. I was concerned about how I'll get away with not drinking but I'm more worried about falling asleep at the bar :dohh:

i dont blame you!!!... Im terrible for early nights, I'm in bed usually about midnight, I'm so stuck in a rut... But i tend to get all the housework done on a night, whilst the kids are in bed :coffee:

I had a night out last saturday, and luckily for me i was full of cold then as well, so made out i was on really strong antibiotics for a chest infection :haha: I did the odd cough cough now and again i think i got away with it lol


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> :haha: What a rack!
> 
> 
> I have officially gotten sick for the first time! It was almost in the phlebotomist's lap, but she grabbed the trash can just in time for the hurling. :haha:
> 
> She goes, "You're pregnant, aren't you. It's a boy, I'm telling you now!" :rofl:

Lol im sure they are used to this!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I felt the most queasiest today! :sick:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Babee_Bugs said:


> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> I gone to bed at 8am every night this week. And tonight I've got a night out with my team from work. I was concerned about how I'll get away with not drinking but I'm more worried about falling asleep at the bar :dohh:
> 
> i dont blame you!!!... Im terrible for early nights, I'm in bed usually about midnight, I'm so stuck in a rut... But i tend to get all the housework done on a night, whilst the kids are in bed :coffee:
> 
> I had a night out last saturday, and luckily for me i was full of cold then as well, so made out i was on really strong antibiotics for a chest infection :haha: I did the odd cough cough now and again i think i got away with it lolClick to expand...


I didn't get away with it :dohh: My favourite friend in work is such a dope. He kept shouting over and over about why I wasn't drinking and saying he was going to the bar to get me a "proper drink" everyone at the table cottoned on and he was still oblivious :dohh: he's officially the dumbest friend I've ever had. Which is odd since we were out celebrating his promotion :haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hahhaha... PMSL lil_pixie so the cat is out the bag? x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

There was only my boss and three friends there. My boss already knew (she's a good friend) the other three have been sworn to secrecy. . . I hope!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww :)... There is only my partner and my mum who know still :) its soon hard not to tell anyone else though


----------



## Serenjay

My contract runs out in may and i need it to be renewed so I cant let work know. I wouldnt tell them till I was 12 weeks anyway... but with this nausea and vomiting now and again I am not sure I can hide it. So nice to have a boss you can tell


----------



## Lil_Pixie

It really is. When I had my son I worked at the same place (there's probably 1000 people there) but had a different manager and she was a bitch. I didn't tell her till I had my first scan at around 15 weeks. 

It's such a shame that your in that position :hugs: would they definitely not keep you on if they knew? That's pretty shitty.


----------



## Serenjay

No they wouldnt.. im the 6th pregnant one in an office of 34


----------



## GingerPanda

Well, morning sickness has definitely set in! At this point, I'm forcing myself to eat just so I have something to throw up. All this dry heaving is starting to hurt. :haha:

But I'm excited, because I've never had morning sickness before!


----------



## Stacey_89

GingerPanda said:


> Well, morning sickness has definitely set in! At this point, I'm forcing myself to eat just so I have something to throw up. All this dry heaving is starting to hurt. :haha:
> 
> But I'm excited, because I've never had morning sickness before!

I'm excited about my sicky feelings too lol :happydance:
Didn't have them last time! Late afternoon is when it kicks in along with feeling sooooo exhausted and headaches, feel like complete crap but gives me positive thoughts :) once Wednesday comes and I find out my numbers have doubled think I'll be MUCH more relaxed! x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm really looking forward to feeling sick :haha: 

With Xander I had loads of aversions and felt pretty rotten. With my last pregnancy I started to feel rough but then it eased off, and I think that was probably around the time the baby stopped growing. 

I know ms/lack of Ms doesn't really mean anything but I'd feel better with it I think


----------



## youngmamttc

I've had a few little symptoms like cramps and Gas and wetness. I've also had an aversion to banana? I'm not sure why but for 2 days I've tried eating a banana and gagged so much then given up. TMI too but my vjay is swollen. Not sore just feels fat lmao! Xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've never seen that one on a pregnancy app :rofl:


----------



## youngmamttc

Well I've googled and I'm hoping it's just to do with increased blood flow! Pahaha :blush:


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

I would guess increased blood flow!


I'm proud of myself. I just made it through Kroger without losing my stomach. Meat department was bad, but not as bad as this one lady's perfume! Oh man! I could smell it no matter where she was in the store!


----------



## Mississippi03

The amount of symptoms you guys have makes me worry about my lack of them


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I don't really have any either. Except cramps if you want to count them.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Im not even having cramps, I did going into week 4 but nothing lately


----------



## Serenjay

I have just come back from the pharmacy.. the past 3 evenings/nights my feet-ankles have been itching like crazy!!! he said it seems to be pregnancy hormones and has it spread? I said yes so he told me to buy E45 itch releif and put it in the fridge and put cold things on my feet/legs and it will help as I cant take antihistamines unless I see a Dr.. if it gets worse I have to see my gp... itch itch itch!!!

I got in from shopping and felt I was wet.. I panicked.. I checked and thick white gloop.. ewww!

:rofl: at fat vagina hah aww bless.. maybe it was the extra calories? na its the increased blood flow no doubt..


someone in front of me smelt of old man smoke and I almost gagged in his face!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My cramps have just turned very much like af cramps. Shit shit shit


----------



## Serenjay

oh nooooooooo

maybe its going to be ok... and just be increased blood flow... :hugs:


----------



## youngmamttc

Mine have always been like AF type cramps hun. Try not to worry x


----------



## Mississippi03

Lil_Pixie said:


> My cramps have just turned very much like af cramps. Shit shit shit

I dont have cramps.. Maybe a bit of fatigue.. But nothingggg otherwise.. Just about an hour ago i got that like weak woozy feeling before af in my uterus... But nothing lol i hate limbo..

Anyone else taking progesterone? Ive been taking it since my iui.. Ive always had creamy thick discharge from it.. Last night and today its changed to like water discharge.. Anyone know if this is normal?


----------



## GingerPanda

I didn't have much in the way of symptoms until yesterday, then BAM!


pixie, I hope everything is okay.


Mississippi, I'm on progesterone suppositories too, but I haven't had any discharge at all. I don't know if it's because I'm taking them through the "back door" though. Maybe. No mess and no tender cervix.


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> I didn't have much in the way of symptoms until yesterday, then BAM!
> 
> 
> pixie, I hope everything is okay.
> 
> 
> Mississippi, I'm on progesterone suppositories too, but I haven't had any discharge at all. I don't know if it's because I'm taking them through the "back door" though. Maybe. No mess and no tender cervix.

Im on endometrin and both the box and pharmacist specifically said vaginal use only.. So i havent tried back door lol.. But they havent bothered my cervix.. Just messy


----------



## Baby.Love12

Im on progesterone orally and havent noticed to much discharge just a little bit.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Lil_Pixie said:


> My cramps have just turned very much like af cramps. Shit shit shit

I think that's normal. I had it in my first pregnancy I remember bc I went to the error because of it. Could be worse if you have any uterine scar tissue as well. As long as there is no blood your ok.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Yeah I had cramps with the twins. I was worried too about lack of symptoms but just today they have started increasing. I have cramping on and off all day as well as random twinges on lower right, but I find it more reassuring. Those that are not cramping it may just come later on ...


----------



## Nanaki

Hi ladies!!! Hope you all are well? Who have I missed?  oh and what have I missed 

Sorry about my asbent for few days!!! At the moment, I am suffering with nausea but not that bad and enough to put me off food plus I am having a cold coming on as sneezing most of time along with pregnant symtoms! Ugh....

I got an appointment to see a midwife on the 25th Feb after went to see my doctor last tues to let him know that I am pregnant and discuss about the tablets prescripted by the hospital and due to neuropathic pain in my ears and he advised me to stop as it's not good for the baby. So, my interpreter (I am profoundly deaf and using sign language) didn't realise and don't quite catch of what I have been said to the doctor as she's translating what I am saying when I said I am pregnant! :haha: :haha: :duh:

Hopefully I won't be suffering much longer. My MS was bad last time than this time but it went around 8wks ish I thought "yes!" But I have ended up lost the baby. :-( oh well and hope this carry on until 12 wks scan. 

I had my good friend texted me the pic of scan of her baby as she is 13 wks this week! Which has cheered me up a bit. 

Hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## bexbaby

Hello I'm new to the thread I'm expecting October 2015 I'm 4 weeks 4 days pregnant, ive noticed a few ladies are on similar tablets to me, I've been prescribed 200mg cyclogest 75mg aspirin and 5mg folic acid due to having 2 miscarriages previously before this pregnancy. How is everyone on these tablets? I've been feeling a little ditsy and dopey since using them also really tired! 

Xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hi, congratulations again!! 

Sorry I don't have any insight into the tablets but just wanted to welcome you :flower:


----------



## Serenjay

Hi Bex I am on 75mg Aspirin and 5mg Folic acid... and prenatels.. I find the Aspirin gives me some heartburn so I take it with a big meal in the morning, it makes me anxious to keep taking it at the same time every 24 hours... I had to take it on the 1st day I got a BFP..I see my consultant on 26th I will ask her how long I have to take it for.. I have read that most women take it till they are 36 weeks..

I will see Tomorrow what is happening.. as I am having a scan. :) 

congratulations.. x

I have had previous losses too.... 7


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Bex! What day are you due?


I'm on 100mg of progesterone twice a day. Haven't noticed any side effects from it other than sore boobs and increased body temperature.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hi Bex, Congrats hunnie :) x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Evening Ladies.. Im feeling slightly paranoid that things aren't too good :'( Apart from feeling crap with this cold that i still have (had it before i fell pregnant)... I don't feel pregnant, my symptoms seem to of vanished into thin air, it feels just like my blighted ovum miscarriage, where sac grew but baby didn't.

Arghhh why does pregnancy after losses have to feel like this? I'm seeing midwife tomorrow so I'm hoping she will send me for a reassurance scan soon :( :(


----------



## Mississippi03

Babee_Bugs said:


> Evening Ladies.. Im feeling slightly paranoid that things aren't too good :'( Apart from feeling crap with this cold that i still have (had it before i fell pregnant)... I don't feel pregnant, my symptoms seem to of vanished into thin air, it feels just like my blighted ovum miscarriage, where sac grew but baby didn't.
> 
> Arghhh why does pregnancy after losses have to feel like this? I'm seeing midwife tomorrow so I'm hoping she will send me for a reassurance scan soon :( :(

I feel the same girl.. I think its just the limbo phase in the start.. Hopefully you get a scan soon


----------



## Serenjay

The dreaded 1 trimester limbo :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Yep me too!! I made myself hungry loads of times today to see if I'd feel sick but nope :-( 

My boobs are sore, but they hurt every month so it doesn't give me any comfort.


----------



## Mississippi03

Lil_Pixie said:


> Yep me too!! I made myself hungry loads of times today to see if I'd feel sick but nope :-(
> 
> My boobs are sore, but they hurt every month so it doesn't give me any comfort.

Lol.. Trying to make ourselves sick hahah


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I am. Shamelessly!! Hoping the journey to work tomorrow sinks me :haha:


----------



## youngmamttc

Same here. I've had boughts of feeling off today and bits of cramping but I'm worries as all my cm seems to have gone! Just vanished. Isn't cm a good indicator of progesterone levels? Mines dried up x


----------



## Serenjay

Im not sure about the cm.. I know mine has got worse the past 3 days... really bad 2 days ago


----------



## youngmamttc

I feel 'wer' but when I go for a wee there's no cm when I wipe so i don't know. I think I'm over scrutinising x


----------



## Serenjay

I dont recall my cm being ott at 4 weeks

OMG girls

im in AGONY!!! my boobs feel like they are being stabbed with a skewer!!!!! why???????????? and always at night my boobs are so painful and angry.. is anyone else having this? I thought today Oooo they are not painful anymroe just a bruised feeling to touch.. OMG now its painful!


----------



## bexbaby

Serenjay said:


> Hi Bex I am on 75mg Aspirin and 5mg Folic acid... and prenatels.. I find the Aspirin gives me some heartburn so I take it with a big meal in the morning, it makes me anxious to keep taking it at the same time every 24 hours... I had to take it on the 1st day I got a BFP..I see my consultant on 26th I will ask her how long I have to take it for.. I have read that most women take it till they are 36 weeks..
> 
> I will see Tomorrow what is happening.. as I am having a scan. :)
> 
> congratulations.. x
> 
> I have had previous losses too.... 7

I'm going to see my GP tomorrow as I've been feeling a little dizzy/lightheaded since I've been using the cyclogest and aspirin I don't know if that is common or... But I'll keep you updated with what he says. I do suffer from panic attacks and anxiety so I think it might be me just worrying for nothing, but we will see. Thank you for your reply xx


----------



## bexbaby

GingerPanda said:


> Welcome, Bex! What day are you due?
> 
> 
> I'm on 100mg of progesterone twice a day. Haven't noticed any side effects from it other than sore boobs and increased body temperature.

Hi :) I got my own due date to the 14th October 2015, I don't have a midwife appointment until I'm around 7-8 weeks so at the minute I'm going off my own dates. I go to see my GP tomorrow so maybe he can give me an official due date haha xxx


----------



## NDH

Hi! Thought I'd come join here as well. Im on the regular October due date group as well, but I had a mmc in November and a chemical immediately following just before Christmas.
Intuition told me i was pregnant on Thursday, and I confirmed it with a very faint line on a hpt today. I should be due around October 20 (but have always gone over).
I'm 30, have been married coming on 7 years, we started TTC immediately, had a loss in November 2008 the day I found out (was a week late though, those were the naive days of waiting to be late to test lo!) And then took another 2 1/2 years to conceive again. Had two smooth pregnancies and then my mmc. Im sure this one is my rainbow :)

I've had two natural births (one breech) in hospital and excitedly looking forward to a home birth this time.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hi NDH! I am absolutely sure I've seen you before. Maybe in someone's journal?? 

I'm loving the positivity. These rainbows are here to stay  

Bex until we've had a scan we mostly use the online calculators to figure out our due dates x


----------



## NDH

Aside from the other October thread yes there are a few mutual journals we stalk. Can't think whose atm though! Cranberry maybe?


----------



## Chrissi1981

NDH said:


> Hi! Thought I'd come join here as well. Im on the regular October due date group as well, but I had a mmc in November and a chemical immediately following just before Christmas.
> Intuition told me i was pregnant on Thursday, and I confirmed it with a very faint line on a hpt today. I should be due around October 20 (but have always gone over).
> I'm 30, have been married coming on 7 years, we started TTC immediately, had a loss in November 2008 the day I found out (was a week late though, those were the naive days of waiting to be late to test lo!) And then took another 2 1/2 years to conceive again. Had two smooth pregnancies and then my mmc. Im sure this one is my rainbow :)
> 
> I've had two natural births (one breech) in hospital and excitedly looking forward to a home birth this time.

Welcome newbie ladies lol.

Can I just say wow for giving birth to a breach baby that must have been tough. And I'm so into natural births and home birthing. Yay yay yay !!! Have you ever tried hypno birthing ? I really wanna give it a try !

On a side note I've started getting rather nauseaus. For two nights in a row I've had to meditate to get to sleep but of the feeling. I never thought I'd get it given that I'm so healthy and all but I actually don't think that makes a difference !!

Also I'm so hungry but I've got this weird feeling which I cannot explain in my stomach and nothing it appetising enough. I'm crampy and getting more twinges way more than before. Also I have this odd feeling of being more relaxed about this pregnancy ... More like what will be will be, I must leave it in Gods hands. Was never like that before either. So strange so strange ...


----------



## Serenjay

Hi girls 

Quick post off my mobile. 

Just had scan. Baby is there!! 6mm and 6+2 weeks. All was great. No photos though.. Epau don't take photos. But was shocked and happy to see my white bean with heartbeat flickering away xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Serenjay said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Quick post off my mobile.
> 
> Just had scan. Baby is there!! 6mm and 6+2 weeks. All was great. No photos though.. Epau don't take photos. But was shocked and happy to see my white bean with heartbeat flickering away xx

Fantastic news ... I bet you are surely relieved ?! It's horrible the not knowing whether there's anything there or not. 

Big love xx


----------



## youngmamttc

Serenjay said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Quick post off my mobile.
> 
> Just had scan. Baby is there!! 6mm and 6+2 weeks. All was great. No photos though.. Epau don't take photos. But was shocked and happy to see my white bean with heartbeat flickering away xx


Fab news! Xx


----------



## Serenjay

GP
can you add me to October 3rd please xx


----------



## Mississippi03

Great news serenjay


----------



## Serenjay

Chrissi1981 said:


> Fantastic news ... I bet you are surely relieved ?! It's horrible the not knowing whether there's anything there or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Big love xx

*Thank you x Yeah.. I felt like I was going to be a fool and there would be no baby... it just feels so surreal.. and because we didn't get a photo I just have to keep thinking of the screen...with the heart flickering  x*



youngmamttc said:


> Fab news! Xx

*Thank you x
*


Mississippi03 said:


> Great news serenjay

*Thank you xx*


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, Serenjay! :happydance: I'll change your due date now!


----------



## NDH

Chrissi1981 said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Thought I'd come join here as well. Im on the regular October due date group as well, but I had a mmc in November and a chemical immediately following just before Christmas.
> Intuition told me i was pregnant on Thursday, and I confirmed it with a very faint line on a hpt today. I should be due around October 20 (but have always gone over).
> I'm 30, have been married coming on 7 years, we started TTC immediately, had a loss in November 2008 the day I found out (was a week late though, those were the naive days of waiting to be late to test lo!) And then took another 2 1/2 years to conceive again. Had two smooth pregnancies and then my mmc. Im sure this one is my rainbow :)
> 
> I've had two natural births (one breech) in hospital and excitedly looking forward to a home birth this time.
> 
> Welcome newbie ladies lol.
> 
> Can I just say wow for giving birth to a breach baby that must have been tough. And I'm so into natural births and home birthing. Yay yay yay !!! Have you ever tried hypno birthing ? I really wanna give it a try !
> 
> On a side note I've started getting rather nauseaus. For two nights in a row I've had to meditate to get to sleep but of the feeling. I never thought I'd get it given that I'm so healthy and all but I actually don't think that makes a difference !!
> 
> Also I'm so hungry but I've got this weird feeling which I cannot explain in my stomach and nothing it appetising enough. I'm crampy and getting more twinges way more than before. Also I have this odd feeling of being more relaxed about this pregnancy ... More like what will be will be, I must leave it in Gods hands. Was never like that before either. So strange so strange ...Click to expand...

I've not done hypnobirthing, but I kind of did on my own intuitively the first time anyway. Induced contractions were intense and overwhelming but I did it drug free by internalising reminders of how my baby and body were working together etc etc and lots of prayer, and I managed to sleep in the (30 seconds) between contractions. I hadn't read anything about hypnobirthing prior but afterwards realised I used a lot of hypnobirthing techniques anyway.
My breech birth was a breeze. I didn't know I was even in active labour til I hit transition and then she was born 30 minutes after that. If I hadn't had to go to hospital immediatelt at the onset of labour because of a three hour drive to a breech friendly hospital I probably would have had an unplanned homebirth! 

(Which wouldn't have bothered me at all with a cephalic baby but at the time I was quite worried about possible complications of breech presentation. I was confident in my choice to bkrth vaginally, knowing that the risks are pretty much equal between cesarean and vaginal births for breech but the what ifs still eat at you anyway. I'm a lot more confident now though)

I'm glad you have a peace about this pregnancy. I do too, and I'm at peace with my loss too.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yay congrats serenjay, that's great news :)
X


----------



## Serenjay

Thank you :) congratulations on your pregnancy x


----------



## ajarvis

OK ladies. I know I stepped off of this thread since I got a negative PG test at the dr on February 1st. However. I got a positive in my bathroom again yesterday. So. Here I am. I have a couple questions

1. I've been having LOADS of EWCM with brown in it since last Saturday. Never had this before. Normal? 
2. I am thankful for July's journal cause I went back and looked and apparently did not have symptoms as early as I thought since at 5 weeks I was still symptom free. Anyone else? 

I have bloodwork scheduled tomorrow. Not sure when I'll get the results. But hopefully before the end of the week. I have no idea what's going on. But am "acting" like I'm pregnant - basically not drinking wine lol.


----------



## Serenjay

Hi Ajarvis, how dark was the line? do you have a pic?

EWCM? not had that since pregnant...white cm yes.. ive been having symptoms for a couple of weeks on and off

FX this is a healthy pregnancy for you


----------



## ajarvis

Just got this on a computer this morning actually.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 3.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## ajarvis

It's the same as the last blue dye test I took on the 30th of January.


----------



## GingerPanda

It won't let me enlarge the image, but I definitely see a line.


----------



## Serenjay

Yes I can't enlarge it either but I see something...hopefully the bloods will give you an answer


----------



## ajarvis

It's not faint at all and came up immediately. Not sure why it won't enlarge. See if this attachment is different.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## GingerPanda

That is better. You're right, it's definitely not faint. And it's definitely blue, not grey like an evap.


----------



## mommyof2peas

That one worked. I know with my first it took over a month for HCG to leave. But It looks like they are getting darker? If they are this is a new pregnancy :)


----------



## ajarvis

I don't know if they're getting darker. I have a hard time going between test and then I deleted my last pics lol. Cause I was sure AF was coming. But they're not getting lighter. I need either a digital or a first response maybe.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sticking to the same brand will help. If you have retained tissue that couple be keeping the HCG around. I would wait for bloods and see what they say. I normally get my results same day or next, so hopefully you dont have to wait long.


----------



## Mississippi03

ajarvis said:


> OK ladies. I know I stepped off of this thread since I got a negative PG test at the dr on February 1st. However. I got a positive in my bathroom again yesterday. So. Here I am. I have a couple questions
> 
> 1. I've been having LOADS of EWCM with brown in it since last Saturday. Never had this before. Normal?
> 2. I am thankful for July's journal cause I went back and looked and apparently did not have symptoms as early as I thought since at 5 weeks I was still symptom free. Anyone else?
> 
> I have bloodwork scheduled tomorrow. Not sure when I'll get the results. But hopefully before the end of the week. I have no idea what's going on. But am "acting" like I'm pregnant - basically not drinking wine lol.

I did start getting ewcm today but not with any colouring.

Id ask them to send you in for a scan because rising and falling hcg levels can be indicative of an ectopic pregnancy.

I hope everything is okay!!! Fx


----------



## ajarvis

Oh I'm sure I'll be waiting. Unfortunately. But I'd think 2 days tops. I'm probably going to break down and get myself a digital tonight. If it says 1-2 in the AM then it's old. If it's 2-3 then it's new. I'll still get the blood work etc. just cause it's already scheduled lol.

Mississippi I asked for an ultrasound and the dr. refused. Have to do the blood test first she said.


----------



## Serenjay

FX its a new healthy pregnancy x


----------



## Newbie32

Congrats on the scan Serenjay! 9 sleeps till mine.....(lol..not that i'm counting!!!!)


----------



## GingerPanda

Anxiously awaiting your results, ajarvis!



Just got out of my endocrinology appointment. My TSH has gone up already, so they're increasing my levothyroxine. Anyone who's hypothyroid (or hyperthyroid), make sure you get monitored! Your medication requirements change during pregnancy!


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Newbie.. hopefully time will go fast.. it did for me oddly enough... x

GP aww I hope they manage to control your meds x


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sure I'll be fine. I have a great endocrinologist. :)

My TSH went from 0.56 mid cycle last cycle to 2.07 last Friday. Pregnancy is hard on a thyroid! Especially one as damaged as mine. But the medicine gets me right. I'll be getting my TSH and Free T4 checked every 4 weeks.

Untreated thyroid disease is associated with miscarriage and mental issues (and lower IQs) in infants. So get checked! I didn't know I had hypothyroidism until late last year and lost two babies from it.


----------



## Serenjay

When I had full screening tests done last yr for all my losses all my tests come back perfectly well.. due to my age I think they will be screening me more often... I see my midwife on Valentines day.. so glad they can treat you. xx


----------



## youngmamttc

I've had nausea all day. It's only subsided when I eat. Briefly lol. I love it! Haha.


----------



## youngmamttc

Ajarvis.. I hope it's a new pregnancy for you good luck! 

GP... Glad your meds are sorted :) hope your still feeling as sick as ever too! Haha!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes, youngmama, I am delightfully miserable! :haha:

I got a bag of mandarin oranges at the store today. I've just had one, and my nausea is already getting a bit better!


----------



## NDH

Not feeling too hopeful that this is my rainbow :/ I had pink streaked cm this morning which by midday was red/brown and showing up on my undies not just when I wiped. Just had a bit more red show up :( Sti feeling really nauseous and I've been hoping it was IB or cervix irritation, but the latest bit of red has me feeling not too hopeful.I wont be surprised if AF arrives overnight (would have been due AF yesterday)


----------



## Nanaki

Hi ladies!!! 

I hope this is a new pregnancy for you avajavis(sp?)

Oh no NDH, you need to contact ur midwife or go for a scan to check everything is ok or not. I know I have been through that two years ago and it had frightened me to death but I wouldn't like this happen to any woman out there! :-( :hugs: 

Anyone have any tips for nausea?? I hate this at the moment because with both of my boys' pregnancies - NO MS at all! And last time and this time was awful. :-( I pray that this bean does stick and grow! :-(


----------



## NDH

Its far too early for a scan to be conclusive, but I don't do scans anyway.

For nausea, eating protein before bed often helps. Of course ginger in all its various forms. Fennel spearmint and chamomile tea can relieve nausea too. Acupressure bands can help as well.


----------



## youngmamttc

NDH said:


> Its far too early for a scan to be conclusive, but I don't do scans anyway.
> 
> For nausea, eating protein before bed often helps. Of course ginger in all its various forms. Fennel spearmint and chamomile tea can relieve nausea too. Acupressure bands can help as well.


Maybe get bloods tests and then get it repeated in a few days? Bleeding doesn't always mean bad news *hugs*


----------



## NDH

I'm pretty sure I'll know either way by morning. :/


----------



## bexbaby

Hi ladies, just a quick question. I used a clear blue HPT on Friday just gone and that gave me a positive result with a 2-3 weeks indicator which according to the results in the instructions would make me 3-4 weeks, I did another one today (just got a little bored and I like doing tests when I'm pregnant &#9786;&#65039;) and this has put me to 3+ weeks which indicates 5+ weeks pregnant. im just a little confused does this mean I'm 4 weeks pregnant or more??! I am on progesterone pessaries at the minute, and I've been looking up on the web that the progesterone can give you higher levels of hcg etc... So could this mean that it's making me seem further along when using a pregnancy test? 

Also according to my own dates today I'd be 4 weeks 6 days, so almost 5 weeks. I know this post makes me sound silly haha but I'm just a little confused by the test results :/ 

Xx


----------



## NDH

From what I've read the 3+ weeks pops up when hcg levels exceed 2000miu, so really it just means your hcg is higher than that. 4+6 is pretty darn close to 5 weeks anyway :p. Keep in mind that doubling times vary a great deal in every pregnancy and earlier implantation with lead to numbers doubling more quickly as well. It just goes off averages.


----------



## GingerPanda

NDH, my fingers are still crossed for you!

Nanaki, it really varries what helps each person. Right now, hard candies and mandarin oranges are helping me. As well as eating smaller, more frequent meals.


Also, the FDA says chamomile is considered "likely unsafe" during pregnancy. https://www.livestrong.com/article/435177-is-chamomile-tea-safe-during-early-pregnancy/


Maybe I'm just paranoid, but I don't want to jinx my rainbow. I accidentally bought some tea with hibiscus in it, and now I'm waiting until at least 2nd tri to drink it.


----------



## ajarvis

For nausea ginger tea and soda crackers always helped me! 

I got a 1-2 week test again this morning - same as 11 days ago so this is not a new pregnancy for me. Stay happy and healthy ladies :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sorry ajarvis! I think you should talk to a doctor about the possibility of retained tissue from your last pregnancy. :(


----------



## GingerPanda

AFM, this morning I woke up starving and was all, "I want nothing more than a giant bowl of cereal!" Then after two bites it just doesn't taste right anymore. :sick:

I guess Corn Chex are out!


----------



## Mississippi03

Sorry to hear ajarvis. Thinking of you!

I poas this am and my test was much lighter. Boooo... Kind of dreading bad news at my scan now..


----------



## Chrissi1981

Mississippi03 said:


> Sorry to hear ajarvis. Thinking of you!
> 
> I poas this am and my test was much lighter. Boooo... Kind of dreading bad news at my scan now..

What kinda test was it ?


----------



## Mississippi03

Wondfo..
But thats what ive been using the whole time and my progression had been great over the past two weeks.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Aren't they the strips ? I think I used them before with my last pregnancy and they were always light and I was pregnant with twins lol xx


----------



## bexbaby

Could I ask if any of you ladies are in the UK? And if you know the earliest time you can have a scan? I just want peace of mind, since I've had 2 miscarriages before hand I'm terrified. I had a scan at 4 weeks with my last pregnancy but that was with the bleeding in early pregnancy unit at my hospital, so I don't know if I can have an early scan unless I think something is wrong? 

At the minute I'm not really having any pregnancy symptoms except sore breasts and tiredness, I've not had morning sickness or anything just yet. I'm kind of wishing for it to hurry up come that kind of gives me reassurance I guess :/

X


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks ladies! Will be going for bloodwork. I'll get it all sorted eventually :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Mississippi, it could have been a fluke strip. I've seen a lot of ladies having that problem with Wondo lately.

Bex, how far along are you? They can't really see much before 6 weeks. HB starts around 6 weeks.


----------



## Mississippi03

Chrissi1981 said:


> Aren't they the strips ? I think I used them before with my last pregnancy and they were always light and I was pregnant with twins lol xx

Yes they are. I was getting dark dark every 2-3 days. On sat it was a tad lighter, this am it was def lighter.



GingerPanda said:


> Mississippi, it could have been a fluke strip. I've seen a lot of ladies having that problem with Wondo lately.
> 
> Bex, how far along are you? They can't really see much before 6 weeks. HB starts around 6 weeks.

This is the second faded one though.. Booo

I know hook effect can start around 6 weeks and given i implanted super early it could be possible. But im skeptical. 

Im def still getting positives.. And a line shows up pretty quick.. I just wish it was dark still.


----------



## GingerPanda

I have stopped testing because I'm afraid of Hook Effect.


----------



## youngmamttc

I stopped testing too. My tests were getting lighter then darker later in the day. I put it down to how much I'd drank the night before etc and stopped testing.


----------



## Mississippi03

Bah, i hope thats all it is... Thursday cant come soon enough


----------



## Chrissi1981

bexbaby said:


> Could I ask if any of you ladies are in the UK? And if you know the earliest time you can have a scan? I just want peace of mind, since I've had 2 miscarriages before hand I'm terrified. I had a scan at 4 weeks with my last pregnancy but that was with the bleeding in early pregnancy unit at my hospital, so I don't know if I can have an early scan unless I think something is wrong?
> 
> At the minute I'm not really having any pregnancy symptoms except sore breasts and tiredness, I've not had morning sickness or anything just yet. I'm kind of wishing for it to hurry up come that kind of gives me reassurance I guess :/
> 
> X

Hi honey

I'm in London. And I've had 2 previous miscarriages and I'm entitled to an early scan on the NHS ....

Xxz


----------



## Chrissi1981

Mississippi03 said:


> Chrissi1981 said:
> 
> 
> Aren't they the strips ? I think I used them before with my last pregnancy and they were always light and I was pregnant with twins lol xx
> 
> Yes they are. I was getting dark dark every 2-3 days. On sat it was a tad lighter, this am it was def lighter.
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Mississippi, it could have been a fluke strip. I've seen a lot of ladies having that problem with Wondo lately.
> 
> Bex, how far along are you? They can't really see much before 6 weeks. HB starts around 6 weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> This is the second faded one though.. Booo
> 
> I know hook effect can start around 6 weeks and given i implanted super early it could be possible. But im skeptical.
> 
> Im def still getting positives.. And a line shows up pretty quick.. I just wish it was dark still.Click to expand...

What's the hook effect ??


----------



## GingerPanda

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1106909-hook-effect-light-pregnancy-tests.html


----------



## Serenjay

Hope the tests are just naughty Mississippi xx

Ajarvis I am ever so sorry hun... xxx

I have now found fiery ginger beer is helping my MS :D 

Bex I am in Wales.. we have peekaboobaby here and they charge £40 for a reassurance scan 7-13 weeks..

I had one at the early pregnancy assessment unit (EPAU) due to my 7 previous losses they wanted to check baby was ok.. I thought I was 6+1 but they scanned me and we saw baba's heart flickering away and 6mm measuring 6+2 :)


----------



## bexbaby

Chrissi1981 said:


> bexbaby said:
> 
> 
> Could I ask if any of you ladies are in the UK? And if you know the earliest time you can have a scan? I just want peace of mind, since I've had 2 miscarriages before hand I'm terrified. I had a scan at 4 weeks with my last pregnancy but that was with the bleeding in early pregnancy unit at my hospital, so I don't know if I can have an early scan unless I think something is wrong?
> 
> At the minute I'm not really having any pregnancy symptoms except sore breasts and tiredness, I've not had morning sickness or anything just yet. I'm kind of wishing for it to hurry up come that kind of gives me reassurance I guess :/
> 
> X
> 
> 
> 
> Hi honey
> 
> I'm in London. And I've had 2 previous miscarriages and I'm entitled to an early scan on the NHS ....
> 
> XxzClick to expand...


Hi I had a letter through the door later today advising me I'll be have an early scan on the 4th March which is when I'm going to be around 8 weeks, but that feels so far away! I don't know whether to ask the hospital if they can do it any earlier, I justt was some peace of mind I'm terrified of anything happening again. As my 2 miscarriages where missed miscarriages no symptoms what so ever with both that I was losing the baby :( xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've booked my scan for between 8-9 weeks because I feel like by then things will either be ok or they won't. But there shouldn't be any risk of ending up in limbo with it just being too early to tell.


----------



## GingerPanda

My scan is in 8 days, next Wednesday. I'm nervous, as I've never had good news at a scan before... But I'm really hoping this time will be different!


----------



## Serenjay

GP I feel this is going to be an excellent scan xx


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope so! I want excellent scans for every single one of these lovely ladies! We all deserve rainbows! It is our turn now! :hugs:


----------



## NDH

you can take me off the list :(


----------



## Serenjay

I totally agree GP :D xx


----------



## Serenjay

Oh No NDH :( I am so sorry hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Newbie32

8 more sleeps to my scan - i'm also scared of not seeing what should be there! I so wish we had a window into our uterus's....


----------



## Serenjay

Newbie.. I felt the same.. and then I saw this little one with a beating heart on the screen..


----------



## GingerPanda

NDH, I'm so sorry, darlin'. :hugs:


----------



## youngmamttc

NDH I am so so sorry hugs xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

NDH said:


> you can take me off the list :(

Oh honey .... Big love to you. Praying that you get your bean soon and when you do please let me know. 

Love and light xx


----------



## Newbie32

Serenjay said:


> Newbie.. I felt the same.. and then I saw this little one with a beating heart on the screen..

I so hope that is what i get to see next week as well! One of the girls in a birth group i am in had a scan just recently at between 6-7 weeks and there was no baby, just a sack and yolk i think, and that has freaked me out a bit! I am trying to convince myself that my symptoms are positive but i think until i see that everything is ok i will remain a ball of worries!


----------



## Mississippi03

Newbie32 said:


> Serenjay said:
> 
> 
> Newbie.. I felt the same.. and then I saw this little one with a beating heart on the screen..
> 
> I so hope that is what i get to see next week as well! One of the girls in a birth group i am in had a scan just recently at between 6-7 weeks and there was no baby, just a sack and yolk i think, and that has freaked me out a bit! I am trying to convince myself that my symptoms are positive but i think until i see that everything is ok i will remain a ball of worries!Click to expand...

I feel the same way. Trying to not let my anxiety get the best of me.. But most of the time it does.


----------



## GingerPanda

Just lost my entire dinner... It was so violent, I had to clean puke off the walls. And my feet. And the bath mat. And my pants...

If this kid is not okay, I am going to be extra upset!


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> Just lost my entire dinner... It was so violent, I had to clean puke off the walls. And my feet. And the bath mat. And my pants...
> 
> If this kid is not okay, I am going to be extra upset!

Jesus lol.. Reading that makes me want to puke


----------



## youngmamttc

GingerPanda said:


> Just lost my entire dinner... It was so violent, I had to clean puke off the walls. And my feet. And the bath mat. And my pants...
> 
> If this kid is not okay, I am going to be extra upset!



This is fabulous! You just keep it coming. Maybe hit the toilet next time though. or make hubby clean it up :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

So sorry NDH :hugs:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi October Pumpkins!!!

I was a September Sweet pea but after an early scan I was put back a few days as expected. Can I come and join you fellow owls :hugs:

I am first on the list... EDD 2nd of October :happydance:


----------



## Stacey_89

Oh dear that's like exorcists puking!! Lol
I have felt awful today again,but soon as I get some toast and have a wash etc I feel abit better. Had bloods done Monday get results later today,and just had second lot done today and results Friday...I hate waiting!!


----------



## Stacey_89

Khadijah-x said:


> Hi October Pumpkins!!!
> 
> I was a September Sweet pea but after an early scan I was put back a few days as expected. Can I come and join you fellow owls :hugs:
> 
> I am first on the list... EDD 2nd of October :happydance:

Congratulations and welcome :hugs:
Hope this is healthy and sticky for you! 
I think my dates will change too, if I go by LMP I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow but I know for a fact I ovulated between cd18-cd20 so iv put myself back to latest O date so I won't be disappointed at my early scan,should be spot on or even a few days further along. :)
X


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Khadijah!


I am calling my doc for Zofran or something today. I can't keep going like I was last night! I've lost about two pounds in a week!


----------



## Stacey_89

For Monday's blood test at 5 weeks 5 days my hcg was 9923 :) yay!!


----------



## youngmamttc

Ladies I figured you'd know more than anyone? Pregnant after loss, sex & orgasm yay or nay? I feel like my sex drive has gone through the roof but I've abstained and I plan on doing so if it's dangerous as I wouldn't do anything to ruin this pregnancy but if it's safe Id like to enjoy lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

Unless you've had any sort of bleeding or your doctor has told you otherwise, sex and orgasm are safe during pregnancy. Orgasms can make you cramp afterwards, though. If you're concerned, call your doctor and ask if there are any reasons why you, personally, should abstain. But in general, sex is safe all throughout pregnancy until your waters break.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My mw today Said all of that ^^ she said to stop of I have any bleeding until after I've been checked out, but otherwise enjoy


----------



## GingerPanda

I got Zofran!

https://img.pandawhale.com/post-45524-snoop-dogg-dancing-in-bath-tub-Kkuf.gif


----------



## youngmamttc

GingerPanda said:


> I got Zofran!
> 
> https://img.pandawhale.com/post-45524-snoop-dogg-dancing-in-bath-tub-Kkuf.gif


Aww yay! I'm sorry your sickness is so bad. I didn't realise when I made the last comment. I hope you start feeling better!


----------



## Serenjay

Newbie32 said:


> Serenjay said:
> 
> 
> Newbie.. I felt the same.. and then I saw this little one with a beating heart on the screen..
> 
> I so hope that is what i get to see next week as well! One of the girls in a birth group i am in had a scan just recently at between 6-7 weeks and there was no baby, just a sack and yolk i think, and that has freaked me out a bit! I am trying to convince myself that my symptoms are positive but i think until i see that everything is ok i will remain a ball of worries!Click to expand...

I am still a worrier... dreading it on 23rd at next scan.. its natural for us all to think worst! :(



GingerPanda said:


> Just lost my entire dinner... It was so violent, I had to clean puke off the walls. And my feet. And the bath mat. And my pants...
> 
> If this kid is not okay, I am going to be extra upset!

I would :hugs: you but you are a pit sicky haha! aww hope you're ok



youngmamttc said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Just lost my entire dinner... It was so violent, I had to clean puke off the walls. And my feet. And the bath mat. And my pants...
> 
> If this kid is not okay, I am going to be extra upset!
> 
> 
> 
> This is fabulous! You just keep it coming. Maybe hit the toilet next time though. or make hubby clean it up :)Click to expand...

:rofl:



Khadijah-x said:


> Hi October Pumpkins!!!
> 
> I was a September Sweet pea but after an early scan I was put back a few days as expected. Can I come and join you fellow owls :hugs:
> 
> I am first on the list... EDD 2nd of October :happydance:

Welcome and congratulations :D



GingerPanda said:


> Welcome, Khadijah!
> 
> 
> I am calling my doc for Zofran or something today. I can't keep going like I was last night! I've lost about two pounds in a week!

I agree its not nice.. but hopefully this means a nice strong pregnancy :D hope you feel better soon.... xx

As for the sex bit.. im off it... and petrified of it.. nothing is going near my cervix.. no no nope no no no... when I had my other kids I was fine.. but as this one is the 1st one to stick around in last 16 months I am not risking it... not until I am past 12 weeks :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Zofran is amazing! :haha:

Also got some frozen lemonade and popsicles. Seems to help.


----------



## Serenjay

excellent.. does it make you drowsy?? im not sure what they give us here in UK for MS.. I am seeing midwife Saturday and if the vomiting happens more often I will need it so I can go into work.. as I cant work whilst vomiting.. but I need to drive so cant be drowsy...or drowsy in work :(


----------



## GingerPanda

I took it about an hour ago, and I'm not drowsy at all. I mean, I'm tired, but not any more than I was before. I am less nauseous for sure.


----------



## youngmamttc

I think I'll avoid intercourse too. No matter how much I want it lol. With DS my water broke 2 month early during sex and then my last pregnancy I started bleeding the day after orgasm. I don't know why my water broke early or why I mc but it's a risk I don't want to take. I need to take a cold shower:haha:


----------



## youngmamttc

GingerPanda said:


> I took it about an hour ago, and I'm not drowsy at all. I mean, I'm tired, but not any more than I was before. I am less nauseous for sure.


:happydance: yay for it working quick


----------



## Serenjay

Excellent new GP

youngmamttc I would take the cold shower LOL


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol am I the only one who just isn't interested? I've been rolling over and playing dead, and hoping he gets the hint :rofl: I just can't be arsed


----------



## Serenjay

Pixie.. I am not even discussing sex with him.. lol... and valentines evening we are at the midwife appointment 6pm.. how romantic :D


----------



## Mississippi03

Lil_Pixie said:


> Lol am I the only one who just isn't interested? I've been rolling over and playing dead, and hoping he gets the hint :rofl: I just can't be arsed

Im interested about once a week lol.. The rest of the time i feel fat, bloated and gross and dont want dh near me at all lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Hubs is afraid to touch me now, he's afraid I'll get motion sick. :haha:


----------



## youngmamttc

GingerPanda said:


> Hubs is afraid to touch me now, he's afraid I'll get motion sick. :haha:

:haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Minute Maid soft frozen lemonade is amaaaaazing! Cannot get enough!


----------



## Chrissi1981

My nausea is random and only in waves. My cramps are more frequent and there's a ton of twinging going on i sure heck hope all these symptoms are good signs. What's everyone doing for valentine's i don't fancy eating anything other than pizza !

Oh btw maybe TMI !! lol but anyone seem to have a lot of sexy dreams where they actually reach orgasm in their sleep :winkwink:

I mean geezzzz i told my hubs I think he may be jealous as we too have put sex out the window for a while lol 

xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Chrissi, yes to sexy dreams and sleep orgasms! I always dream about the stuff hubs doesn't want to do. Or that I'm with a woman. Pregnancy sex dreams are awesome. :haha:


----------



## Serenjay

GingerPanda said:


> Hubs is afraid to touch me now, he's afraid I'll get motion sick. :haha:

:rofl:



Chrissi1981 said:


> My nausea is random and only in waves. My cramps are more frequent and there's a ton of twinging going on i sure heck hope all these symptoms are good signs. What's everyone doing for valentine's i don't fancy eating anything other than pizza !
> 
> Oh btw maybe TMI !! lol but anyone seem to have a lot of sexy dreams where they actually reach orgasm in their sleep :winkwink:
> 
> I mean geezzzz i told my hubs I think he may be jealous as we too have put sex out the window for a while lol
> 
> xx

My boobs are coming in waves of severe pain :cry: Im not getting sexy dreams I keep getting wake up crying nightmares.. even when falling asleep on sofa for 30 mins.



GingerPanda said:


> Chrissi, yes to sexy dreams and sleep orgasms! I always dream about the stuff hubs doesn't want to do. Or that I'm with a woman. Pregnancy sex dreams are awesome. :haha:

I would prefer those dreams to my nightmares.. every day for a week :cry:


----------



## youngmamttc

Haha atleast it's not just me. I never have an interest in women unless in pregnant and asleep!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

OMG me too! I had a dream that I was having an affair with one of the managers in my office. And I seriously can't stand her :dohh: 

Also nightmares. Last night I dreamt that a man came in our garden, threw lighter fluid on my hubby's face and lit in on fire :-(


----------



## youngmamttc

Ugh I've woke up and my chin is like the rocky mountains. I have spots so big their painful! I'm really not a spotty person so I know it's my hormones. :cold:


----------



## youngmamttc

Lil_Pixie said:


> OMG me too! I had a dream that I was having an affair with one of the managers in my office. And I seriously can't stand her :dohh:
> 
> Also nightmares. Last night I dreamt that a man came in our garden, threw lighter fluid on my hubby's face and lit in on fire :-(

What a scary dream! I wake myself up by crying in my sleep if my dream is remotely scary lol


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I think I'm always kind of aware I'm dreaming. I wake up so many times though the night so maybe that's why? I like to go back to sleep to see how my dream ends. 

I like scary ones too :haha:


----------



## Nanaki

Hi.. 

I have posted in 1st tri and I'll post it here. 

Last night I went to bed and the pain like stab pain in left side possibly ovary area and it hurt and woke up! At the moment possible sign of etoptic pregnancy stuck in my mind and difficult to go back to sleep!! I am only 5w 4d :-( won't see a midwife until 25th.


----------



## Serenjay

If you're in doubt go get medical attention.. hope its all ok though x


----------



## Chrissi1981

Surely it would be a consistent pain if the embryo had implanted in the tube. But if you really are concerned go to the early pregnancy unit at your local hospital. x


----------



## Serenjay

Girls these nightmares for me are messing my life up.. everytime I fall asleep.. even if its for an hour im having terrible dreams.. and dreams of death of my daughter and granddaughter.. and latest one my granddaughter was kidnapped and we were running around looking for her screaming her name... I was upside down in my bed when I woke this morning crying.. duvet on the floor.. I have a king size bed so done a lot of moving around to get down the bottom.. Im waking up so upset I cant get back off... then I have to go into work so tired.. then dreading falling asleep again.. today I am off work and just jumped back into bed in my onesie.. I need sleep but dreading it. xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Urghhh, the vivid dreams I think for me are the worst!!! Especially when involves your kids... It's just awful. I suppose one good thing to take from it is that your HCG is nice and high and it will soon start to settle down.

Try and read good positive things before you fall asleep, maybes drink some camomile tea to help you relax x


----------



## Serenjay

I watch my favourite netflix series and doze off.. all happy.. them boosh! I dont know if I can stomach that camomile tea :( I will try :( thanks x


----------



## GingerPanda

I think I mentioned it before, but chamomile is considered "probably unsafe" during pregnancy. But maybe I'm just an alarmist.

I'm sorry you're having nightmares like that. It's terrible! :(


----------



## Serenjay

Im going to speak to my midwife on Saturday and see what she recommends.. hows the sickness going GP have the medication worked? x


----------



## GingerPanda

Getting ready to take it for the day. I think I will just take half of one every six hours, instead of a whole one every 12.


----------



## bexbaby

I'm still not really having any morning sickness (YET) with my first pregnancy I was sick from 7 weeks until around 14 weeks morning, noon and night! It was so hard to keep anything down even drinking water I would heve. I've had some sicky feelings today but nothing major, but I'm guessing this might be the start of it :/ xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Half a pill will NOT do! Half way through lunch, I got so nauseous I thought I was going to pass out! Lost the part of lunch I'd managed to eat. Now I'm stuck hungry and not able to keep anything down. I took the other half of the Zofran to see if it would help. :(


----------



## Serenjay

Oh GP I hope it settles soon :hugs:

I hope mine does not get any worse as I wont be able to keep my job :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh gp it's just not funny anymore :hugs:


----------



## Chrissi1981

GingerPanda said:


> I think I mentioned it before, but chamomile is considered "probably unsafe" during pregnancy. But maybe I'm just an alarmist.
> 
> I'm sorry you're having nightmares like that. It's terrible! :(

One cup a day will not hurt. I asked my herbalist about this...


----------



## GingerPanda

Chrissi1981 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I think I mentioned it before, but chamomile is considered "probably unsafe" during pregnancy. But maybe I'm just an alarmist.
> 
> I'm sorry you're having nightmares like that. It's terrible! :(
> 
> One cup a day will not hurt. I asked my herbalist about this...Click to expand...


Okay, cool! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

We'll get through it. I think my biggest fear with feeling so crappy is seeming ungrateful. I've tried so hard and long for this baby, that I really don't want to complain about feeling poor. I'd go through this and more if I was guaranteed a baby at the end of it.

But MAN, I feel like CRAP!



Hubs offered to take me to Mexican tonight, as it's usually what I crave when I'm pregnant. But I think I really want Indian. Some Chicken Tikka Masala with no spice and extra garlic naan sounds amaaaaazing!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: it's not ungrateful at all! I think you've taken puking on yourself really gracefully so far :haha:


----------



## Chrissi1981

GingerPanda said:


> We'll get through it. I think my biggest fear with feeling so crappy is seeming ungrateful. I've tried so hard and long for this baby, that I really don't want to complain about feeling poor. I'd go through this and more if I was guaranteed a baby at the end of it.
> 
> But MAN, I feel like CRAP!
> 
> 
> 
> Hubs offered to take me to Mexican tonight, as it's usually what I crave when I'm pregnant. But I think I really want Indian. Some Chicken Tikka Masala with no spice and extra garlic naan sounds amaaaaazing!

Nothing seems apetising to me ... I just have this empty feeling constantly even after I've eaten. I've never had this before. Hoping it's a good thing. So off Asian food and I love this sort of stuff usually... With Valentines coming up argh it's hard to decide... Just went with whatever as nothing seems great ...


----------



## GingerPanda

Lil_Pixie said:


> :hugs: it's not ungrateful at all! I think you've taken puking on yourself really gracefully so far :haha:

:rofl:

Thanks! That is a compliment of the highest order! LOL



Chrissi, isn't it the WORST feeling? Hubs keeps asking me if I'm hungry, and I'm like... I'm starving and stuffed at the same time! Like... none of my life experience so far has prepared me to explain what it feels like, and he just can't understand. He just knows it's uncomfortable and tries to comfort me the best he can.

I think I've almost completely gone off sweet stuff, which is really weird for me. Usually I have a massive sweet tooth. I just turned down Tim Horton's for goodness sakes!


----------



## Mississippi03

Just had my scan. 

Theres ONE wee little babe in there 

Tech told me I was 5+6 today (im actually 6 weeks) and little babe was measuring at 6+4.. so I guess she has me measuring 5 days ahead which is great! 

And we saw the little heartbeat which was 120bpm!

Super happy and relieved


----------



## Lil_Pixie

That's such wonderful news!! So glad your scan went well hun


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, Mississippi! That's great!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Mississippi03 said:


> Just had my scan.
> 
> Theres ONE wee little babe in there
> 
> Tech told me I was 5+6 today (im actually 6 weeks) and little babe was measuring at 6+4.. so I guess she has me measuring 5 days ahead which is great!
> 
> And we saw the little heartbeat which was 120bpm!
> 
> Super happy and relieved

Oh honey I'm so happy for you guys. I bet you are relieved ... Xxx


----------



## Mississippi03

Super relieved! 
Just also found out that i got approved for a midwife.. 

And my due date has change to october 3!


----------



## Serenjay

Mississippi thats amazing :) 

And you're due the same day as GP and myself :D xx

I have gone off so much food im struggling to eat... I normally love indian.. I cant face it.. I like some chinese..OMG I cant eat that either.. then I made burritos normally I eat one with some nacho's and nope I couldnt manage that tuesday... I have been sticking to boring plain simple non garlic and non spice foods.. I feel hungry then I start to eat and I feel full and sick.. I tried my trousers on earlier and the seem looser on the legs but I have a bloat.. so must be losing weight but my bloat is there.. 

I burst into tears in the kitchen when I was trying to make something to eat I fancied and OH said cummon now be happy...you have wanted this for a long time.. I felt so ungrateful.. but its just not being able to eat properly and the constant nausea and occasional vomit that is there... waiting to explode.. my taste buds have been taken over by aliens and what once was delicious is now tasting like crap :cry: I see no enjoyment in food anymore and my glass of water with ice is the most delicious thing for me to drink now as I have gone off all soda's and cordials :cry: 

Roll on 2nd trimester!


----------



## GingerPanda

I changed you, Mississippi!


Serenjay, aww. We're so pitiful! We will make it to 2nd tri somehow lol.

I think I have gone off anything I cook myself. Because we go out to dinner, and I'm fine and eat a ton. But if I make it, I turn green after a few bites. Going to try to let hubs cook one night this week and see if it helps.


He says, "I'm so sorry! Jelly Bean is kicking your ASS!" Yes! Yes it is!


----------



## Serenjay

My OH keeps saying.. Im sorry... Im so sorry for doing this to you.. Im so sorry I don't know how to help you... 

I should really say its ok..it's not your fault.. but my mouth runs away with the words.. so you should be sorry.. you get to share a baby with me but I get all the hormones..sickness..sore tits..and sleepless nights.. its not fair... :cry:

Then he looks sad.. and I feel bad and say im just teasing.. 2nd trimester will be better.. to which he replied..

Seriously.. your not even 2 months and my ears are bleeding.. how can I survive another 7 and a bit months..

My reply? if I am suffering so are you! :rofl:


----------



## Mississippi03

Lol my dh just thinks im crazy.. Tonight he keeps going 'woahhhhh 180' lol as he refers to my mood swings. 

I have an aversion to chicken. Dont like cooking myself. Love wendys cheeseburgers lol im soo bad.. Been craving pad thai for 4 days


----------



## Alien73

:Hiiii Ladies, can I join you :)?!? I have been really hesitant to join as you can see from my siggy, but I guess I am having a good day and jumping the gun, lol. Who knows, maybe I'll get a ticker soon as well:winkwink:

Due date is October 1st, had a scan with a heartbeat and a baby measuring 6w5d this Wednesday. Hoping to have another scan soon to see if all is well after my previous m/mc 'cutoff date'.

I do feel queasy from time to time, but nothing compared to you Ladies, yikes. But I am hardly ever sick, and never had MS with the miscarriages either, so I think it might be just normal for me. This being said, I am taking Chinese herbs as well as magnesium and B6 which are all supposed to help with MS anyway, maybe that's why.

Anyone else here on blood clotting disorder and immune protocol?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Welcome Alien :hugs: 

It feels very uncomfortable to call someone an alien and not be a bitch :haha: 

Welcome!! I don't have any input on the medication I'm afraid, but I'm very glad to have you with us. Seeing the hb is wonderful! I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Serenjay

Welcome Kim (Alien) glad you popped over here.. we are a lovely bunch.. and that Baba is sticking xx


----------



## Alien73

Thanks for the welcome Ladies, heyyyy SJ :happydance:

Ok, no bad MS for me but my face looks like a battlefield, I break out literally everywhere! Actually, make that upper body, even my neck and torso are covered in painful and itchy spots (didn't even know that was possible simultaneously, lol), even as a teenager my skin wasn't that bad. 

I have been hiding in my office as much as possible at work, which is not going to be possible for long, it is quite embarrassing. I guess the steroids don't exactly help....


----------



## Chrissi1981

Alien73 said:


> Thanks for the welcome Ladies, heyyyy SJ :happydance:
> 
> Ok, no bad MS for me but my face looks like a battlefield, I break out literally everywhere! Actually, make that upper body, even my neck and torso are covered in painful and itchy spots (didn't even know that was possible simultaneously, lol), even as a teenager my skin wasn't that bad.
> 
> I have been hiding in my office as much as possible at work, which is not going to be possible for long, it is quite embarrassing. I guess the steroids don't exactly help....

Hi honey !!! Welcome ...

You know you are right magnesium is suppose to help. I use the magnesium spray 3 times per day recommended by my naturopath and although i feel nauseated it's really not like the other ladies on here. So maybe this is why !!

I'm not taking much other than my prenatals and fish oils. I am using progesterone cream too. 

So happy you got a good scan. 

Speak laterzzzz xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Alien! So good to hear about your scan! I've added you in. :)


----------



## Stacey_89

Happy happy happy!!
Hcg went from 9923 to 18450 :happydance: :)


----------



## Mississippi03

I messed up gingerpanda lol its oct 4 im due.. They wrote it in my welcome email! Lol


----------



## Lil_Pixie

That's wonderful Stacey :dance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Woohoo, Stacey!

I'll fix it, Mississippi!


----------



## Chrissi1981

So quiet on here ?! Are you all well ? I'm ok getting more nervous now to know whether I've got a wee one growing in there but this nausea which seems to be increasing has me thinking there is but after two miscarriages it's hard not to worry. I dreamt I had a baby girl last night and she was gorgeous and so easy !!! Hope that comes true would be lovely !!!

Love xxxz


----------



## Mississippi03

Chrissi1981 said:


> So quiet on here ?! Are you all well ? I'm ok getting more nervous now to know whether I've got a wee one growing in there but this nausea which seems to be increasing has me thinking there is but after two miscarriages it's hard not to worry. I dreamt I had a baby girl last night and she was gorgeous and so easy !!! Hope that comes true would be lovely !!!
> 
> Love xxxz

I always find weekends quite slow on bnb!
If thats what is keeping that wee babe growing, then i wish you lots of nausea! :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

It has been so so quiet this weekend. My dh is in work today too an I'm so bored :dohh: 

No change here. Boobs still sore, still nothing else at all :shrug:


----------



## Serenjay

Afternoon Ladies :)

I too am getting nervous and anxious.. I went along to see my midwife at the birthing centre... I was expecting to go into an office to fill out the forms and they put me in the birthing room.. the smell hit me 1st..reminded me of my other deliveries then I saw the babies cot and I burst into tears.. after 7 back to back losses I had in 1 way put this pregnancy to the back of my mind...but it made it all real... I took a while filling out the forms as I was just looking around at the room and the birthing pool etc.. then the midwife came in and went through things with me. She was really nice, she gave me some vitamins-folic acid -vit D and told me to stop the other ones I was taking and I will get them free off her.(Darn I spend £30 last week on mine lol) she gave me lots of booklets and bits n bobs and wished me luck and said she would see me at 20 weeks at my Dr's Surgery... that I would get my 12 week scan appt sent to me... I am changing Consultants also.. my consultant is at a big hospital.. and I want my baby at this birthing centre.. its run by midwifes with a consultant lead but its more relaxing and less clinical.. they did advise me though if I had problems in the pregnancy or labour that I would have to go to the other hospital. FX this all goes well and I can stay with the midwives.

I am feeling so drained and queasy.. but its not as bad as it was getting where I was struggling to eat as I am using sea bands.. I bought ginger sweets from Holland and barratt called Gin Gins https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/s...e-gin-gins-ginger-caramel-60086900?c=gin gins
and the Ginger drink https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/shop/product/rochester-ginger-drink-60047938 the staff member said she sells so much of this to help morning sickness.. its currently 3 for £10 I drink a sherry amount size

Im trying anything to help x


----------



## Mississippi03

Oddest dream last night.. Was standing on a cliff with my paramedic partner (im not a paramedic) and the ocean was opening up and bubbling and we saw a little fetus still with everything attached bubble up and of course i had to go save it. Then i started going on about how child protection would be happy to leave the baby with me because im a paramedic. Lol i dont knowif anyone watches chicago fire but im convinced thats where this dream stemmed from. 

Also, the past two mornings when ive woke up my stomach muscles have really hurt. Like the muscles beside my belly button.. Feels like ive pulled them or something. But i havent done anything lol.. I dont think pregnancy would affect those muscles yet considering my uterus is still below my belly button somewhere ? I think?

I really dont have much in the way of symptoms.. Food aversion to anything i cook myself, terrible skin.. But my waves of nausea are mild, my boobs dont even hurt... Ohh but one nipples getting bigger and the other isnt? Lol soo weird


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Haha one of my boobs has grown and the other one hasn't. I was already a bit wonky! 

Pregnancy dreams are mental! I gotta be honest though, I do enjoy them most of the time


----------



## Serenjay

So far my nightmares have stopped thank goodness... my boobs are sire but nipples very sore.. looking red too.. cant touch them it feels like little electric shocks x
Girls im a bit worried.. I went to put my straightners on yesterday and I felt a little shock go in my little finger.. they had broken.. it was a mini electric shock..should I be worried?


----------



## Serenjay

Tons of worry just hit me like a brick wall!!

I booked a private reassurance scan for tomorrow evening after work. I will be 7 weeks 2 days..my stomach is in knots x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: if you can afford it I think it's a wonderful facility that's available for us to take advantage of. You've got another scan at the epau at 8 weeks too right? 

After so many early losses I don't blame you at all for having a wobble. Just one more sleep now and you'll see your little one :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Aww, Serenjay. I doubt the shock did any damage, but I can see how it would scare you! At a certain point, you need to do anything that will keep you sane. I hope your scan goes beautifully!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

When I was expecting Xander I kept feeling a vibration through my skin when I used my phone while it was charging. It turned out the extension my dh had plugged in had no earth wire and it was the electrical current I was feeling. Everything was absolutely fine, but I don't know what the risks were at all. I pretty much repeatedly electrocuted myself for weeks though :dohh: 

Just had a bath and then started to panic it was too hot. I usually love a good soak but I got out after 20 mins because I started getting shooting pains in my foof


----------



## Serenjay

I've got myself so worked up my heart is pumping so fast and hard and the pulse is banging out of my neck.. its just major anxiety.. now the sickness has hit me bad and my body is like jelly... I really dont know how I am going to get through work tomorrow.. im a mess.. Im just going to vomit any second.. im in bed with a sick bowl sobbing my heart out :cry:

bloody hormones :cry:

I then squeezed my boobs tons of times today as they shrunk and now they have started to swell again I touched them and almost hit the roof in pain :cry: im so old im falling apart

I too used to have PHB's(Piping hot baths) now I have to have warmish/hot ones and only stay in it 5 mins... unless soaking sore boobs when kneeling in there.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My idea of a hot bath is pretty cool I think. My dh laughs at me and we've chucked Xander in with me a few times so I don't think it's that hot. I was obsessed with baths when I was having X. I was always a shower girl before that but I had to have a bath every night when I was pg with him. 

I'm just second guessing everything this time I think.


----------



## Mississippi03

Baths are fine.. Unless you start sweating and feeling weak.. Then its too hot.. 

Im sure you will be fine serenjay.. But i get the anxiety of worrying about everything. My anxiety cooled down a lot after my scan.

I feel like im nauseous whenever im not eating.. Which isnt good because now i want to eat all of the time to avoid feeling sick lol..


----------



## Serenjay

I feel worse after eating.. I had mash peas and macaroni cheese.. and it made me so ill obviously I only had a bit of each and wasted most of it but I fancied it before I ate it :( 

Weetabix is nice with cold milk and sugar..

I was fine after the scan last week.. but I went to the midwife appt and saw the birthing room and its freaked me out!


----------



## flosie

Can I tentatively join you please? Due October 13th provided this little bean is sticky. I've had two early losses followed by a successful pregnancy with my now 2.5 year old followed by a loss and have got my bfp yesterday.


----------



## Serenjay

Congratulations H&H 9 months to you x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Welcome flosie xxx

Serenjay mash and peas and macaroni sounds nasty!! I love all of those things, but never together :haha:


----------



## Serenjay

fancied it at time.. big mistake..will stick to weetabix x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Cold cold weetabix is always a win. 

Oh god the boob ache! It's really stepped up a notch, they feel like I've been beaten up. Ooh! There's a progressing symptom :dance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, flosie! I've added you in!

Serenjay, I'm feeling so bad for you. Is there an anti-anxiety medication your doctor can give you?


----------



## flosie

I think I may be over thinking symptoms and can't decide if the cramps I'm feeling are the say as my pms cramps. I can't remember what I felt when pregnant with my dd and am worrying with every twinge. Does anyone know how normal cramps are? I'm hoping to see my doctor tomorrow


----------



## Chrissi1981

flosie said:


> I think I may be over thinking symptoms and can't decide if the cramps I'm feeling are the say as my pms cramps. I can't remember what I felt when pregnant with my dd and am worrying with every twinge. Does anyone know how normal cramps are? I'm hoping to see my doctor tomorrow

Welcome hun !! Cramps are very normal. I wouldn't worry about them especially if they are on and off daily.

As for craving mines orange juice watered down. I cannot get enough but i am gonna try and make some ice lollies as i feel as it takes time to eat will satisfy my craving more ?! Plus I don't want the sugar overload.


----------



## Hope39

Hey ladies 

Feeling brave so can I join??

My history is 6 first tri mmc between 2010-2013, I lost no7, my beautiful isaac Lucas in June 2014 at 27w. I had a placental abruption with added medical negligence from the ambulance and hospital too 

So here I am expecting no8, he is due Oct 4 but I will more than likely be delivering at 36w which will bring me forward to September 

I take thyroxine, progesterone, steroids, clexane, aspirin, hydroxycloroquine , high dose folic, vit d and omega 3- not too many meds :)

Xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hope39 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Feeling brave so can I join??
> 
> My history is 6 first tri mmc between 2010-2013, I lost no7, my beautiful isaac Lucas in June 2014 . I had a placental abruption with added medical negligence from the ambulance and hospital too
> 
> So here I am expecting no8, he is due Oct 4 but I will more than likely be delivering at 36w which will bring me forward to September
> 
> I take thyroxine, progesterone, steroids, clexane, aspirin, hydroxycloroquine , high dose folic, vit d and omega 3- not too many meds :)
> 
> Xx

Oh sweetness what a journey ... I pray that this sweet little one will be the darling you get to bring home. 

Good luck and God Bless xxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Hope! What a journey you've had. It's so sad, no one should ever have to go through all that. Isaac is precious.

I hope you get to bring home this baby! :hugs:


----------



## youngmamttc

Hope39 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Feeling brave so can I join??
> 
> My history is 6 first tri mmc between 2010-2013, I lost no7, my beautiful isaac Lucas in June 2014 at 27w. I had a placental abruption with added medical negligence from the ambulance and hospital too
> 
> So here I am expecting no8, he is due Oct 4 but I will more than likely be delivering at 36w which will bring me forward to September
> 
> I take thyroxine, progesterone, steroids, clexane, aspirin, hydroxycloroquine , high dose folic, vit d and omega 3- not too many meds :)
> 
> Xx

Oh hun! What a journey you've had! Your son is beautiful! So sorry you were both failed! Congrats on the new pregnancy. Xx


----------



## Mississippi03

Hi hope, joining me on oct 4! Hopefully its a lucky number!


----------



## Alien73

Hi Hope, what a journey! Crossing my fingers for you. Sounds like you have all the medical backup needed&#8230;. I am a pin cushion this round too :) Clexane, progesterone injections, Intralipid IV every 2 weeks, plus steroids, aspirin and various vitamins. Make that a rattling pin cushion, haha. 
I am normally not a big fan of medication and prefer natural options, but I hope to be able to make up for it with a natural birth&#8230;but that seems so far away and unreal that i am currently not even thinking about that.

Also on thyroid medication, having more tests done tomorrow&#8230;.


Have a great day everyone


----------



## MrsBaker1323

Hi ladies,
My name is kiersten. Im 24 years old and i have had five miscarriages including a chemical i had january 21st. Now i am pregnant with my rainbow baby. Hopefully it sticks. According to a edd calculator im due oct. 28th..!! So im joining the group!!


----------



## Hope39

Thanks everyone

Alien - I'm not even doing the natural birth , I had a crash c sect last time so will be delivering at 36w via elective c sect 
Xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

MrsBaker1323 said:


> Hi ladies,
> My name is kiersten. Im 24 years old and i have had five miscarriages including a chemical i had january 21st. Now i am pregnant with my rainbow baby. Hopefully it sticks. According to a edd calculator im due oct. 28th..!! So im joining the group!!

Welcome !!! Hope this is your sticky bean lovely xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Kiersten! Your name is beautiful! :)


----------



## Mississippi03

I always just feel not right, sore, nauseous... Unless im eating lol i cant keep eating this much ahhhhn


----------



## Chrissi1981

Mississippi03 said:


> I always just feel not right, sore, nauseous... Unless im eating lol i cant keep eating this much ahhhhn

Well at least you have an appetite i don't at all.


----------



## Alien73

Hope39 said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Alien - I'm not even doing the natural birth , I had a crash c sect last time so will be delivering at 36w via elective c sect
> Xx

As long as we get to hold our rainbows it doesn't matter ;). With all the miscarriages, I have trouble with the concept that I could actually get a baby out of this...so the birth part seems quite abstract I guess


----------



## Alien73

Hi Kiersten, welcome :)


----------



## Mississippi03

Chrissi1981 said:


> Mississippi03 said:
> 
> 
> I always just feel not right, sore, nauseous... Unless im eating lol i cant keep eating this much ahhhhn
> 
> Well at least you have an appetite i don't at all.Click to expand...

I dont have an appetite for anything healthy lol.. Bread, cinnamon buns, pasta, chips.. Its not good


----------



## Lil_Pixie

When I'm at home I want to eat, not so.much when I'm at work. Which is lucky because I forgot my lunch :dohh: found a questionable apple and a tangerine in the bottom of my bag so that's all I've had today. 

Welcome new ladies. I truly hope we'll all be fat, hot and miserable in 7 months time :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

I've totally gone of sweets. Normally I love junk food, so it's really strange. Hubs offered to bring me home some donuts from Tim Horton's, and I said no... And he had to verify that he was, indeed, speaking with his wife. :haha:


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> I've totally gone of sweets. Normally I love junk food, so it's really strange. Hubs offered to bring me home some donuts from Tim Horton's, and I said no... And he had to verify that he was, indeed, speaking with his wife. :haha:

Ya not feeling sweets.. But ketchup chips mmm


----------



## Serenjay

Alien73 said:


> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone
> 
> Alien - I'm not even doing the natural birth , I had a crash c sect last time so will be delivering at 36w via elective c sect
> Xx
> 
> As long as we get to hold our rainbows it doesn't matter ;). With all the miscarriages, I have trouble with the concept that I could actually get a baby out of this...so the birth part seems quite abstract I guessClick to expand...

I feel exactly the same...


----------



## MrsBaker1323

I have been cramping lightly....it worries me. Anyone else cramps?


----------



## Chrissi1981

Yes it's normal in early pregnancy ...


----------



## Serenjay

I had lots of cramping till around 4+5


----------



## Chrissi1981

Really ? I still have it on and off. Not so much today. But mostly at night and my boobies make it harder to sleep on my tummy now. I love sleeping on my tummy which will have to change of course lol !!


----------



## Mississippi03

I usually fall asleep on my stomach and wake up on my back.. Ive stopped sleeping on stomach.. Try to sleep on my sides but always end up on my back lol this is going to be a problem


----------



## Lil_Pixie

You'll stop sleeping on your back when you can't breathe on it anymore :haha:


----------



## bexbaby

So I'm off for a 6 week scan tomorrow, I've been having quite bad cramps in my lower stomach since Friday. I'm so nervous that they're gunna tell me the worst :( I asked the midwife if it could have been caused by the cyclogest pessaries I've been using, they've said it could be a probable cause but want to check me over just in case. Had anyone else had pains with progesterone meds? 

Thanks x


----------



## Hope39

I take 400mg x twice a day progesterone pessaries and they've not caused me any cramping. X


----------



## Mississippi03

bexbaby said:


> So I'm off for a 6 week scan tomorrow, I've been having quite bad cramps in my lower stomach since Friday. I'm so nervous that they're gunna tell me the worst :( I asked the midwife if it could have been caused by the cyclogest pessaries I've been using, they've said it could be a probable cause but want to check me over just in case. Had anyone else had pains with progesterone meds?
> 
> Thanks x

They can cause cramps but on top of that cramping in normal at this stage.. Your uterus and muscles are stretching to accomodate that little babe


----------



## flosie

Not sure I will be with you ladies much longer started spotting this afternoon at 5+6 :(


----------



## Hope39

Flosie don't panic quite yet, I had spotting from 5+5 and with my history I thought it was all over too. A scan 5 days later revealed a baby with hb x


----------



## Chrissi1981

flosie said:


> Not sure I will be with you ladies much longer started spotting this afternoon at 5+6 :(

Oh honey ... Are you cramping ?? I hope it isn't what you think it is ... 

Can you get in for a scan tomorrow xx


----------



## flosie

Chrissi1981 said:


> flosie said:
> 
> 
> Not sure I will be with you ladies much longer started spotting this afternoon at 5+6 :(
> 
> Oh honey ... Are you cramping ?? I hope it isn't what you think it is ...
> 
> Can you get in for a scan tomorrow xxClick to expand...

Been having mild period type cramps in and off for a few days but thought it was normal. The doctor I spoke to today said they won't scan me because I'm under 6 weeks! (Only by a day) I think I will contact the midwife tomorrow myself because I'm sure with one of my losses I was scanned before 6 weeks


----------



## Serenjay

Hi girls.. hope the ones that are cramping and spotting are ok.. try not to read Mr Google... lots of us have had cramps... I had some until almost 5 weeks quite badly then just now and again.. xx

I have just got back from my private scan.. (after 7 back 2back losses this is my rainbow I hope) baby is measuring right on the day.. HB was lovely fast and strong... got some pics :) xx
 



Attached Files:







SCAN1.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7









SCAN2.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mississippi03

Awesome news serenjay


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks hun... it still feels surreal xx


----------



## bexbaby

Mississippi03 said:


> bexbaby said:
> 
> 
> So I'm off for a 6 week scan tomorrow, I've been having quite bad cramps in my lower stomach since Friday. I'm so nervous that they're gunna tell me the worst :( I asked the midwife if it could have been caused by the cyclogest pessaries I've been using, they've said it could be a probable cause but want to check me over just in case. Had anyone else had pains with progesterone meds?
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> They can cause cramps but on top of that cramping in normal at this stage.. Your uterus and muscles are stretching to accomodate that little babeClick to expand...


That is what I'm thinking maybe just my body adjusting but I can't help but think of the worst :( I hope everything is okay. I'll keep you all updated. Thanks. X


----------



## MrsBaker1323

Serenjay said:


> Hi girls.. hope the ones that are cramping and spotting are ok.. try not to read Mr Google... lots of us have had cramps... I had some until almost 5 weeks quite badly then just now and again.. xx
> 
> I have just got back from my private scan.. (after 7 back 2back losses this is my rainbow I hope) baby is measuring right on the day.. HB was lovely fast and strong... got some pics :) xx

Thats amazing!! Ive never gotten to see any of my babys hb since they have never made it that far. I cant wait to see mine!!


----------



## MrsBaker1323

bexbaby said:


> Mississippi03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexbaby said:
> 
> 
> So I'm off for a 6 week scan tomorrow, I've been having quite bad cramps in my lower stomach since Friday. I'm so nervous that they're gunna tell me the worst :( I asked the midwife if it could have been caused by the cyclogest pessaries I've been using, they've said it could be a probable cause but want to check me over just in case. Had anyone else had pains with progesterone meds?
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> They can cause cramps but on top of that cramping in normal at this stage.. Your uterus and muscles are stretching to accomodate that little babeClick to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what I'm thinking maybe just my body adjusting but I can't help but think of the worst :( I hope everything is okay. I'll keep you all updated. Thanks. XClick to expand...

I have been going through the same thing. Everything i feel im thinking something bad is gonna happen. I keep going to the restroom to see if im gonna start spotting because thats usually how mine end. My fiance is really being supportive though.


----------



## bexbaby

MrsBaker1323 said:


> bexbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mississippi03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexbaby said:
> 
> 
> So I'm off for a 6 week scan tomorrow, I've been having quite bad cramps in my lower stomach since Friday. I'm so nervous that they're gunna tell me the worst :( I asked the midwife if it could have been caused by the cyclogest pessaries I've been using, they've said it could be a probable cause but want to check me over just in case. Had anyone else had pains with progesterone meds?
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> They can cause cramps but on top of that cramping in normal at this stage.. Your uterus and muscles are stretching to accomodate that little babeClick to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what I'm thinking maybe just my body adjusting but I can't help but think of the worst :( I hope everything is okay. I'll keep you all updated. Thanks. XClick to expand...
> 
> I have been going through the same thing. Everything i feel im thinking something bad is gonna happen. I keep going to the restroom to see if im gonna start spotting because thats usually how mine end. My fiance is really being supportive though.Click to expand...


Same here my partner is amazing, he really helps me relax and just think of the positive rather that constantly have my worrying head on.

I had my scan today and everything was okay, I'm 5+ weeks and I seen the little poppy seeds heart beat, which really gave me peace of mind. I feel so much happier now I know everything is okay at the minute. I'm going back at 8 weeks for another scan to check everything's is on track. As for the pains and cramps they said its normal and it's good I'm having some pain because it shows baby is growing. She was explaining something to me about my right ovary having a cyst on it but it's nothing to worry about but I didn't really listen because I was just to happy to look at the screen and see the little bean on it (my partner always takes notes and will probably inform me of what the nurse was saying about my ovary haha)

All in all I'm happy at the minute everything seems okay. So there is hope out there and I hope everything goes swimmingly for all you other ladies we all need a little more happiness in our lives xxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

bexbaby said:


> MrsBaker1323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mississippi03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexbaby said:
> 
> 
> So I'm off for a 6 week scan tomorrow, I've been having quite bad cramps in my lower stomach since Friday. I'm so nervous that they're gunna tell me the worst :( I asked the midwife if it could have been caused by the cyclogest pessaries I've been using, they've said it could be a probable cause but want to check me over just in case. Had anyone else had pains with progesterone meds?
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> They can cause cramps but on top of that cramping in normal at this stage.. Your uterus and muscles are stretching to accomodate that little babeClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I'm thinking maybe just my body adjusting but I can't help but think of the worst :( I hope everything is okay. I'll keep you all updated. Thanks. XClick to expand...
> 
> I have been going through the same thing. Everything i feel im thinking something bad is gonna happen. I keep going to the restroom to see if im gonna start spotting because thats usually how mine end. My fiance is really being supportive though.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here my partner is amazing, he really helps me relax and just think of the positive rather that constantly have my worrying head on.
> 
> I had my scan today and everything was okay, I'm 5+ weeks and I seen the little poppy seeds heart beat, which really gave me peace of mind. I feel so much happier now I know everything is okay at the minute. I'm going back at 8 weeks for another scan to check everything's is on track. As for the pains and cramps they said its normal and it's good I'm having some pain because it shows baby is growing. She was explaining something to me about my right ovary having a cyst on it but it's nothing to worry about but I didn't really listen because I was just to happy to look at the screen and see the little bean on it (my partner always takes notes and will probably inform me of what the nurse was saying about my ovary haha)
> 
> All in all I'm happy at the minute everything seems okay. So there is hope out there and I hope everything goes swimmingly for all you other ladies we all need a little more happiness in our lives xxxClick to expand...




This is exciting !! Cramps are definitely normal I had them too and noting with my blighted ovum but with the twins there was a lot and there's some with this pregnancy but not as much :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hopefully this week is a week of good news. I went into hospital this morning because of my anxiety levels were up and there's a healthy bean in there bang on schedule 7 weeks 4 days!! I could not believe it. The consultant was showing no signs of good or bad news and I was just lying thinking poop poop please God please God. I'm so happy and relieved for us ladies !! It's such a relief !! And the suns shining today is a beautiful day !!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay Serenjay, Bex, and Chrissi! :happydance:

Hopefully tomorrow morning I will join you in the good news department!


----------



## Chrissi1981

thank you lovely lady GP. I wasn't going in until Friday but I couldn't stand the wait any longer so decided to go in this morning. I just walked on in which was great. Given my history they were more than happy to scan me !

I am sure your scan will be fine. Look at how ill you are i mean that must be a good good sign ! 

xx

Ps my due date is October 3rd. Hoping it will remain the same fingers crossed. Right I am off to watch a happy movie as it's the holidays. I am also knackered after this morning.


----------



## flosie

After a few phone calls they have agreed to do a scan tomorrow. The spotting seems to come and go so I'm keeping my fingers crossed but not getting my hopes up


----------



## Serenjay

MrsBaker1323 said:


> Thats amazing!! Ive never gotten to see any of my babys hb since they have never made it that far. I cant wait to see mine!!

Thanks hun.. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that you will get your rainbow and see it soon on the screen like I did x



bexbaby said:


> I had my scan today and everything was okay, I'm 5+ weeks and I seen the little poppy seeds heart beat, which really gave me peace of mind. I feel so much happier now I know everything is okay at the minute. I'm going back at 8 weeks for another scan to check everything's is on track. As for the pains and cramps they said its normal and it's good I'm having some pain because it shows baby is growing. She was explaining something to me about my right ovary having a cyst on it but it's nothing to worry about but I didn't really listen because I was just to happy to look at the screen and see the little bean on it (my partner always takes notes and will probably inform me of what the nurse was saying about my ovary haha)
> 
> All in all I'm happy at the minute everything seems okay. So there is hope out there and I hope everything goes swimmingly for all you other ladies we all need a little more happiness in our lives xxx

How great is that! lovely to see them :D the cyst is where the egg popped out and the estrogen keeps it fueled for a bit sometimes causing pain that some people think is a bad thing.. my daughter had that problem...she was in pain and scared so we went for a scan and they said it was a cyst where the egg popped out and it would reabsorb and not to worry about it.. it went after a couple of days as her pain had gone and she had another scan and they couldnt find it.



Chrissi1981 said:


> Hopefully this week is a week of good news. I went into hospital this morning because of my anxiety levels were up and there's a healthy bean in there bang on schedule 7 weeks 4 days!! I could not believe it. The consultant was showing no signs of good or bad news and I was just lying thinking poop poop please God please God. I'm so happy and relieved for us ladies !! It's such a relief !! And the suns shining today is a beautiful day !!!

This is a good week for us all.. so great you have seen baby too... October is a healthy month x



GingerPanda said:


> Yay Serenjay, Bex, and Chrissi! :happydance:
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow morning I will join you in the good news department!

Thanks hun.. I can feel it in my bones.. you feel so rough my midwife said is a healthy sign xx :D



flosie said:


> After a few phone calls they have agreed to do a scan tomorrow. The spotting seems to come and go so I'm keeping my fingers crossed but not getting my hopes up

Hope all goes well tomorrow x


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks Serenjay and Chrissi. I pretty much need all the reassurance I can get right now!

Good luck tomorrow, Flosie! I hope we both get good news! What time is your scan?

Chrissi, I added you to October 3rd, due date buddy! ;)


----------



## Serenjay

My skin has gone so dry... my make up does not sit on my face properly anymore.. and my hair looks greasy as soon as I wash and dry it... meh! lol.. but I will take it in my stride.. even if I look like a minger whilst pregnant!


----------



## GingerPanda

Maybe it's another girl, and she's stealing your beauty? :haha:

Found a Sonoline B 3MHz doppler with free shipping for $55. I'M SO TEMPTED! Going to beg hubs pretty please. lol


----------



## Serenjay

Yeah maybe a girl... I was beautiful once then my daughters turned me into a right ugly cow.. now I wont even be able to attract OH for nookie ever again.. hahaha!


----------



## GingerPanda

:rofl:

I'm sure you're still beautiful!


----------



## Serenjay

I will ask OH later... he is honest haha :rofl:


----------



## GingerPanda

LOL

I was in the bath this morning because I was nauseous. Hubs is working from home because we're snowed in. And he goes, "Take as long as you need! Don't worry about the house! I know you haven't been interested in your appearance since you got pregnant, but take time to pamper yourself today. You know, wash your hair, soak in some bath salts... wash your hair..." I'm like, is my hair bothering you? He goes, "No, no! No! I... I realize I sound like I'm just telling you to wash yourself, but I... you know... pamper yourself...! ... I am just going to stop before I get in trouble."

:rofl:


----------



## Stacey_89

Hi ladies hope everyone is well :) not been able to get online much.
Have my first scan in the morning too :) super nervous but also little bit excited.
Haha i know what you mean with the appearance!! I have no energy for makeup and hair straighteners. Iv been having hair tyed up,hoody and lazy pants on :haha: look awful but feel much more comfortable


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Gp I really really think tomorrow is going to be a great day for you :hugs: 

Flosie I'm so glad they're getting you in for a scan tomorrow, fxed everything is fine. 

Both of you jump on and let us know, I'm very excited about all the lovely scans we've got going on at the minute. 

I was having a bit of a wobble earlier. I keep flitting between feeling positive and hopeless. I just feel too good iykwim. The first sign I had that I might be pregnant was a rash on my boobs (maybe eczema) that I got the other two times. I noticed today that it's clearing up and it made me think I must not be pregnant anymore.

I had one cheapie test left so I did it tonight and the test line came up before the control line and is super super dark. So now I'm back to feeling hopeful. 

And NOW my tummy feels a little bit questionable :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Errrm 

That's what I look like all the time!!! I never ever wear make up and my hair is always thrown up on top of my head with my fingers. I'm a very friendly girl but I am NOT cute :haha:


----------



## Serenjay

:rofl: GP hahahahahahaha


----------



## Serenjay

Girls have you noticed something? we probably glammed up a bit to seduce our fella's.. we get these babies and its like..

Goodbye..shutters down..go home..time out... hahaha! Thinking about it it must be a strange feeling for the men.. I know my OH has mentioned to me that it is at these times men feel pushed away... I said im not pushing you away.. I shot back with rockets in my shoes!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hubs was complaining he doesn't get laid anymore, so he definitely still seems to want it. :haha:

He finally got laid for the first time since I started feeling sick last night. And of course the lazy bugger made me be on top!


----------



## Serenjay

:rofl: Well at least you were able to control the sea sickness.. hahaha!

it's been over a month since I have had nookie...


----------



## Newbie32

hahahaha GP you crack me up! 

Good luck to the ladies that have your scans during your mornings (today/tomorrow etc, the time zones always still confuse me!)

7 weeks today and one more sleep until mine and i'm getting nervous too!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Yea it muddles me too 

Gp how many hours from now is your scan? I'll work out what time it'll be for us so we can stalk.


----------



## Serenjay

Yeah I need to check in on scans.. but its just gone 8pm here.. and not sure what time it is with people...


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Where are you flosie? Lol I'm not even sure which country your in. 

Seren are you in Wales? Or am I getting you muddled with the abadas again? :dohh:


----------



## Serenjay

Yes I am by Cardiff.. :D 

Where are you?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Manchester


----------



## Chrissi1981

I'm in the UK too in London GP is on the East coast of the states so 5 hours behind us or so I believe or Canada? 

I got all dressed up last Friday for Valentines and it was lovely we had such a lovely evening. Dinner was yummy too. Will treat him soon I know I need to I do try to stay in tip top ... I'm a bit of a pamper queen I love my bubble baths and organic potions.

Disaster tonight my gluten free pancakes were a fail a big fail ... I threw a tantrum like a two year old. So disappointed. Now I'm craving toasted cheese sandwiches. Must buy sandwich maker tomorrow lol. My treat to myself !!

Yes good luck tomorrow ladies. I hope that we all get positive scans this week...

Xxx


----------



## flosie

Good luck to the other ladies who are having scans. 

I'm in the UK in Cornwall


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ooh I love Cornwall


----------



## Serenjay

My son looking at possibly going to Manchester University. ..its too far away :( but it's good for medicine as that's what he will be studying. Im hoping he can get into Cardiff which is his first choice which is also an excellent university for medicine, my eldest daughter currently lives in Birmingham but moving back to wales end of the summer.. :)

I wish I could of had a nice valentines meal.. I just cant seem to enjoy food.. its a chore.. my straightners broke and it was prefect timing so OH bought me nice new ones.. im so fed up with myself that I have not even tried them.. just slapped the hair up as it constantly feels greasy..

I made a spag bol this evening and boys had pancakes.. as I was heating the pan for pancakes I was heaving over the sink.. but as they cant make pancakes I had to suffer it.. I didnt even eat my bolognaise.. but I did manage a spoonful of Nutella :D


----------



## Lil_Pixie

The medical students have hoodies that say manchester medics. Every time I see one I want to congratulate them :haha: medical students must be like geniuses!


----------



## Serenjay

Awesome!! I would love to see him wearing one of those.. not sure they wear them in Cardiff :)

yeah he is an A* student.. proper swat.. obviously he zapped all my brain cells when I was having him haha

Do you think Omega 3 has a lot to do with babies brain development ?? with the girls my morning sickness was really bad.. they are intelligent but just avg.. but my son..when I was pregnant with him I was not as sick and I took omega 3 and forced myself to eat fish daily (im a vegetarian so this is a big thing) I have been taking Omega 3 with this one.. but I can just about eat a potato let alone fish at the moment!! :rofl:


----------



## Serenjay

I love cornwall and Devon.. we spent most of last summer down there last year.. I want to stay in St Ives this summer for a few days, we popped by for the day last year but its so beautiful..it felt like we were abroad..so hot and beautiful.. we are lucky here in UK.. I also love Tenby


----------



## Hope39

Chrissi - I make gorgeous gluten free pancakes, I use rice flour and corn flour. They are delicious :)

I'm based in Notts/derby 

Xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hope39 said:


> Chrissi - I make gorgeous gluten free pancakes, I use rice flour and corn flour. They are delicious :)
> 
> I'm based in Notts/derby
> 
> Xx

Please send me the recipe !!


----------



## Mississippi03

Chrissi1981 said:


> Hopefully this week is a week of good news. I went into hospital this morning because of my anxiety levels were up and there's a healthy bean in there bang on schedule 7 weeks 4 days!! I could not believe it. The consultant was showing no signs of good or bad news and I was just lying thinking poop poop please God please God. I'm so happy and relieved for us ladies !! It's such a relief !! And the suns shining today is a beautiful day !!!

Wooo hoo.. Happy to hear everything is great!! 



Lil_Pixie said:


> Errrm
> 
> That's what I look like all the time!!! I never ever wear make up and my hair is always thrown up on top of my head with my fingers. I'm a very friendly girl but I am NOT cute :haha:

You likely are.. Were hard on ourselves. I difnt put on makeup all weekend lol



Serenjay said:


> Girls have you noticed something? we probably glammed up a bit to seduce our fella's.. we get these babies and its like..
> 
> Goodbye..shutters down..go home..time out... hahaha! Thinking about it it must be a strange feeling for the men.. I know my OH has mentioned to me that it is at these times men feel pushed away... I said im not pushing you away.. I shot back with rockets in my shoes!!

THIS is me !! Lol poor hubs



Serenjay said:


> Awesome!! I would love to see him wearing one of those.. not sure they wear them in Cardiff :)
> 
> yeah he is an A* student.. proper swat.. obviously he zapped all my brain cells when I was having him haha
> 
> Do you think Omega 3 has a lot to do with babies brain development ?? with the girls my morning sickness was really bad.. they are intelligent but just avg.. but my son..when I was pregnant with him I was not as sick and I took omega 3 and forced myself to eat fish daily (im a vegetarian so this is a big thing) I have been taking Omega 3 with this one.. but I can just about eat a potato let alone fish at the moment!! :rofl:

The dha in omega does support brain development.. Ive been taking it along with my prenatals


----------



## Hope39

90g rice flour 
35g cornflour
2 medium eggs
Approx 200ml semi skimmed

Mix flour and eggs, add 3/4 of milk and whisk well. Consistency should be similar to that of double cream, add more milk if necessary . I think ours isn't ever as thick as double cream, lol

They are so much nicer than normal pancakes too, don't have that doughy taste 

Are you coeliac? X


----------



## Mississippi03

Sooo I have an odd. Form of IBS that causes constipation. Im pretty good at keeping it under wraps but theres been a few times where ive actually had to go to hospital for an enema and morphine the pain has been that bad..

Given that im not eating the greatest, im eating what i can handle.. Plus pregnancy.. Im just constipated. 

Have any of you gotten this yet? How are you dealing with it? Need advice.. I dont want it to get bad enough that i need the hospital...


----------



## sburgess921

Hi ladies!! I would like to join also. My edd is 10/28/15. Very nervous after 3 miscarriages in a row. I have a 12 and 9 year old daughters. One miscarriage between the two of them.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hope39 said:


> 90g rice flour
> 35g cornflour
> 2 medium eggs
> Approx 200ml semi skimmed
> 
> Mix flour and eggs, add 3/4 of milk and whisk well. Consistency should be similar to that of double cream, add more milk if necessary . I think ours isn't ever as thick as double cream, lol
> 
> They are so much nicer than normal pancakes too, don't have that doughy taste
> 
> Are you coeliac? X

No just cannot tolerate wheat. Thanks for the recipe !!!

Welcome surburgess I wish you all the best with this pregnancy. 

I had such a bad bad sleep last night. Ate far too late and had indigestion then cramping then hunger and feeling sick. Up so early having tea and biscuits. But feel better now woop woop !! Pfft always get sick during the holidays but honestly don't care as long as little bean remains healthy and grows strong.

Anyone giving up anything for Lent ?? 

Xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Not me. I'm a really really bad catholic lol. 

I've been puking this morning. Feels like a win :rofl:


----------



## Nanaki

Hi ladies!! 

Hope you all well?? 

I am not 100% well yet but maybe 80/90% of constantly feeling sick and feeling ill after eat something and it won't help! :cry: I just hope after 12 weeks it will go away! :-( 

Xxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Nanaki said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Hope you all well??
> 
> I am not 100% well yet but maybe 80/90% of constantly feeling sick and feeling ill after eat something and it won't help! :cry: I just hope after 12 weeks it will go away! :-(
> 
> Xxx

Hun I'm from Staffordshire too where abouts are you? I'm originally from Lichfield !


----------



## Nanaki

Chrissi1981 said:


> Nanaki said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Hope you all well??
> 
> I am not 100% well yet but maybe 80/90% of constantly feeling sick and feeling ill after eat something and it won't help! :cry: I just hope after 12 weeks it will go away! :-(
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Hun I'm from Staffordshire too where abouts are you? I'm originally from Lichfield !Click to expand...

Hi!! Not far from you! I am in Burton.  x


----------



## Stacey_89

How's everyone else's scan home today? 
Here's mine :) I'm 6 weeks 5 days, good strong heartbeat,iv got a little bit of blood sitting in there so may have some spotting.
But overall everything is perfect :) 
I thought I ovulated CD20 but must of been CD22!! Yikes. Good job I didn't go by LMP then lol

https://i61.tinypic.com/xqawed.jpg


----------



## Chrissi1981

Stacey_89 said:


> How's everyone else's scan home today?
> Here's mine :) I'm 6 weeks 5 days, good strong heartbeat,iv got a little bit of blood sitting in there so may have some spotting.
> But overall everything is perfect :)
> I thought I ovulated CD20 but must of been CD22!! Yikes. Good job I didn't go by LMP then lol
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/xqawed.jpg

Yay! This is such a good week isn't it. I hope that GP comes back with good news too. Praying for you honey xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

I thought I'd put up a pic of my scan yesterday too. It's a bit fuzzy but I think I can make out the face. Funny looks like an upside smile !! Wish they would have the big screens up at EPAU would loved to have seen more. But ah well...

Enjoy the sunshine English ladies !!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hope39

Nanaki said:


> Chrissi1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanaki said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Hope you all well??
> 
> I am not 100% well yet but maybe 80/90% of constantly feeling sick and feeling ill after eat something and it won't help! :cry: I just hope after 12 weeks it will go away! :-(
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Hun I'm from Staffordshire too where abouts are you? I'm originally from Lichfield !Click to expand...
> 
> Hi!! Not far from you! I am in Burton.  xClick to expand...

I'm always in burton/swad - where all my friends live and I work burton/swad too

X


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats to everyone with good scans today!

Don't have time to skim through everything right now.


Just wanted to say that this morning we saw one healthy baby with a heartbeat measuring 7w1d. A few days behind, but that's nothing to worry about at this stage. :cloud9:


----------



## Stacey_89

GingerPanda said:


> Congrats to everyone with good scans today!
> 
> Don't have time to skim through everything right now.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say that this morning we saw one healthy baby with a heartbeat measuring 7w1d. A few days behind, but that's nothing to worry about at this stage. :cloud9:

Yay for good scans :happydance::happydance:
I was worried about being back two days aswell as that ment I got a BFP at 7dpo!!! Surely that's way too early, but then have to remember dates always change lol. With my daughter I went back two days then forward one day. Early measurements are never 100% accurate.


----------



## Chrissi1981

GingerPanda said:


> Congrats to everyone with good scans today!
> 
> Don't have time to skim through everything right now.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say that this morning we saw one healthy baby with a heartbeat measuring 7w1d. A few days behind, but that's nothing to worry about at this stage. :cloud9:

Yayayay:happydance: 

This is awesome. I think it's very common and that's nothing. Last time I was 2 weeks out now that's worrying. Did you get a pic ? 

Xx


----------



## Nanaki

Hope39 said:


> Nanaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissi1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanaki said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Hope you all well??
> 
> I am not 100% well yet but maybe 80/90% of constantly feeling sick and feeling ill after eat something and it won't help! :cry: I just hope after 12 weeks it will go away! :-(
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Hun I'm from Staffordshire too where abouts are you? I'm originally from Lichfield ![/QUOTE
> Hi!! Not far from you! I am in Burton.  xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm always in burton/swad - where all my friends live and I work burton/swad too
> 
> XClick to expand...
> 
> :-D it's nice to know someone live in Burton/swad cuz not many people on here from burton lol!
> 
> Can't wait to see my midwife next week, so far for this pregnancy has been awful! :-(Click to expand...


----------



## Serenjay

Mississippi I suffer the same and same having to go into hospital to unblock me.. I have been eating weetabix every morning and eating sultanas, lots of fruit and wholemeal toast. It the only way to get me going.. I went 8 days last week no toilet activity I was about to goto the hospital for help when I managed to get things moving.. my stomach is back to a normal size again now.

I love all the scans and news about scans ladies!!!! xx

I have a day off work tomorrow.. I am so happy as 3 times I had to run off to the loo's as I was dry heaving.. then I was so hungry... then I ate and felt full to the rim of my stomach and wanted to vomit again.. I suffered all day thinking my cyclizine were at home and they were in my handbag all along!!

I have such severe itching on my feet and lower legs girls.. the E45 itch relief is not helping me much today.. argh... anyone else itching?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Gp that's amazing :dance: I've been checking in all day waiting for your update :haha: 

I have a rash on my boobs which isn't much fun. When I was having Xander I got the most awful rash all over my stomach - that made me cry. I never did find away to make it better thoug so I'm no use


----------



## flosie

Congratulations to all those with good scans today. Mine is inconclusive but they said is looked promisingly just too small to properly tell so I was sent for bloods and go back for more bloods in 2 days. My periods are erratic so my est due date is probably way out. I'm guessing calculators use a 28 day cycle and mine are a minimum of 35 days to 40 days


----------



## Chrissi1981

Lil_Pixie said:


> Gp that's amazing :dance: I've been checking in all day waiting for your update :haha:
> 
> I have a rash on my boobs which isn't much fun. When I was having Xander I got the most awful rash all over my stomach - that made me cry. I never did find away to make it better thoug so I'm no use

Why don't you try magnesium and oat baths ? Xx


----------



## Mississippi03

Serenjay said:


> Mississippi I suffer the same and same having to go into hospital to unblock me.. I have been eating weetabix every morning and eating sultanas, lots of fruit and wholemeal toast. It the only way to get me going.. I went 8 days last week no toilet activity I was about to goto the hospital for help when I managed to get things moving.. my stomach is back to a normal size again now

Lol im not sure what those things are! I was taking ground flax in my yogourt but im off yogourt so i dont know what else to eat it in. I think i should get some more metamucil. Im soooo bloated and im sure this is why. I have been going but very very very minimal.. Nothing worthwhile. Even tried a stool softener last night, that didnt work either!


----------



## Serenjay

Weetabix is a whole grain wheat breakfast cereal

They also say Activia yogurt but I dont like yoghurt.


----------



## Mississippi03

Ya i was doing activia with the ground flax but cant handle the yogourt now.. I just tried putting the flax in pudding lol bit weird but i ate it.. Hopefully after a day or two it will help


----------



## GingerPanda

sburgess921, welcome! I've added you in! I hope this one is sticky for you!



Chrissi, I did get a pic.

She said it was really hard to get an accurate measure of the heartbeat and baby. Apparently baby is tucked away in a little corner somewhere that made it hard. I recorded the audio of the heartbeat, though, and I think it's about 130bpm.
 



Attached Files:







7w4d (meas 7w1d).jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Serenjay

Beautiful pix GP xx

I feel so ill and yet I got to have a dentists hand in my mouth in an hour... gags..


----------



## Chrissi1981

Serenjay said:


> Beautiful pix GP xx
> 
> I feel so ill and yet I got to have a dentists hand in my mouth in an hour... gags..

Haha that's no fun can't you postpone it ?? Xx


----------



## Serenjay

Im back.. I dry heaved through the procedure.. im having some treatment so couldnt cancel.. but I felt better coming out than i did going on strangely enough lol


----------



## Chrissi1981

I need to see the dentist and as I'm pregnant in the UK we get maternity exemptions. I assume you know about this ?? Glad you survived and didn't perfume the room in your vomit lol

Xx


----------



## Serenjay

Chrissi1981 said:


> I need to see the dentist and as I'm pregnant in the UK we get maternity exemptions. I assume you know about this ?? Glad you survived and didn't perfume the room in your vomit lol
> 
> Xx

HAHAHA :haha: at perfuming the room out with my vomit.. yeah I was lucky not to do that.. she know's im pregnant and is doing little treatments at a time so I can tolerate her hands in my mouth..

Yeah free dental treatment when pregnant.. I found out I was pregnant after the most expensive part of my treatment :wacko: but it's all covered..

I find my gums are a nightmare when pregnant..


----------



## Mississippi03

Ohhh serenjay.. the ground flax helps! Lol.. best part of my day when i woke up and could go to the bathroom a little bit hahah


----------



## Serenjay

I know how you feel!! I went this morning and again a few hours later after eating my weetabix for a week.. I have been blocked up for almost 4 weeks only passing a tiny amount.. now I feel lighter and scales show me 2lbs lighter LOL


----------



## Hope39

Hi everyone 

You can add to me the list of successful scans this week :)

All looks ok, I'm measuring 7w 1d, which is a about rightish , I should be 7w 4d based on lmp but I ovulate late so works out about right

Xx


----------



## Serenjay

Lovely News Hope :D do you have a piccie ?? xx


----------



## youngmamttc

I've got a scan tomorrow as had some spotting last night. Anxious. No blood since though. No pain either x


----------



## Serenjay

Hopefully all will be well at tomorrow's scan.. I see a lot of women on BnB have some bleeds and a healthy pregnancy.. the fact you have no pain is good :D


----------



## Hope39

I had spotting at the 6w mark and with my history I thought the worse. All was ok though so hang on in there x


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, youngmama!


FINALLY had a good poo this morning. I feel soooo much better! :haha:


----------



## Chrissi1981

GingerPanda said:


> Good luck, youngmama!
> 
> 
> FINALLY had a good poo this morning. I feel soooo much better! :haha:

Lol I've had stomach cramps for two days I was blaming the nurse at 1st for pushing my bowel around too much while trying to get a good view of my right ovary but I'm not sure it was that. I often poo very well, but recently not so much felt quite relieved this morning hahaha ...


----------



## youngmamttc

Thanks all. It was literally just one occasion when wiping. I was expecting the worst but have been glad to see no more since that once x


----------



## bexbaby

So what are everyone's cravings at the minute? Or is anyone having any at all? I'm trying my best to eat as healthy as possible but my morning sickness has come and it's come with vengeance :( I'm not getting much food in my tummy as I'm always feeling sick from morning, noon and night. But when I do feel like eating, I'm craving cheeseburgers!!! I don't even like cheeseburgers, but alls I want to do is go McDonald's and stuff my face with them! With my first pregnancy I didn't have a good craving alls I craved was...... Washing powder hahah, I just sat with the box of washing powder in my arms and just kept smelling it! 

Is anyone having any weird cravings? Xx


----------



## bexbaby

youngmamttc said:


> Thanks all. It was literally just one occasion when wiping. I was expecting the worst but have been glad to see no more since that once x


I had a little spotting this morning to and I had it on Monday as well, but I had a scan on Tuesday and the lady was happy with my ultrasound so maybe it's just normal, fingers crossed! I've also been having cramps to which the midwife said was normal too so I'm not getting myself overly worried at the minute, just stay positive xxx


----------



## Nanaki

Ugh!! Bang on 7 weeks my MS finally hit me this afternoon and I tried to eat small food but I ended up running to loo to throw up - twice. I fell asleep after hubby came home from work. Then when I woke up I had to run to toilet again! I am worried if I don't keep anything down and I might have to go to hospital as I never had this bad before. Hubby bought me water to try to sip and see how it goes. :-(


----------



## Chrissi1981

I don't have any cravings this week. Maybe chocolate ?! The weekend it was orange juice. But my stomach is acting up a bit again which is frustrating. 

Xx


----------



## Serenjay

Peach Activia yoghurt and Lemon Sherberts.


----------



## Newbie32

Beautiful scans girls! I had mine yesterday and all is looking great with my little bean/blob as well!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2698.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Serenjay

Beautiful!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Newbie32 said:


> Beautiful scans girls! I had mine yesterday and all is looking great with my little bean/blob as well!

Yay !!! This is such a great week for scans isn't it !!!


----------



## Hope39

Serenjay said:


> Lovely News Hope :D do you have a piccie ?? xx

I upload tomoz x


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> Good luck, youngmama!
> 
> 
> FINALLY had a good poo this morning. I feel soooo much better! :haha:

Super jealous.. Mine wasnt that great.. Ill hope for better tomorrow.. Because like chrissi said, its been causing me pain and i think tons of bloat! 



bexbaby said:


> So what are everyone's cravings at the minute? Or is anyone having any at all? I'm trying my best to eat as healthy as possible but my morning sickness has come and it's come with vengeance :( I'm not getting much food in my tummy as I'm always feeling sick from morning, noon and night. But when I do feel like eating, I'm craving cheeseburgers!!! I don't even like cheeseburgers, but alls I want to do is go McDonald's and stuff my face with them! With my first pregnancy I didn't have a good craving alls I craved was...... Washing powder hahah, I just sat with the box of washing powder in my arms and just kept smelling it!
> 
> Is anyone having any weird cravings? Xx

I dont have any now but between weeks 4-6 all i wanted was cheeseburgers and big macs.. My mil went and bought me a wendys gift card lol


----------



## sburgess921

Ok ladies I need some help. This is the first time I've ever had my hcg levels checked and I only spoke with the nurse not my Dr. My first level was 251 at 12 dpo and 859 at 14 dpo. The nurse kept asking if I was sure about the date of my last period. I'm definitely sure. Are my levels too high?


----------



## Mississippi03

sburgess921 said:


> Ok ladies I need some help. This is the first time I've ever had my hcg levels checked and I only spoke with the nurse not my Dr. My first level was 251 at 12 dpo and 859 at 14 dpo. The nurse kept asking if I was sure about the date of my last period. I'm definitely sure. Are my levels too high?

Mine were 236 at 14dpiui.. Lol and i implanted at 6dpiui.. 
I was going to say early implantation? But maybe they are high.. That could mean twinnies!!!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Yeah maybe twins !!


----------



## Nanaki

Morning everyone! 

I posted last night to say I have MS and throw up but turned out to be not that but either a bug or food poisoning because my eldest son threw up last night too! :-( my sickness has stopped at the moment and worried if the baby is ok? 

Don't know what to eat with something simple. :-/


----------



## Serenjay

hope your both feeling better soon

I spoke to my gp and he is giving me something a little stronger than cyclizine. I told him im off work as I have been vomiting.. he said try and keep fluids down and take new pills.. if that doesnt work I will have to go in... so I am hoping new pills work..they will be here lunchtime. x


----------



## flosie

Thought I would give you an update went for my second set of bloods today and instead of taking blood they decided to scan me. It looks promising in 48 hours the sac has grown and a yolk has appeared. They said all is looking good and I'm just a few days behind what I thought. Which I expected as I have a long cycle. So fingers crossed I will be sticking around


----------



## GingerPanda

Good to hear, Flosie!

Serenjay, I hope the new medicine works! They doubled my dose of Zofran.

Nanaki, feel better soon! Try eating bland things like rice and plain chicken.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Flosie that's great news! Have you got another scan booked or are they happy that things are progressing? 

Hope the new pills work serenjay :hugs: 

I've been feeling a bit green all day today. Thankfully I don't work Fridays. Unfortunately we're in the process of switching childcare so we had to go to Xander's settling in session at nursery. Obviously he insisted on walking. 45 min walk there, 20 min walk back. Wait 2 hrs. 20 min walk there, 45 min walk back plus a stop at the park. 

We're home now eating biscuits and watching a tinkerbell movie :cloud9:


----------



## flosie

They have booked a reassurance scan for two weeks time. EPU have been amazing


----------



## GingerPanda

My doctor's office has just informed me that they do NOT give 12 week scans.

:saywhat:


----------



## flosie

GingerPanda said:


> My doctor's office has just informed me that they do NOT give 12 week scans.
> 
> :saywhat:

That's ridiculous! Will they send you somewhere else?


----------



## GingerPanda

Nope. Seems like the only scan they do is the 20 week. She said the only reason I got an early scan was because of my previous miscarriages.

She said if they deem it medically necessary, they might do a 12 week scan. One of my sisters had a congenital heart defect. If my child is going to require open heart surgery, I'd like to know before 20 weeks, you know? I'll ask the doctor at my appointment next month.


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Girls... Dr gave me Metoclopramide so I have just taken that, I have slept all afternoon and work not happy they have to get me cover for today... wanted to know the ins and outs of me being ill.. they do not know I am pregnant.. I told them reduction of long term meds made me ill (which is also happening) and I have monday off annual leave as I have my 8 week scan at 9am..

Pixie All that time walking and time out in this cold weather? omg I couldnt even make it to end of my street.. I feel so rough... you never stop even on a day off!!

GP No 12 week scan? they use that as a Dating scan in Uk... that's crazy!!! can you book a private?

Flosie EPAU are good.. glad your getting the scan


----------



## GingerPanda

Serenjay, the only "private" scan places here in the US (at least around here) are fancy 3D/4D scan places. They're for entertainment, not medical purposes, and they don't see anyone earlier than 18-20 weeks.


----------



## Serenjay

That's a nightmare :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm a bit rough, I feel a bit sick and I've got heartburn but I'm absolutely sure I don't feel anything like you do :hugs: I need to take a card and gift round to our old childminder, I really wanted to do it when Carl was home so I could go on my own but he's working late. Might have to go tomorrow instead. I used the two hours in between to visit my nan so I feel like I ticked something off at least. And when I got there she wasn't too good so I'm glad X wasn't with me. 

Gp I hope they decide to do a 12 week scan :hugs: I always thought people in the us got lots of scans.


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies! Just wanted to very cautiously join. After 2 losses I'm so paranoid and afraid this isn't going to stick. I'm 5 weeks today and due I guess October 23rd. I did my beta's early this week and they turned out nicely (that's all I know lol) Very stressful because last pregnancy the second beta was when I realized things weren't progressing smoothly. Anyways! 7 week scan booked on March 10th. 

Feeling so so tired. Boobs pretty sore and waves of nausea intermittently. So far loving having symptoms:)


----------



## Serenjay

Congratulations Lynn H&H 9 months to you.. first trimester is a nightmare.. hopefully we will all cruise through it... (wish I didnt have the sickness mind)


----------



## flosie

Anyone else's trousers feeling tight already? I seem to have bloated right out and can't understand why. I know baby is too small and I didn't show until about 5 months with my daughter so this seems weird.

I really hope they scan you at 12 weeks I would worry too much if I had to wait longer


----------



## Serenjay

Yeah im totally bloated too its the hormones... I look 5 months pregnant some days.


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> My doctor's office has just informed me that they do NOT give 12 week scans.
> 
> :saywhat:

They dont often do them here. I got a 6 week only because I was with an RE and they want to make sure things are good before discharging me... But now i wont get another until 18-20 weeks when they do anatomy scan. 



flosie said:


> Anyone else's trousers feeling tight already? I seem to have bloated right out and can't understand why. I know baby is too small and I didn't show until about 5 months with my daughter so this seems weird.
> 
> I really hope they scan you at 12 weeks I would worry too much if I had to wait longer

Ive been bloated for weeks. All of my pants are tight and this is only my first. I have a bloat belly. I think its in part due to constipation but friggg


----------



## sburgess921

Congratulations! I also go on the 10th for my scan. Feels like it's months away!


----------



## Serenjay

My next scan is Monday at EPAU I will be 8+2


----------



## Chrissi1981

Serenjay said:


> My next scan is Monday at EPAU I will be 8+2

How come you are getting so many ? I had only one and was discharged to antenal clinic for my 12 weeks scan ... Love one more myself but then it's only a 4 week wait till 12 I can cope with that.

Xx


----------



## Serenjay

Chrissi1981 said:


> Serenjay said:
> 
> 
> My next scan is Monday at EPAU I will be 8+2
> 
> How come you are getting so many ? I had only one and was discharged to antenal clinic for my 12 weeks scan ... Love one more myself but then it's only a 4 week wait till 12 I can cope with that.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

I had my 1st one at 6+2 and then im getting the follow up 8+2 because I have had 7 losses back to back.. the one last monday 7+2 was a private one I paid for.


----------



## Mississippi03

They dont offer them so often as they arent particularly great for the babe. Only high risk should be having them more often and even then some mommas opt out


----------



## Serenjay

Im taking 75mg aspirin this time so thinking this has made all the difference this time..


----------



## GingerPanda

My jeans haven't fit since right after I got my BFP. Been in maternity jeans since then. SOOO bloated 24/7. My stomach is perfectly round, and it's even hard. I think it's a combination of constipation and hormones. With the first two pregnancies I lost, I had problems bloating up like a balloon too, but it was only when I ate. Now it's all the time and never goes away.


----------



## Alien73

Hi Ladies, GP, please remove me from the front page, I was due October 1st. 

Unfortunately, the scan at 8w1d showed that there was no longer a heartbeat and that the baby was only measuring 7w2d. Scan before that at 6w5d showed nice heartbeat and baby measuring on track. It's not my first missed miscarriage after seeing the heartbeat, but the first on RPL treatment (Intralipids, Steroids, Clexane and so on). Not sure where to go from here.

Wishing you all the best and hope you don't mind me stalking this threaded see how you and your October rainbows are doing

Kim


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so sorry to hear about this, hon. :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Hope39

Serenjay said:


> Chrissi1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serenjay said:
> 
> 
> My next scan is Monday at EPAU I will be 8+2
> 
> How come you are getting so many ? I had only one and was discharged to antenal clinic for my 12 weeks scan ... Love one more myself but then it's only a 4 week wait till 12 I can cope with that.
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> I had my 1st one at 6+2 and then im getting the follow up 8+2 because I have had 7 losses back to back.. the one last monday 7+2 was a private one I paid for.Click to expand...

Did they find a reason for all of your losses? Xx


----------



## Hope39

Alien73 said:


> Hi Ladies, GP, please remove me from the front page, I was due October 1st.
> 
> Unfortunately, the scan at 8w1d showed that there was no longer a heartbeat and that the baby was only measuring 7w2d. Scan before that at 6w5d showed nice heartbeat and baby measuring on track. It's not my first missed miscarriage after seeing the heartbeat, but the first on RPL treatment (Intralipids, Steroids, Clexane and so on). Not sure where to go from here.
> 
> Wishing you all the best and hope you don't mind me stalking this threaded see how you and your October rainbows are doing
> 
> Kim

I'm sorry hun. 

Can you get it tested for chromosomes because the treatment may have worked its just the egg wasn't viable hun

I take all of the same meds as you and made it to 27w with isaac then had an abruption 

I have now added hydroxycloroquine into the mix of meds xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

:cry: oh gosh how horrid. Honey I wish you the best of luck in the future and pray that you get your beautiful tainbow sooner rather than later xxxx


----------



## Alien73

Thanks for your kind words girls, it starts to become more real, I was in a total haze all day.....

Hope, I am not sure about the testing...if it comes back chromosomically normal and nothing was wrong with the baby, I am not sure I will bring up the courage to try again as the medication doesn't seem to help, so I think part of me doesn't want to know....


----------



## claudinator

May I join I'm due October 30th beyond excitited. I had an MC at 7weeks in July &#128549; so I am thrilled to bits to be here again.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome and congrats, claudinator!


----------



## Serenjay

Hope, my consultant just said wrong egg wrong time as they could find nothing wrong and that I would possibly do well if I tried Aspirin... so that's what we done and so far so good..


Kim as I said in the other page I am so gutted for you.. my stomach flipped and my heart broke for you.. im ever so sorry xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope39

Wrong egg wrong time for 7 losses?? 

I'm glad the aspirin seems to be doing the trick for you x


----------



## Serenjay

Im old.. so she was just probably telling me it was my age 

I feel Aspirin has been my wonder drug... too scared to stop it I take it 24 hours apart on the dot.. even when I am dry heaving..x


----------



## Mississippi03

Serenjay said:


> Im old.. so she was just probably telling me it was my age
> 
> I feel Aspirin has been my wonder drug... too scared to stop it I take it 24 hours apart on the dot.. even when I am dry heaving..x

Im pretty sure you can take it the whole pregnancy through


----------



## Serenjay

Mississippi03 said:


> Serenjay said:
> 
> 
> Im old.. so she was just probably telling me it was my age
> 
> I feel Aspirin has been my wonder drug... too scared to stop it I take it 24 hours apart on the dot.. even when I am dry heaving..x
> 
> Im pretty sure you can take it the whole pregnancy throughClick to expand...

Yeah I have read they stop it around last 4 weeks of pregnancy as to not bleed out during labour.. I am going to ask her when I see her Thursday.. she is not aware of my pregnancy yet.. 

She said when you get bfp take aspirin and book into EPAU asap... tell them I told you to make the appointment.. so I did.. I just happen to be seeing her regarding a cyst I have had on my cervix that wont reabsorb since last summer.. she will have a surprise I hope :)


----------



## floridamomma

Finally decided to jump in. I'm due October 23 after an iui. Not really needed but they wanted to time my cycle. I have 3 lo 8,6,5 and have since had 5 possibly 6 first tri losses.


----------



## Mississippi03

Has anyone else put on weight? Ive put on 2 pounds this past month :sad2:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Welcome hun !! Hope this is your sticky.

As for weight I've actually lost 4lbs since Christmas. I always forget to weigh myself first thing in the morning oops. Will try to remember tomorrow !!

Xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I was down half a lb up until last Monday but I've been eating more since then just to try and keep the nausea at bay. 

2 eve come to blackpool today to go to the sandcastle. I'm not even going in the water. There's no point if I don't even get to go on any slides I'm just gonna have a hot choccy and watch the boys :haha: 

I'm 7 weeks :dance: now I'm proper pregnant too! 1 week and 6 days till my scan


----------



## Nanaki

Alien73 said:


> Hi Ladies, GP, please remove me from the front page, I was due October 1st.
> 
> Unfortunately, the scan at 8w1d showed that there was no longer a heartbeat and that the baby was only measuring 7w2d. Scan before that at 6w5d showed nice heartbeat and baby measuring on track. It's not my first missed miscarriage after seeing the heartbeat, but the first on RPL treatment (Intralipids, Steroids, Clexane and so on). Not sure where to go from here.
> 
> Wishing you all the best and hope you don't mind me stalking this threaded see how you and your October rainbows are doing
> 
> Kim

Oh gosh, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Hopefully in the future you will have your rainbow baby. Take care of yourself. Xxx

I just about to recovering from bug/food poisoning and my nausea is disappeared at the moment but more hungry this time without being nauseated. I am thinking about contacting my GP tomorrow to ask for an early scan because of what happened last time that MS has disappeared around 8 weeks, and had bleeding so I went to have a scan to reveal that the baby's HB had stopped around 8/9 weeks when I was nearly 12 week! So that that is my worrying that this time has done the same but I just recovered from food poisoning that kills MS! Lol! I don't want to google to come across something negative :-/


----------



## Hope39

Welcome Florida 

I've put loads of weight on already but that's due to the steroids , hopefully when I've weaned off I can lose a bit x


----------



## Dark_Star

Hi folks, I've decided to join you here :flower:

I am expecting natural twins after a 12 week loss in June. My due date is October 8th, although I am not expected to carry to that with two babies.

I'm having a tough time at the moment, I have 2 SCHs, which is what took my last baby, and had a bad bleed earlier this week.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Dark_Star!



AFM,
8w1d is the day my first pregnancy stopped growing. If everything is still going well, then this will officially be my longest pregnancy ever!


----------



## floridamomma

Hi hope. 
Ginger we were in the thread together last year. Are you on a regimen?


----------



## Serenjay

GP Im praying this is your rainbow... we have same day babies... I get my next scan 9am tomorrow morning.. i have had anxiety attacks since early morning im a mess..xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, Serenjay. Good luck at your scan!

Florida, I got diagnosed in December with Hashimoto's and hypothyroidism. Right now I'm on 112mcg of levothyroxine (will go up as pregnancy progresses), 800mg spearmint for high testosterone, and 200mg progesterone every day. Along with my prenatals and Zofran to help keep everything down.

My endocrinologist and OB/GYN are both very hopeful.


----------



## floridamomma

Very glad ginger. I hope this protocol works for you. I'm on a rmc protocol


----------



## Dark_Star

I've been doing 200mg of Progesterone a day, prescription 5mg folic acid, and Diclectin for sickness. Although oddly enough I get very little nausea even with twins. The Diclectin really helps me sleep and takes the edge off that hung over feeling in the mornings.


----------



## GingerPanda

What are you on, Florida?


----------



## Hope39

Ooh Ive got hashimoto too GP- Bain of my life , I went gluten free to try and rid of hashi, I halved my antibody level :)


----------



## floridamomma

10mg of steroids, prenatal, 4g folic acid, omega 3, 400mg progesterone, 1000mg b11, 5000iu vit d


----------



## youngmamttc

Okay so my scan on Friday (6 weeks) revealed no gestational sac or anything. I'm sure on my dates 100%. They done bloods and my hcg was 190 at 6 weeks which is super low so they done a repeat at 6+2 to make sure my level was dropping properly and it was 260?! I'm now stuck in limbo until my repeat blood results tomorrow. 

I'm sure it's another loss with levels like that though x


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh, youngmama... :hugs:

I have to say with numbers like that and you're sure you're 6 weeks, I wouldn't be hopeful either. I'm sorry, hon! But it's weird that all of a sudden it's going up like that. What are they going to do? Wait a bit and see what happens?


----------



## youngmamttc

Repeat bloods tomorrow. I may have dates off by a few dates at the most due to an illness/ fever which may have threw off O and my temps. The bloods at 6 weeks were my first beta draw this whole pregnancy so tbe hospital don't know what's going on. With nothing viewable on the screen id of assumed I was having a chemical but I'm coming up to 7 weeks so a bit late to be a chemical? I've no idea what's going on myself as my symptoms are still very much here


----------



## GingerPanda

A few days can mean a pretty big difference that early. My fingers are crossed! The only thing that concerns me are the numbers.


----------



## youngmamttc

No I know I'm pretty sure miscarriage is around the corner so I'm not holding my breath x


----------



## GingerPanda

I understand, honey. Sending you love and hugs.


----------



## floridamomma

Prayers your way hon xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

I tried my doppler today, and got the heartbeat! But I also got it on the other side of my uterus too. I don't know if it's the placenta (seems weird for the placenta to be 2.5-3" away from the baby this early), or what. Maybe it's a twin. :haha:


----------



## Serenjay

Sorry to hear that youngmam... still a little hope there though x

GP that's crazy.. if your baby was tucked away maybe there could be 2.. its happened times before with others only finding out around 12 weeks.

AFM I have MS so badly that not even water is staying down, if it gets worse they said I need to go into hospital.

Scan went well this morning.. Baba measuring 8+3 so a day ahead.. it looked lots bigger.. she said it was measuring 2cm.

runs off to be sick again.


----------



## Chrissi1981

GingerPanda said:


> I tried my doppler today, and got the heartbeat! But I also got it on the other side of my uterus too. I don't know if it's the placenta (seems weird for the placenta to be 2.5-3" away from the baby this early), or what. Maybe it's a twin. :haha:

Oh wow !! Which one do u use ? I'm interested in getting one too xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Chrissi, it's a Sonoline B 3mHZ. It was $55 new with free shipping.

Can't find the heartbeat anymore. Cheeky little thing must be hiding. :haha:


----------



## bexbaby

MORNING SICKNESS!!! More like all day all night sickness! &#55357;&#56873; can any of you ladies recommend something to help me get through the day??? I've not been to the gp for sickness tablets or anything yet that's my last resort, so could any of you please help! I literally lie down for most of the day! If I'm stood up walking round I feel nauseous, then not long after I'm vomiting. I'm still going to work which is so hard because I have my 2 year old to drop off before I go in and he's a handful in the morning! I'll try anything!!! I'm just so fed up for throwing up near enough every bit of food I try to eat :(


----------



## Hope39

Suck on some crystalised ginger bexbaby x I've heard that helps x


----------



## Serenjay

im not even keeping water down today.. I can't help.. so ill x


----------



## Chrissi1981

youngmamttc said:


> Okay so my scan on Friday (6 weeks) revealed no gestational sac or anything. I'm sure on my dates 100%. They done bloods and my hcg was 190 at 6 weeks which is super low so they done a repeat at 6+2 to make sure my level was dropping properly and it was 260?! I'm now stuck in limbo until my repeat blood results tomorrow.
> 
> I'm sure it's another loss with levels like that though x

How odd. At 6 weeks you should definitely see something. I'm sorry hun. Pregnancy is so exhausting. My 1st never stuck and my second one was 2 weeks behind. I hope next time will be more lucky and you get your rainbow. 

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> Chrissi, it's a Sonoline B 3mHZ. It was $55 new with free shipping.
> 
> Can't find the heartbeat anymore. Cheeky little thing must be hiding. :haha:

I want one! But they arent as cheap here in canada lol


----------



## bexbaby

Hope39 said:


> Suck on some crystalised ginger bexbaby x I've heard that helps x


I've tried ginger and it just doesn't work, I've tried arrowroot too and that doesn't work either. I need something else I think it's gunna be the doctors for tablets I can barely function at home I'm like a zombie! Just throwing up and then sleeping when I can :( x


----------



## Serenjay

Girls i've not wee'd since 1pm its now just gone 9pm I cant keep nothing down.. waiting for a call back off gp.. water is coming up and I cant take my aspirin that I needed to take to stop mc...


----------



## GingerPanda

Mississippi03 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Chrissi, it's a Sonoline B 3mHZ. It was $55 new with free shipping.
> 
> Can't find the heartbeat anymore. Cheeky little thing must be hiding. :haha:
> 
> I want one! But they arent as cheap here in canada lolClick to expand...

Bummer! How much are they there? I wonder how much it would be if we shipped one to my house, then I mailed it to you. :haha:





Serenjay said:


> Girls i've not wee'd since 1pm its now just gone 9pm I cant keep nothing down.. waiting for a call back off gp.. water is coming up and I cant take my aspirin that I needed to take to stop mc...

That's really not good, honey. I hope they get back to you. You might have to go in for IV fluids. It would help you feel less sick if you weren't dehydrated.


----------



## Dark_Star

Serenjay said:


> Girls i've not wee'd since 1pm its now just gone 9pm I cant keep nothing down.. waiting for a call back off gp.. water is coming up and I cant take my aspirin that I needed to take to stop mc...

You should think about going to the hospital soon hun. Dehydration puts you at greater risk for miscarriage.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: how long have you been waiting?


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> Mississippi03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Chrissi, it's a Sonoline B 3mHZ. It was $55 new with free shipping.
> 
> Can't find the heartbeat anymore. Cheeky little thing must be hiding. :haha:
> 
> I want one! But they arent as cheap here in canada lolClick to expand...
> 
> Bummer! How much are they there? I wonder how much it would be if we shipped one to my house, then I mailed it to you.Click to expand...


They are about 100 plus shipping.. 
BUT i just found one on ebay for 65 canadian shipping in... Woo hoo.. I ordered one! And i should be close to ten weeks by the time i get it.. Which is good so i wont drive myself crazy haha


----------



## Serenjay

waited 2.5 hours for a call back then they tell me they cant see me till 1.45am!!!! so I am now leaving the house.. Dr said they will try me with sickness injection and see if I am able to drink then.. xx


----------



## Dark_Star

Good luck Serenjay, hope they fix you up!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, Mississippi!

Good luck, Serenjay! I hope the injection works!


----------



## Serenjay

I was admitted unto hospital for severe ms 2am I'm on a drip. Feel more hydrated but I still feel so ill xx


----------



## floridamomma

Feel better Serenjay!


----------



## Mississippi03

Hope they are taking good care of you serenjay


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm sorry Serenjay.
at least we know hose hormones are strong!


----------



## Lynny77

Hope they can help Serenjay!


----------



## youngmamttc

Hope you feel better soon serenjay. 

AFM- my levels have gone from 190, 250 and today 271. I know it's a failing pregnancy, if not ectopic. I'm spotting but my levels are still going up and for some reason all the doctor wants to do is 'repeat bloods in 48 hours'. It's obvious by my numbers it's not viable! Xx


----------



## Dark_Star

Feeling pretty concerned today, more brown stringy clots and a small amount of fresh blood last night. last week I had a big bleed. After 2 hospital visits my doctor has told me to wait out the bleeding at home as there is nothing they can do to prevent a miscarriage if it is starting. I keep trying to remind myself that bleeding with pregnancy is more common with twins, and that many women who bleed go on to have healthy babies.

It's just so hard not knowing, especially since my last little one passed on and I had no signs for 6 weeks. I just kept on feeling pregnant and being happy while he was gone.

My next scan is April 1.


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope everything is okay, Dark_Star!

Youngmama, I hope your doctor gets on the ball so you can get through the worst part and get it over with. I'm sorry. :(


----------



## Mississippi03

Sending hugs to anyone going through a hard time today!


----------



## floridamomma

Toungmama hugs and prayers to touch
Dark star it can be normal. Can you get I
A private scan sooner?


----------



## Dark_Star

I am in a remote area of Northern Canada, the closest private scan is a 5 hour drive down a highway that will be covered in ice and snow until April. I don't want one THAT much :)


----------



## Newbie32

Serenjay I hope you are feeling much better and arent stuck in hospital for too long!

Dark star i can imagine how scary that must be, i hope the bleeding stops soon xx


----------



## JennaSmith

Hi can I introduce myself. I'm 29 from UK I'm pregnant with my 4th child we sadly lost our bean in August after a few months waiting we started trying in November got
My Bfp late January. 
I am due 2/10/2015


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Jenna. I'll add you in! :D


----------



## JennaSmith

Thank you. Here's to sticky babies for us all xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

JennaSmith said:


> Thank you. Here's to sticky babies for us all xx

Hey honey welcome I'm from the UK too !! Although slightly older at 33 hehehe I'm due the 3rd so close xxxx


----------



## JennaSmith

Hey honey welcome I'm from the UK too !! Although slightly older at 33 hehehe I'm due the 3rd so close xxxx[/QUOTE]

Hey. Hope your well so far. XxX


----------



## Chrissi1981

Yes !! Had a scan last week and everything was perfect now I'm trying to stayed chilled. So stressful after miscarrying !! Xx


----------



## JennaSmith

I had a scan on Saturday after some spotting n abdo pain. Baby was in correct place and internal shown heartbeat. I Had booking app with midwife on Monday and she wrote threatened miscarriage in notes and I know that's what it is called but I can't get the word out of my mind. OH is trying his best to get me to chill I just can't seem to. X


----------



## Chrissi1981

JennaSmith said:


> I had a scan on Saturday after some spotting n abdo pain. Baby was in correct place and internal shown heartbeat. I Had booking app with midwife on Monday and she wrote threatened miscarriage in notes and I know that's what it is called but I can't get the word out of my mind. OH is trying his best to get me to chill I just can't seem to. X

A lot of ladies spot. Did they find any bleeds in the scan ? Was the baby measuring up to what you expected ? Xx


----------



## floridamomma

Jen welcome!
Darkstar wow how do you like it up there? But I wouldn't chance to be there I think everything will be okay


----------



## JennaSmith

Chrissi1981 said:


> JennaSmith said:
> 
> 
> I had a scan on Saturday after some spotting n abdo pain. Baby was in correct place and internal shown heartbeat. I Had booking app with midwife on Monday and she wrote threatened miscarriage in notes and I know that's what it is called but I can't get the word out of my mind. OH is trying his best to get me to chill I just can't seem to. X
> 
> A lot of ladies spot. Did they find any bleeds in the scan ? Was the baby measuring up to what you expected ? XxClick to expand...

Baby was measuring a couple of days out but nothing to worry about they said. No bleeding on scan. My bleeding had stopped by the time they scanned me too. I feel so silly worrying so much.


----------



## Chrissi1981

JennaSmith said:


> Chrissi1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JennaSmith said:
> 
> 
> I had a scan on Saturday after some spotting n abdo pain. Baby was in correct place and internal shown heartbeat. I Had booking app with midwife on Monday and she wrote threatened miscarriage in notes and I know that's what it is called but I can't get the word out of my mind. OH is trying his best to get me to chill I just can't seem to. X
> 
> A lot of ladies spot. Did they find any bleeds in the scan ? Was the baby measuring up to what you expected ? XxClick to expand...
> 
> Baby was measuring a couple of days out but nothing to worry about they said. No bleeding on scan. My bleeding had stopped by the time they scanned me too. I feel so silly worrying so much.Click to expand...

Don't be silly. Least you know all is well now. If they saw no bloody areas then there is nothing to worry about. Keep positive hun. 

On a side note I'm cramping a bit more lately ... I think our little lovebug is growing nicely in mama. And these hormones are giving me some horrid dreams.

Serenjay. I'm sorry you are in hospital. I'm sure they will take great care of you. Hopefully soon we will all be well into our second trimesters with bouts of renewed energy. I for one cannot wait for Spring. It feels so good just now to have the sun shining on my face. Bliss !!!

Xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Youngmamma hope all is well... Dark star hope your better too Chrissi the dreams drove me insane a few weeks back.. constant nightmares!!xx

I just got home. I was on a drip till 7am. they took wee samples until the ketones had all gone and then I had to eat breakfast and lunch and keep it down before I was discharged. So im home now cuddled up on sofa. I have been given Ondansetron and Cylizine with rantitadine. They said nothing will stop what I have but it can hopefully be eased.. but if I get back into a cycle of vomiting and not keeping fluids down to see my gp as I may need to go back in.. FX it eases

Scan on monday also showed me a day ahead.. 8 weeks 5 days today.. Baba was all bigger with perfect fluttering heart x xxx

OMG girls.. Heaven has been found... Fruit Polo's!!! I cant get enough of them!!


----------



## JennaSmith

Serenjay hope your sickness eases and your feeling better real soon xx


----------



## Nanaki

Hi all. Hope everyone doing good? 

I am doing ok. 

Have been to see a midwife at my first appt today! A long hour of chat all about stuffs I already know about haha! 

Have explained to a midwife - she's really lovely!!! - about my worries about previous miscarriage, and she said she will ring EPAU to see if she can arrange a scan for me. Had blood tests done as well. So, will be back to see her at 16 weeks appointment if everything goes well.  

She will contact me once the scan has been made. 

Serenjay(sp?) so sorry to hear that you have been in hospital! But glad that you r home now to rest up. Hugs xxx


----------



## bexbaby

Hello everyone, I've been to my gp today who's presrcibed me cyclizine for my MS I haven't yet taken any. I just wanted to see if anyone has taken this before. I've never taken any presrcibed MS tablets before so I'm a littler warey of taking them. Xx


----------



## Serenjay

Nanaki so glad you have a lovely midwife.. makes all the difference when you can have trust in a midwife... sp?? 

Bex I am also on cylizine and another (page before has spelling) it makes you slightly giddy/tired kind of helps at times but I need the other brand to help it mainly.

I went to see my consultant today.. the Hematologist consultant said I HAD to take aspirin daily for this pregnancy to last..(when my consultant asked him to go over my bloods last year) but the letter I had was advised..so I wasn't worrying so much that I needed it to be 100% 24 hours whilst I was so sick but obviously I knew I needed it. but I mentioned the HG and that there was 2 days I was unable to take aspirin and she frowned.. I said could that be a problem? yes she replied.. after 12 weeks we don't think it would be as worrying.. so now I have to have another scan Tuesday 11.15am. They won't scan within 7 days of a scan and the earliest was Tuesday.. so now im so worried :(


----------



## Chrissi1981

Serenjay said:


> V so glad you have a lovely midwife.. makes all the difference when you can have trust in a midwife... sp??
> 
> Bex I am also on cylizine and another (page before has spelling) it makes you slightly giddy/tired kind of helps at times but I need the other brand to help it mainly.
> 
> I went to see my consultant today.. the Hematologist consultant said I HAD to take aspirin daily for this pregnancy to last..(when my consultant asked him to go over my bloods last year) but the letter I had was advised..so I wasn't worrying so much that I needed it to be 100% 24 hours whilst I was so sick but obviously I knew I needed it. but I mentioned the HG and that there was 2 days I was unable to take aspirin and she frowned.. I said could that be a problem? yes she replied.. after 12 weeks we don't think it would be as worrying.. so now I have to have another scan Tuesday 11.15am. They won't scan within 7 days of a scan and the earliest was Tuesday.. so now im so worried :(

Oh hun they don't put you at ease do they ! Do you have a clotting disorder ? Xx


----------



## Serenjay

I never had problems when I was younger.. butnow I am older I have lost 7 babies all before 6 weeks in 18 months.. and when I start the aspirin from 8dpo I get this baby with a beautiful HB xx Apparently my blood has become a bit sticky but not enough for the big boy injections but enough to "need" aspirin. x


----------



## Mississippi03

Serenjay said:


> Nanaki so glad you have a lovely midwife.. makes all the difference when you can have trust in a midwife... sp??
> 
> Bex I am also on cylizine and another (page before has spelling) it makes you slightly giddy/tired kind of helps at times but I need the other brand to help it mainly.
> 
> I went to see my consultant today.. the Hematologist consultant said I HAD to take aspirin daily for this pregnancy to last..(when my consultant asked him to go over my bloods last year) but the letter I had was advised..so I wasn't worrying so much that I needed it to be 100% 24 hours whilst I was so sick but obviously I knew I needed it. but I mentioned the HG and that there was 2 days I was unable to take aspirin and she frowned.. I said could that be a problem? yes she replied.. after 12 weeks we don't think it would be as worrying.. so now I have to have another scan Tuesday 11.15am. They won't scan within 7 days of a scan and the earliest was Tuesday.. so now im so worried :(

Seriously though.. You think they would err on the side of caution rather then get your anxiety going, which only puts people at further risk. 
Im keeping my fx that all is well, in fact, im sure it is!


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Mississippi.. I know I felt faint walking over to the antenatal side of the hospital to arrange it. I am trying to put it to the back of my head as I am still so ill feeling..the medications are just about stopping me vomiting.

I have found something I like a little to eat.. Fruit loaf with orange peel toasted with butter... its light and citrus flavoured. Maybe that can help some people?


----------



## Mississippi03

Serenjay said:


> Thanks Mississippi.. I know I felt faint walking over to the antenatal side of the hospital to arrange it. I am trying to put it to the back of my head as I am still so ill feeling..the medications are just about stopping me vomiting.
> 
> I have found something I like a little to eat.. Fruit loaf with orange peel toasted with butter... its light and citrus flavoured. Maybe that can help some people?

I think you just need to focus on keeping you well atm. Which will help with kicking the anxiety to the curb. But ultimately, whats going to happen, will happen. You are doing all you can do. There cant be a healthy babe without a healthy momma.


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks hun xx

I have suddenly had the most intense pressure in my uterus..pushing down on my bladder.. has anyone else got this? or had this???


----------



## Mississippi03

Ive had it on and off for two weeks


----------



## Serenjay

ive had some light pressure.. but this felt like a bag of potatoes had been pushed inside me... really heavy.. its wearing off now but it was so horridly sudden I threw up whilst laying on my back :(


----------



## floridamomma

Can you not do lovenox since you keep getting sick Serenjay?

I have 1 little bubba on board. 5 +6 and heart already going strong. I think the meds and prayers are working.


----------



## Serenjay

they gave me injections in hospital, but aspirin back home, if I cant take it today im going to demand its done via injection


----------



## floridamomma

I'd see if you could. It's of course a stronger blood thinner but I have no know clotting disorders but also miscarry before 6-8 weeks(never for sure made it to 8 weeks) and I f been taking it almost a month without issues


----------



## carebear1981

Hi all :hi: 
I hope you all don't mind if I creep along :) I'm in the Sept thread (due sept 26) but I've been watching this thread too since who knows, I could deliver in October! 
This is my 1st after 1 loss 3 years ago that was ectopic. My DH took the loss pretty hard. He didn't want to try. It was a rough 3 years in between. 
But everything is going along so far. I had a bit of a scare at 6+6 where I found out I was really only 5+5. The little peanut only had a low HB. My doc was worried and of course worried me and sent me for another scan and HCG. But at the new date of 7+3, everything was normal and my HCG results were 95600 and 112900. So everything was ok which changed my date from Sept 18 to Sept 26. So I actually conceived right on my loss day, exactly 3 years later. That's how I try to stay positive. I have a tiny angel watching over me. 
Anyways. Hope you all don't mind if I cut in! I love all the support from BnB ladies :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Of course you're welcome, CB! :D

I'm actually due in late September by LMP, but I ovulated on CD19 so it should be closer to October 2nd or 3rd for me. But who knows! Maybe I'll deliver in September, and you'll go to October! We can just trade. :haha:


Yikes, Serenjay! I think you're on track demanding the Clexane injections if you can't keep the aspirin down.


----------



## Dark_Star

I think we all need a reminder of this sometimes.

https://i.imgur.com/Fba1kD9.jpg


----------



## youngmamttc

My bleeding started naturally tonight thankfully. Thanks for your support ladies I hope you all have an amazingly healthy 9 months!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: I'm so sorry hun. But glad things are finally coming to a close for you :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sorry hon. I hope you get your rainbow as soon as possible.


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm so sorry youngmamttc.
:hugs:


----------



## JennaSmith

So sorry youngmamttc


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hey pumpkins!!!! My EDD changed (again!!!) at my 7+4 U/S. EDD is now 5th of October but no doubt that will change (again!) at the 12 week dating scan!

How is everyone... I found babies HB on dopper today! :happydance:


----------



## Mississippi03

Ahhhh i want my doppler!!!


----------



## floridamomma

So sorry hon&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## JennaSmith

Khadijah-x said:


> Hey pumpkins!!!! My EDD changed (again!!!) at my 7+4 U/S. EDD is now 5th of October but no doubt that will change (again!) at the 12 week dating scan!
> 
> How is everyone... I found babies HB on dopper today! :happydance:

My dates changed so much with my two and they were both 13 days late little monkeys. 
I've got a scan on Monday to check bubb is ok after a few scares this week. Fingers crossed I haven't had anything since Thursday. 
Hope your all well xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm just feeling so defeated today. I woke up feeling like something is wrong with this pregnancy. I can't shake it, and I can't bring myself to get out of bed.

I'm so pissed off that my doctor's office refuses to give me another scan until 20 weeks. I've never even made it to double digit weeks! Only saw bub once at 7w4d (measured 7w1d).

I tried looking around at walk-in ultrasound places, but they're all just for entertainment gender and 3D/4D scans. I found one place, but the earliest they do scans is 12 weeks. And I just don't think I can wait that long. I'm losing my mind today. :(


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> I'm just feeling so defeated today. I woke up feeling like something is wrong with this pregnancy. I can't shake it, and I can't bring myself to get out of bed.
> 
> I'm so pissed off that my doctor's office refuses to give me another scan until 20 weeks. I've never even made it to double digit weeks! Only saw bub once at 7w4d (measured 7w1d).
> 
> I tried looking around at walk-in ultrasound places, but they're all just for entertainment gender and 3D/4D scans. I found one place, but the earliest they do scans is 12 weeks. And I just don't think I can wait that long. I'm losing my mind today. :(

I felt this way two days before my scan which was at 5+6 and they dated me at 6+4. Ive had zero in the way of symptoms so ive been worried that im not actually preggo ever since. Ill be seeing a midwife but not til im 10.5 weeks, they dont really offer ultrasounds other then anatomy at. 18-21 weeks. I dont think i can wait that long either.. But same as you, in ontario they only had 3/4d us later.. Thats why i ordereda doppler. I knowit could either be the best or worst thing for me.. But it was the only choice i had. Hopefully it comes in the mail next week. 

You arent alone though, ive felt this way since day one


----------



## GingerPanda

I have a Doppler, but I can't find the heartbeat. Just all the swooshing noises from the arteries in my abdomen. Nothing that sounds like the "chuck chuck chuck" of a fetal heartbeat. I'm 9 weeks today (8w4d if I'm still measuring behind), so I guess it's probably too early.

Or it could already be over, and I'm prolonging the inevitable because I'm on progesterone.


I hope we both get peace of mind in some form or another soon.


----------



## Serenjay

Youngmam I'm so sorry hun xx

Gp I would be out of my mind too.. Hope u can find a scan. 

Mississippi I was going to get a doppler but I'm the kind of person if I can't find it I will freak out. 

Girls I've just got back into hospital. Im on a drip again. Not eaten since 9am yesterday everything else came up. Managed some water but not enough so I'm back on intravenous medication for the HG xx

Im 9 weeks 1 day according to scan last Monday. I have another scan Tuesday due to the fact I've missed two days aspirin x


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> I have a Doppler, but I can't find the heartbeat. Just all the swooshing noises from the arteries in my abdomen. Nothing that sounds like the "chuck chuck chuck" of a fetal heartbeat. I'm 9 weeks today (8w4d if I'm still measuring behind), so I guess it's probably too early.
> 
> Or it could already be over, and I'm prolonging the inevitable because I'm on progesterone.
> 
> 
> I hope we both get peace of mind in some form or another soon.

Thats been my fear as im on progesterone too. 
It could be too early to pick up the hb yet. Remember it can be very hard the first time and take hours to do. Theis early its quite low in your pubic area as well.


----------



## floridamomma

Ginger hugs hon. I know the feeling. Will none of the private places offer earlier scan? The ones around here do 8 weeks and on


----------



## Chrissi1981

So I've managed to catch a cold... Boooo and feel a bit like poop. Anyone have any good natural remedies ? I'm going to try the humidifier tonight putting in some eucalyptus and usings Vicks vapour rub on my chest. Lemon tea with honey tomorrow. Anything else... 

Also GP don't stress too much hun about the Doppler I heard it's a nightmare to find this early on


Xxxx

Ps I find it ridiculous they won't scan you earlier. Can't you tell some white lies to get them to scan you in three weeks ??


----------



## Mississippi03

Chrissi1981 said:


> So I've managed to catch a cold... Boooo and feel a bit like poop. Anyone have any good natural remedies ? I'm going to try the humidifier tonight putting in some eucalyptus and usings Vicks vapour rub on my chest. Lemon tea with honey tomorrow. Anything else...
> 
> Also GP don't stress too much hun about the Doppler I heard it's a nightmare to find this early on
> 
> 
> Xxxx

Ive been dying of it.. I bought naturalcough drops that are honey, eucalyptus and menthol.. Lemon tea with honey.. 
Its in my head now too.. Terrible runny nose, watery itchy eyes, sneezing.. I take kids benadryl, it helps, especially for sleep. Because im up hacking all night.


----------



## Mississippi03

Happy birthday ginger panda


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, hon! I have survived to the ripe old age of 26. :haha:


I found a place that will do a 12 week scan for $99. But I should be able to find the baby on doppler by then, so I don't know if we'll do it.


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> Thanks, hon! I have survived to the ripe old age of 26. :haha:
> 
> 
> I found a place that will do a 12 week scan for $99. But I should be able to find the baby on doppler by then, so I don't know if we'll do it.

Well, keep trying and if you havent, then schedule a scan


----------



## NDH

I dont know if anyone remembers me but guess what? I'm back! Apparently my period 3 weeks ago wasn't actually my period. Was definitely a normal bleed that didn't make me at all suspicious of it being anything else. But I've been having such a full feeling in my uterus I had to test just to be able to put the what ifs to bed after seeing a bfn, only much to my shock I didn't. Its definitely not a new pregnancy. I should be roughly 7 weeks, due Oct 20. Will put my ticker back up tomorrow. Shock is starting to wear off.


----------



## Chrissi1981

NDH said:


> I dont know if anyone remembers me but guess what? I'm back! Apparently my period 3 weeks ago wasn't actually my period. Was definitely a normal bleed that didn't make me at all suspicious of it being anything else. But I've been having such a full feeling in my uterus I had to test just to be able to put the what ifs to bed after seeing a bfn, only much to my shock I didn't. Its definitely not a new pregnancy. I should be roughly 7 weeks, due Oct 20. Will put my ticker back up tomorrow. Shock is starting to wear off.

That's crazy !! Have you bee to the doctors and had your bloods taken ? 

Xxx


----------



## NDH

Nope I only found out at 8pm! Just 3 hours ago!


----------



## Chrissi1981

NDH said:


> Nope I only found out at 8pm! Just 3 hours ago!

I think you should get in at the doctors. And it would be odd if it's left over HCG that I highly doubt. Maybe the test you used was a duff one ... Fingers crossed hun xxx


----------



## bexbaby

I have my 8 week scan on Wednesday im absolutely terrified that it's going to be bad news all over again. I'm trying my best to stay positive but it's so hard after losses. I hope everyone is feeling okay this week, I'm just recovering from a bad week of morning sickness mixed with some kinda bug :( I tried the cyclizine the doctor prescribed me but I will NOT be taking them ever again! They made me 10 times worse! I felt like I was drugged up, on another planet just so spaced out it was horrible and alls I could think of was what if this was doing something to my poor baby :( 

But I'm feeling a lot better today, still nauseous but no vomiting (thank god) as I said I hope everyone else is good!!! :) :) xxxxx


----------



## NDH

Chrissi1981 said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Nope I only found out at 8pm! Just 3 hours ago!
> 
> I think you should get in at the doctors. And it would be odd if it's left over HCG that I highly doubt. Maybe the test you used was a duff one ... Fingers crossed hun xxxClick to expand...

Haha I have ay least 8 hours til I can even book an appointment if I choose. I probably won't though as I don't feel a reason to. And it certainly isn't residual hcg as what I thought was my period was only two days late and I had the faintest line possible. 
I am definitely aware now that something is in my uterus - I've thought it was bad gas pains the last week or so lol.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hun if you are pregnant at 7 weeks I strongly recommend you contact your doctor? Don't you have to do that to get booked in to a hospital for your scans ? I know in the UK you have to. Even though I will opt for private midwives and a home birth I still had to be referred to hospital for the scans...

I mean it's entirely up to you but if it was me argh I'd be going out my mind and want to speak to my doctor to find out what's happening. Have you been having any symptoms ? 

My cramping has increased although today it seems fine but I'm feeling so pooey with this cold. I cannot wait for spring and the warmer weather !!

Xxx


----------



## Hope39

I've been dead busy so not had time to post much but just to let you know I've had another good scan today :)

X


----------



## Joeyzgirl

Wanted to introduce myself. Can't believe we are going to have a rainbow baby and only 6 months after our son died at 19 days old. I am very high risk because of having a very thin uterus when having my son. We are due Oct. 7th, but I'm not sure when they will do the C-section, may be late September.


----------



## Stacey_89

Hi ladies hope everyone is well :) 
Well after my scan at 6 weeks 5 days I'm now getting my bloods done again.
I'm just not feeling pregnant at all now :( symptoms have been slowly fading past few days and today I just don't feel like my usual pregnant self but at the same time I don't feel completely normal. I'm still exhausted, poor appetite just no tender boobs and near enough hardly any nausea, doctors won't send me for another scan so it will have to be bloods. I'm trying to stay positive but I fear sometime is very wrong,no success yet with my Doppler either :(


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Joeyzgirl. I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your boy. I hope you get a little rainbow brother or sister for him this October!


Stacey, it's still way too early for the doppler. I'm having that problem too. I guess I'll put mine away and try again at 10 weeks. I hope your bloods give you peace of mind.


----------



## Stacey_89

Well I feel abit better, just been looking through my old posts when I was pregnant with my daughter and funny enough I made posts complaining my symptoms disappeard at 8 weeks! Lol and didn't return till 10 weeks then went again for good at 11 weeks.
So feeling abit better that I felt like this with my daughter!


----------



## NDH

Chrissi1981 said:


> Hun if you are pregnant at 7 weeks I strongly recommend you contact your doctor? Don't you have to do that to get booked in to a hospital for your scans ? I know in the UK you have to. Even though I will opt for private midwives and a home birth I still had to be referred to hospital for the scans...
> 
> I mean it's entirely up to you but if it was me argh I'd be going out my mind and want to speak to my doctor to find out what's happening. Have you been having any symptoms ?
> 
> My cramping has increased although today it seems fine but I'm feeling so pooey with this cold. I cannot wait for spring and the warmer weather !!
> 
> Xxx

I consult with a private midwife and don't intend to see a Dr unless I feel like something is seriously wrong. I let her know when I'm pregnant and we chat regularly about how I'm doing, if I have any concerns I want addressed, if there are any tests I want done. But in general I plan to have little too testing done unless my intuition says I should, and just focus on taking care of myself - nourishing my body with good food, sleeping well, etc. I know I'm in the minority, but I find it easier for me not to worry when i dont know what's going on and can trust trust that everything is happening as its supposed to.

As for symptoms, my nausea remained for a week after what I thought was my period, and I seldom experience anything other than slight nausea for a few weeks, frequent urination (which I've also been experiencing) and either increased or decreased appetite. This time its decreased and I've skipped a few meals in the past few weeks. I've been experiencing round ligament pains for almost a week, which I attributed to painful gas or constipation cramps even though I wasn't gassy and using the bathroom didn't relieve the cramps. 




Joeyzgirl said:


> Wanted to introduce myself. Can't believe we are going to have a rainbow baby and only 6 months after our son died at 19 days old. I am very high risk because of having a very thin uterus when having my son. We are due Oct. 7th, but I'm not sure when they will do the C-section, may be late September.

I'm so sorry for the loss of your son :( it must be so bittersweet for you to be pregnant again so soon. Much love to you.




Stacey_89 said:


> Well I feel abit better, just been looking through my old posts when I was pregnant with my daughter and funny enough I made posts complaining my symptoms disappeard at 8 weeks! Lol and didn't return till 10 weeks then went again for good at 11 weeks.
> So feeling abit better that I felt like this with my daughter!

I'm glad you got some reassurance that it can be normal for symptoms to come and go. It can be disconcerting to suddenly lose them though.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Feeling really rubbish right now. I really wanna sleep well tonight but I hardly doubt I will :nope: 

Hun symptoms shift a lot. I've only ever had mild nausea, my boobs were killing me last week but not so much now either. Been cramping on and off the past week but today nothing at all. The thing continuous with me is my loss of appetite, and tiredness oh haha and the burping!! 

Can't you tell a porky pie to epau and get in for a scan Stacey ?

Xxx


----------



## Stacey_89

That's all I have, is constant crap appetite, really have to force food down myself. Sometimes my dinner is as small as my daughters lol
No iv already tried, even if I was bleeding I would have to see my gp first! Which I think is ridiculous, what's a doctor got to do.
I did see my doctor today though and I'm having my bloods done again, so tomorrow morning and Wednesday morning & hopefuly that will put me at ease again. 

Xxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hope39

Stacey - just out of curiosity what hospital are you under. Im half considering a Notts hospital for this pregnancy, i can't decide whether to leave Derby or not x


----------



## Stacey_89

Only down side is I won't get the results of each blood test till the next day, so I won't find out till Friday is my numbers are good still. 
Last ones were 18450 at 6 weeks 3 days so by now they should be crazy high


----------



## Stacey_89

Hope39 said:


> Stacey - just out of curiosity what hospital are you under. Im half considering a Notts hospital for this pregnancy, i can't decide whether to leave Derby or not x

I'm at City hospital which is on my door step but iv also been qmc which was for my bloods and early scans as City hospital don't have an epu x


----------



## Hope39

Ok thanks - im torn, lol. Notts is just that bit further and if i was to have another abruption it will take me even longer to get there but i really detest Derby. Im going to see what my new obstetrician is like and see how i get on i think x


----------



## NDH

Got a FRER today and is safe to say my bleed was definitely not a chemical :)

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/010_zps31knhh4j.jpg


----------



## Lil_Pixie

NDH that's such wonderful news :dance: I think I remember you saying from before that you wouldn't be seeing a dr etc, will you have any scans at all? 

4 days till scan day. I'm so nervous! Still feeling very pregnant though


----------



## NDH

I don't intend to, but I try not to deal with absolutes so I may choose to at some point. I might end up having one at 34 weeks just to determine placenta location.


----------



## Nanaki

Hi all. 

Just received a letter with two letters last sat to say that I am going in for an early scan on next Wednesday and see consultant. So that would mean I am around 9 half weeks. 

At the moment I feel awful one min and next I am ok. My body and brain thinks it's bugs but it's not i think it's morning sickness. For an example last night, I ate chicken soup when finished it and I feel ill and had to go and sit down for a while! :-(( xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Stacey_89 said:


> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> Stacey - just out of curiosity what hospital are you under. Im half considering a Notts hospital for this pregnancy, i can't decide whether to leave Derby or not x
> 
> I'm at City hospital which is on my door step but iv also been qmc which was for my bloods and early scans as City hospital don't have an epu xClick to expand...

Oh ok. I know in London where I'm at you can just walk into a EPAU and get a scan...

Pregnancy after loss is so hard...

Xxx


----------



## youngmamttc

I had my methotrexate shot last night so I'll be leaving you ladies. Thank you all and good luck with your pregnancies x


----------



## carebear1981

So sorry youngmamttc :hugs: hope you get your rainbow soon!


----------



## Chrissi1981

I think I might lose my marbles over the next three weeks anyone else feel the same ?!


----------



## GingerPanda

Youngmamattc, I hope you get your rainbow soon! :hugs:


Yes, Chrissi. I am definitely going to lose my mind!


----------



## Stacey_89

Well I managed to get hold of my nice doctor today and poured my heart out, got another scan on 10th March :) also having my bloods done still so that should give me a piece of mind till my scan.
My boobs only seem to hurt now when iv got my bra on. Nausea has been pretty much a no show today, I actually managed to stomach a coffee for the first time in 5 days! Went down a treat.
I pray my little jelly bean is still okay!!


----------



## carebear1981

I have 1 week till my next appt with the doc. At that I'll be 11w3d so I'll probably get my NT scan soon. Eeeek!! I'm going to lose it waiting too!!!


----------



## Serenjay

Girls hope you're all ok..

Will catch up later.. just home from hospital... saw Baba today with face arms and legs dancing away... wouldnt keep still.. now on nutrient drinks from hospital and trying slim fast and complan for more vitamins etc.. hope you're all good xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm so so glad everything is still fine serenjay. Are you starting to fee a bit more confident about this pregnancy now? 

Fxed the shakes help, are you feeling any better?


----------



## Serenjay

Baby looked happy healthy and strong so feeling confident.. and the worse I feel I think the stronger baby is. The hospital keep saying its a good pregnancy sign so it makes me feel better... I tried the vanilla slim fast.. its curdling in my tummy im sat on floor in bathroom feeling sorry for myself. 

How are you? x


----------



## Mississippi03

Anxious too! I dont think i get a scan til around 18 weeks.. I see the midwife a week tomorrow so im hoping they can find ahb on the doppler because mine hasnt come by mail yet!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm starting to freak out about my scan on Saturday. Carl really wanted Xander to be there and I I wasn't feeling it, so we compromised and my big sister is coming to sit with Xander, then if everything is fine he can come in and have a look. But I'm shitting it now. If everything isn't fine my son and my sister are just going to be sitting there waiting for us and it'll be awful. I don't know how I let Carl talk me in to these things, I'm such a div! 

Mw today for blood tests. Fun fun fun lol


----------



## Chrissi1981

Lil_Pixie said:


> I'm starting to freak out about my scan on Saturday. Carl really wanted Xander to be there and I I wasn't feeling it, so we compromised and my big sister is coming to sit with Xander, then if everything is fine he can come in and have a look. But I'm shitting it now. If everything isn't fine my son and my sister are just going to be sitting there waiting for us and it'll be awful. I don't know how I let Carl talk me in to these things, I'm such a div!
> 
> Mw today for blood tests. Fun fun fun lol

Ah hun I totally understand. I'd be completely the same. My mom wanted to come but I'm like heck no !! Have you had a scan before for this pregnancy yet ?

Xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

No not yet. I didn't want to have one so early that I might be left in limbo iykwim? 

Carl just really wants Xander to feel involved which I totally get but we could have just shown him the pic when we got home and explained to him. Carl feels like that would be leaving him out, so then I felt like a bad mum for excluding him :dohh: 

Hopefully everything will be wonderful and Xander won't have a fit. My sister is pregnant so now he thinks we all have babies in our tummies anyway. Apparently I have another little boy baby called Xander in there, and having a big Xander and a baby Xander wouldn't be confusing at all. However, even though he wants there to be a little boy baby called Xander he does NOT want to be a big brother. Lol threenagers are the best ever


----------



## JennaSmith

Hi ladies hope your all well.
I've had a phone call today to say they've changed my appointment dates so now I won't be scanned till 1 april, I was due to be scanned at 11+5 so I thought this would help as we lost our amgel at 11 weeks. 
I can't wait to be able to get excited with my kids we are not going to tell them Untill our NT scan x

Sending hugs to you all xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

JennaSmith said:


> Hi ladies hope your all well.
> I've had a phone call today to say they've changed my appointment dates so now I won't be scanned till 1 april, I was due to be scanned at 11+5 so I thought this would help as we lost our amgel at 11 weeks.
> I can't wait to be able to get excited with my kids we are not going to tell them Untill our NT scan x
> 
> Sending hugs to you all xx

Oh that sucks why did they do that ... how frustrating. 

Is anyone going to find out early what they are having ? We will if the 12 week scan is fine. 

I just did a couple of gender prediction tests for fun and i'm predicted a girl ! Geez I would love that. As all my friends are pregnant with boys.

Husband wants a boy and I want a girl but in all honesty i don't care as long as its healthy.

Anyone else took the test ?

xx


----------



## carebear1981

I definitely want to find out! I did the gender prediction and got girl too. I think it's wrong. At first, I was so sure I was having a girl. Now I think it's a boy. 
Will have to wait for the 20 week scan tho!


----------



## Chrissi1981

carebear1981 said:


> I definitely want to find out! I did the gender prediction and got girl too. I think it's wrong. At first, I was so sure I was having a girl. Now I think it's a boy.
> Will have to wait for the 20 week scan tho!

I'm intrigued to find out. My husbands friend says that a girl robs the mom of all her beauty. I really feel like this happening right now :cry: My skin is so dry and blotchy. Definitely, not normal for me.

My husband wants to get the harmony test done here in the UK. It's pricey but it's a less invasive way of finding out if the baby has anything. Also the perk of it is that they are able to retrieve the babies DNA from a blood sample and so can tell you the sex early on.

A few of my friends have done it recently. Hurry up April !


----------



## Chrissi1981

Also carebear when is your due date ? I'm the 3rd October. See you are a week a head of me. My bday is the 29th September. Hoping he or she lol stays put for a few more days. lol I would like to keep my birthday to myself !!!!!!!


----------



## Hope39

Chrissi1981 said:


> carebear1981 said:
> 
> 
> I definitely want to find out! I did the gender prediction and got girl too. I think it's wrong. At first, I was so sure I was having a girl. Now I think it's a boy.
> Will have to wait for the 20 week scan tho!
> 
> I'm intrigued to find out. My husbands friend says that a girl robs the mom of all her beauty. I really feel like this happening right now :cry: My skin is so dry and blotchy. Definitely, not normal for me.
> 
> My husband wants to get the harmony test done here in the UK. It's pricey but it's a less invasive way of finding out if the baby has anything. Also the perk of it is that they are able to retrieve the babies DNA from a blood sample and so can tell you the sex early on.
> 
> A few of my friends have done it recently. Hurry up April !Click to expand...

One of the hospitals in London does the Harmony test on the NHS as they are researching it. 

I will find it for you because my friend told me to go there but ive declined the nt scan and just going to keep my fingers crossed

I didnt have the nt scan with isaac, my age is going to go against me and they have to report a nuchal fold of 3.5mm or more anyway and i don';t need any additional worries x


----------



## GingerPanda

There's a lab in Canada that will order for anyone in Canada or the US to have blood drawn at a local lab, then mail the blood to them. Then within 5-7 days, they will tell you the baby's gender. You have to be 9+ weeks, and it's only $150. I'm very tempted! I am going to need something to help me feel attached to this pregnancy if I make it to 2nd tri. No scan, so right now baby = tiny unpredictable thing that is supposedly inside me and has the potential to cause massive heartbreak.


----------



## carebear1981

Chrissi1981 said:


> Also carebear when is your due date ? I'm the 3rd October. See you are a week a head of me. My bday is the 29th September. Hoping he or she lol stays put for a few more days. lol I would like to keep my birthday to myself !!!!!!!

I'm due Sept 26th. We can switch, lol I'm a little bit hoping to wait until Oct 2nd. My papa passed away from cancer last year and that's his bday. I would love for a connection to be there. But my mom went early with both me and my brother. I'm not sure if that means I will too but we shall see!
Let's fast forward to July right now! I'll take a few months pregnant but a whole 40 weeks??? Ugh. I'm so impatient.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hope39 said:


> Chrissi1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carebear1981 said:
> 
> 
> I definitely want to find out! I did the gender prediction and got girl too. I think it's wrong. At first, I was so sure I was having a girl. Now I think it's a boy.
> Will have to wait for the 20 week scan tho!
> 
> I'm intrigued to find out. My husbands friend says that a girl robs the mom of all her beauty. I really feel like this happening right now :cry: My skin is so dry and blotchy. Definitely, not normal for me.
> 
> My husband wants to get the harmony test done here in the UK. It's pricey but it's a less invasive way of finding out if the baby has anything. Also the perk of it is that they are able to retrieve the babies DNA from a blood sample and so can tell you the sex early on.
> 
> A few of my friends have done it recently. Hurry up April !Click to expand...
> 
> One of the hospitals in London does the Harmony test on the NHS as they are researching it.
> 
> I will find it for you because my friend told me to go there but ive declined the nt scan and just going to keep my fingers crossed
> 
> I didnt have the nt scan with isaac, my age is going to go against me and they have to report a nuchal fold of 3.5mm or more anyway and i don';t need any additional worries xClick to expand...

Yes please do. Would save me and my hubs a lot of money. We love in Central London. I'm to be scanned at the Whittington but I know I need to change to UCH. 

Xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

carebear1981 said:


> Chrissi1981 said:
> 
> 
> Also carebear when is your due date ? I'm the 3rd October. See you are a week a head of me. My bday is the 29th September. Hoping he or she lol stays put for a few more days. lol I would like to keep my birthday to myself !!!!!!!
> 
> I'm due Sept 26th. We can switch, lol I'm a little bit hoping to wait until Oct 2nd. My papa passed away from cancer last year and that's his bday. I would love for a connection to be there. But my mom went early with both me and my brother. I'm not sure if that means I will too but we shall see!
> Let's fast forward to July right now! I'll take a few months pregnant but a whole 40 weeks??? Ugh. I'm so impatient.Click to expand...

Oh sweetness I'm sorry here that. 

I was 2 weeks early but only cause they thought I was 2 weeks late !! How they can make that mistake we will never know! 

My cold sucks right now. I've been so lazy at home and at work. Come 4.30 I'm ready for bed lol. Cramping too has come back and so has that icky feeling in my stomach. Grow baby grow. We lovveeeeee youuuuu


Xxxxx


----------



## Hope39

Chrissi im just waiting for my friend to confirm but im pretty sure its Chelsea & Westminster

Prof Nikolaides works there and seeing as he devised the test im pretty sure thats the hospital but will let you know asap

x


----------



## Hope39

Chrissi - Queen Charlottes and Chelsea x


----------



## GingerPanda

Well, so I just did something weird. I was super paranoid about baby, and can't pick up the heartbeat through my belly. So I stuck the probe on up in there by my cervix... :blush:

But I think I found the heartbeat! It sounds like a little train! We recorded the audio of the heartbeat from my 7w4d ultrasound, and it sounds the same only a bit faster!

Now, the disclaimer is that I have no idea WHAT all sounds I might be able to pick up in there. I found some of the same sounds I get through my belly, but then if I focused on one spot, I found this sound too. My doppler wouldn't give me a bpm, but it sounded nice and fast.


----------



## Stacey_89

GingerPanda said:


> Well, so I just did something weird. I was super paranoid about baby, and can't pick up the heartbeat through my belly. So I stuck the probe on up in there by my cervix... :blush:
> 
> But I think I found the heartbeat! It sounds like a little train! We recorded the audio of the heartbeat from my 7w4d ultrasound, and it sounds the same only a bit faster!
> 
> Now, the disclaimer is that I have no idea WHAT all sounds I might be able to pick up in there. I found some of the same sounds I get through my belly, but then if I focused on one spot, I found this sound too. My doppler wouldn't give me a bpm, but it sounded nice and fast.

This lady tryed it too lol
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...doppler-heartbeat-8-3-bit-unconventional.html

What did you put on the probe? I still have no luck so I'm kinda debating myself lol


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

I had a latex glove. I figured I couldn't possibly be the first person to do this, but I did an internet search and couldn't find anyone trying it!


----------



## Hope39

Your not the first person i have seen do that GP, a lady that use to frequent the boards from Nottingham did it, not you stacey, another notts lady x


----------



## Stacey_89

GingerPanda said:


> :haha:
> 
> I had a latex glove. I figured I couldn't possibly be the first person to do this, but I did an internet search and couldn't find anyone trying it!

How long did it take to find it? 
Plus how far did you go up lol 
I feel tempted,we have condoms left over from out break :haha: could put that over the prob


----------



## bexbaby

So I had my scan today, and I'm so happy to say everything is fine :) myself and partner are absolutely over the moon that this time around everything is going okay. We tried to show our 2 year old son the scan picture but he was too busy eating chocolate biscuits and wasn't realy bothered hahaha, maybe when my belly gets fat he will soon be interested. They still said I had the cyst on my right ovary which is now 7cm (at 5 week scan it was only 5cm I'm now 8 weeks) they said they're not worried but still going to keep an eye on me.

I've tried uploading my scan picture but it won't work :/ confused! Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Stacey_89 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I had a latex glove. I figured I couldn't possibly be the first person to do this, but I did an internet search and couldn't find anyone trying it!
> 
> How long did it take to find it?
> Plus how far did you go up lol
> I feel tempted,we have condoms left over from out break :haha: could put that over the probClick to expand...

I went up to my cervix. I could have gone deeper, but I lost the sound when I did that. I found it pretty quick. I actually landed right on it when I got the probe in, then immediately lost it and had to go searching for it again. It was pretty awkward, but not too bad. :haha:


----------



## Stacey_89

What about your position lol
I asume it would be easier to squat and do it but then i think maybe that would end up moving the baby?


----------



## GingerPanda

I was laying on my back.


----------



## Stacey_89

GingerPanda said:


> I was laying on my back.

Well iv had ago and still no joy :( 
With my loss of Naseua and breast tenderness i have a bad feeling! Tuesday couldnt come quick enough. Not feeling very hopeful:cry:


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> Well, so I just did something weird. I was super paranoid about baby, and can't pick up the heartbeat through my belly. So I stuck the probe on up in there by my cervix... :blush:
> 
> But I think I found the heartbeat! It sounds like a little train! We recorded the audio of the heartbeat from my 7w4d ultrasound, and it sounds the same only a bit faster!
> 
> Now, the disclaimer is that I have no idea WHAT all sounds I might be able to pick up in there. I found some of the same sounds I get through my belly, but then if I focused on one spot, I found this sound too. My doppler wouldn't give me a bpm, but it sounded nice and fast.

Lol this made me laugh.. 
I just want mine so i can try.. My midwife appt is in a week... Dont want to wait til then. I still have zeroooo symptoms


----------



## GingerPanda

Stacey, don't fret. I've just laid down and tried it again, and got absolutely nothing. Little buggers must be swimming around in there, oblivious to our worries! :hugs:


----------



## Stacey_89

GingerPanda said:


> Stacey, don't fret. I've just laid down and tried it again, and got absolutely nothing. Little buggers must be swimming around in there, oblivious to our worries! :hugs:

Well feel bit better this morning, had slight nausea before the school run and just felt horrible. Boobs don't seem to be getting tender anymore,only when I really poke at them I feel something lol.
Last night I had awful vivid dreams and woke up in a horrible night sweat! X


----------



## Chrissi1981

Oh my my. I never even thought of that GP!

I'm sure all is fine. I thought maybe something was up Monday and Tuesday but symptoms are back. Yesterday and today I've been cramping on and off, I've had a bad headache this morning, a weird pain I'm my right butt cheek (what's that about ?!), and that icky feeling has come back. Mostly I just feel blah blah blah and very very lazy !!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok even if symptoms are exhausting 

Xxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

bexbaby said:


> So I had my scan today, and I'm so happy to say everything is fine :) myself and partner are absolutely over the moon that this time around everything is going okay. We tried to show our 2 year old son the scan picture but he was too busy eating chocolate biscuits and wasn't realy bothered hahaha, maybe when my belly gets fat he will soon be interested. They still said I had the cyst on my right ovary which is now 7cm (at 5 week scan it was only 5cm I'm now 8 weeks) they said they're not worried but still going to keep an eye on me.
> 
> I've tried uploading my scan picture but it won't work :/ confused! Xx

Yay !! I'm so happy for you guys :hugs:

Try uploading off another device maybe your phone ??

Xx


----------



## Stacey_89

Well mondays hcg came back at 132,196
My last hcg was on 11th feb and that was 18450...so should my levels not be higher? 19days later and its not even doubled:cry: i know when numbers get so high and pregnancy gets to a certain stage things can take alot longer but i still do not have a good feeling.
Now all im thinking is what if my levels are dropping!!


----------



## Stacey_89

Durh pregnancy brain...if my calculations are right my hcg doubled 3 times? Oh i dont know lol its making my hear ache trying to figure it out :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Almost doubled three times! I think it's great. I certainly wouldn't be worried. :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I had a dream last night that my sister was a surgeon and she she cut me open and gave me book implants. I must have been hurting the girls in my sleep :haha: 

Stacey those numbers look good hun :hugs: 

I've not been feeling very sick, I'm trying really hard not to freak out. Only two more sleeps till we find out. Really really wish my sis and Xander weren't coming, but she came with me when I went to have my last mc confirmed as dh was working and I was really grateful for her.


----------



## Stacey_89

So thats alright u think even for 19days apart to double 3 times? Im trying not to worry cause iv heard once your 8 weeks hcg reaches it peak plus when your numbers are so high to begin with it takes longer and longer to double.
Scan Tuesday morning! Can not wait,think ill completly relax after that scan if all goes well.
Symptoms are still minimal but sometimes i wonder if im iver thinking lol im constantly checking them. Maybe my body has reached its peak and thats it for me!:shrug:
Im sure you Will be fine :) bet we all van not wait to get out of this horrible 1st trimester lol


----------



## Chrissi1981

I for one cannot wait !!


----------



## floridamomma

I think it's once it's over 6000 it takes 72-96 hours to double. Looks good to me!


----------



## floridamomma

Second scan today at 6+6 the lo is growing and heartbeat is strong. Grow little one grow!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, Floridamomma!


I found the heartbeat in the "unconventional way" again. Counted it out to about 180 bpm! Am I wrong in saying there's nothing I should be hearing other than the heartbeat that might be that fast? It's like a little "womp womp womp womp" noise. Exciting!

Still can't find it through my abdomen. :haha:


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> Yay, Floridamomma!
> 
> 
> I found the heartbeat in the "unconventional way" again. Counted it out to about 180 bpm! Am I wrong in saying there's nothing I should be hearing other than the heartbeat that might be that fast? It's like a little "womp womp womp womp" noise. Exciting!
> 
> Still can't find it through my abdomen. :haha:

I feel like if its easing your anxiety, who cares what it is lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes. The fast thumping in my cooch soothes me. LOL


----------



## Lil_Pixie

GingerPanda said:


> Yes. The fast thumping in my cooch soothes me. LOL

Lmao :rofl:


----------



## GingerPanda

There is science to my maddness! :haha:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8694073


----------



## floridamomma

Omg Ginger lol that's too funny!


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Girls, i had a scan yesterday and baby measured 9 weeks with no heartbeat, i am booked for a D&C tomorrow, sorry to say i will be leaving this group now. I wish you all the best for your pregnancies.


----------



## Hope39

I'm sorry newbie xx


----------



## Mississippi03

So sorry tohear this newbie!


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> There is science to my maddness! :haha:
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8694073

Hmmm thatsinteresting. Ive always wondered if ill be able to find mine due to retroverted uterus... Now i see ill just have to put it in my vagina lol


----------



## NDH

So sorry Newbie :(


----------



## sburgess921

So sorry Newbie:hug::hug:


----------



## GingerPanda

Newbie, I wish you a fast healing and a rainbow soon!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Oh no newbie :cry: I'm so sorry. I wish I could take away the pain... Hope you feel better soon hun. Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## floridamomma

So sorry newbie.xxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

So I did you a baking powder gender test this morning just because you know... was curious. It fizzed like mad. So according to this it's a boy ! Geez a boy a girl ARGH !!

Anyone else done any tests ?

xx


----------



## carebear1981

So sorry newbie :( hope you get your rainbow soon


I haven't tried anything yet. The thought of peeing on baking soda grosses me out :haha: and I don't believe in the other old wives tales especially when there's so many conflicting results. It'll just make me mad. I think I'll have to wait till the gender scan!


----------



## Chrissi1981

carebear1981 said:


> So sorry newbie :( hope you get your rainbow soon
> 
> 
> I haven't tried anything yet. The thought of peeing on baking soda grosses me out :haha: and I don't believe in the other old wives tales especially when there's so many conflicting results. It'll just make me mad. I think I'll have to wait till the gender scan!

Oh lol I used two paper cups. Didn't pee on soda ! Lol. I just did it for fun. I couldn't careless what we have right now. As long as they are cute and squidgie !!!

Xxxx


----------



## carebear1981

Lol still don't wanna handle my pee. I'm not a POAS kinda girl. I did it once, saw my bfp and have another still sitting in a box :) 
I might try the one where you dangle your wedding ring on a chain over your belly. If it circles, it's a girl and if it goes side to side, it's a boy. My friend said you can use a string too... I saw a thread with a bunch of them somewhere


----------



## carebear1981

It's the Ultimate gender Prediction and outcome thread located in the Gender prediction section. Has all of the old wives tales listed if anyone is interested :)


----------



## Stacey_89

Im so sorry newbie :(:hugs: i hope you get your rainbow very soon. X


----------



## Serenjay

So sorry Newbie :hugs: xxx

I done the silly predictions and all came up girl... lol

Will find out when it is born :D


----------



## Chrissi1981

Serenjay said:


> So sorry Newbie :hugs: xxx
> 
> I done the silly predictions and all came up girl... lol
> 
> Will find out when it is born :D

Mine too but i think it's may be because we have the same due date ?!


----------



## Lynny77

So sorry Newbie :hugs:

So yesterday I had a swipe of pinkish red on the tp. That was the worst of it. Went to a very faint brown everycouple of wipes and today so far so good. It sent me down a spiral of sadness and paranoia that I'm going to lose this one too. I went to the clinic and did blood this morning and my ultrasound is originally booked for Tuesday but hoping they'll move it up a bit.


----------



## Hope39

Lynny I had that when I was 6 wks and due to my history thought the worse ...

I'm now 10w and all is fine 

Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Man, I was CRAVING some brownies, so I made some. And now they're making me nauseous! :dohh:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Haha I had that today with some popchips. Felt not so great afterwards ! 

Xx


----------



## Lynny77

Thank you Hope39! That makes me feel better! My bloodwork came back fine and ultrasound on Tuesday goes originally as planned. She said just to take it easy for the next couple of days. Hopefully that'll be ok! Now it'll be just get through the weekend without spotting again!


----------



## Hope39

I spotted Friday rigght though to the Monday, I found when i was up and about on my feet that the brown spotting became pink. I was literally glued to the sofa for a week for fear of losing this one 

Xx


----------



## JennaSmith

Chrissi1981 said:


> JennaSmith said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hope your all well.
> I've had a phone call today to say they've changed my appointment dates so now I won't be scanned till 1 april, I was due to be scanned at 11+5 so I thought this would help as we lost our amgel at 11 weeks.
> I can't wait to be able to get excited with my kids we are not going to tell them Untill our NT scan x
> 
> Sending hugs to you all xx
> 
> Oh that sucks why did they do that ... how frustrating.
> 
> Is anyone going to find out early what they are having ? We will if the 12 week scan is fine.
> 
> I just did a couple of gender prediction tests for fun and i'm predicted a girl ! Geez I would love that. As all my friends are pregnant with boys.
> 
> Husband wants a boy and I want a girl but in all honesty i don't care as long as its healthy.
> 
> Anyone else took the test ?
> 
> 
> xxClick to expand...


I don't know why they have changed dates said something about it being too early.
I just feel so alone won't see anyone Untill 1st April seems ages away.

Anyone know how early bump starts. My belly seems to be hardening not sure if I'm imaging IT x
Hope your all well xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Chrissi1981 said:


> Mine too but i think it's may be because we have the same due date ?!

I think my age has something to do with it also.. it says older you are more female influences.. its all a giggle mind.. I don't care what we have as I have 2 girls and a boy (all grown up) :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope everyone's doing well!


I think I might have found the heartbeat in the normal way (through the abdomen), yesterday. :haha:


----------



## carebear1981

That's great!! haha, the normal way ;)

I have my 'first' prenatal appointment on Tuesday! I've been waiting 3 weeks for it and it's FINALLY almost here!!! I should also be getting my 12 week scan scheduled from it so I'm sooooo excited to see how my tiny bubble is doing!!! 
I stopped taking my diclectin last night. It just makes me soooo tired on top of already being exhausted. I slept so much last week. I only threw up a little bit so we'll see if I need to start taking it again. I find I get sick when I'm in one position for a long time and then move (but not in the mornings when I get out of bed). It's strange. Maybe it's when baby starts getting active or moving around? Not too sure. Other than that, the girls are still sore and I still cry at everything. I cried at my friends picture she posted of her family when her kids were young because I'm so excited to finally have that and be a mommy!!!


----------



## Hope39

Glad you found the hb the normal way GP :)

I've been spotting again so back to sofa rest for me :/


----------



## Lynny77

Hope I'm sorry to hear your spotting again! It makes going to the washroom so stressful!! Hopefully it stops and you can get back to business as usual.

Carebear my appointment is tuesday as well. I'm so so nervous. I've never had a good scan so it fills me with such anxiety.

GP glad you found a hb through your abdomen!


----------



## Stacey_89

So excited!!! Finally got the heartbeat today.... The unconventional way :haha:
It didn't last long before it vanished, plus my Doppler was nearly flat!! 
So it's on charge ready for another go later, but definitely got the fast chug chug chug sound :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Stacey, yay! Omg I'm glad someone else tried it that way so I don't feel like a total weirdo. :rofl:


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> Stacey, yay! Omg I'm glad someone else tried it that way so I don't feel like a total weirdo. :rofl:

Whenever my doppler arrives, ill be trying it if i cant find it normal lol.. Which i doubt i will bc of my retriverted uterus


----------



## Stacey_89

GingerPanda said:


> Stacey, yay! Omg I'm glad someone else tried it that way so I don't feel like a total weirdo. :rofl:

Haha :) I was so shocked when.I found it,like omg it does work!
Must of lasted like 10seconds and wasn't very loud and clear. But I don't think my tilted uterus is helping. Couldnt find it again just now,so baby must be hiding out again lol but I do feel reassured now :)


----------



## Chrissi1981

Things we resort to ... I'm sure I'd be the same but since falling pregnant and other than the internal scan 3 weeks ago nothing has been in that region lol. I'd like to keep it that way for a wee while. 

My symptoms are at a peak. Yesterday was not a good day. My stomach was huge, I felt very ill and all I did all day was yawn which is not the best thing when you are out for lunch with friends. I'm sure they suspect something !!! Cramping in the night just finally stopped thankfully. My boobs hurt so much especially when taking off my bra at night... I wonder if I could get away with not wearing one today lol...

We are all getting so near the 2nd trimester. With these positive signs I am hoping that this is it for us :winkwink: still scary though. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

How do you add the pumpkin image. Can someone please explain ? X

Ok in part that was an experiment with success. Hoped I haven't jinxed myself now :shrug:


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha: Looks like you figured it out, Chrissi!



Got Hatchling's heartbeat on the doppler in the normal way this morning! I'm guessing that means the little bigger is growing! Has moved to the left, though. Was aaaaall the way to the right when we had our scan at 7 weeks.

https://chirb.it/OvMcPB


----------



## Chrissi1981

GingerPanda said:


> :haha: Looks like you figured it out, Chrissi!
> 
> 
> 
> Got Hatchling's heartbeat on the doppler in the normal way this morning! I'm guessing that means the little bigger is growing! Has moved to the left, though. Was aaaaall the way to the right when we had our scan at 7 weeks.
> 
> https://chirb.it/OvMcPB

Yay that's so exciting ... Love the little thump thump thunp. What are your symptoms like now hun ? Cannot wait to hear my little ones heartbeat. Only heard it once at 7 weeks too. Time cannot go quick enough lol !! Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

I still have food aversions. And it feels like the muscle between the esophagus and stomach has weakened. If I drink something or eat something to close to laying down, I get acid reflux. I am frequently nauseous, but haven't thrown up in a while. My most annoying symptom is constipation. I haven't had a BM in more than a week. :(


How are your symptoms?


----------



## Chrissi1981

GingerPanda said:


> I still have food aversions. And it feels like the muscle between the esophagus and stomach has weakened. If I drink something or eat something to close to laying down, I get acid reflux. I am frequently nauseous, but haven't thrown up in a while. My most annoying symptom is constipation. I haven't had a BM in more than a week. :(
> 
> 
> How are your symptoms?

Oh no. I don't suffer with constipation at all I count myself very very lucky. Mostly go once a day but can be twice. It must be so painful. I have food aversions but it's to everything :wacko: nothing is appetising apart from chocolate lol ... I'm crampy on and off and exceptionally tired. But you know I don't care provided that baby grow grow grows !!! My nausea is very mild but I am using transdermal magnesium which apparently helps with the sickness...

Xxx


----------



## Stacey_89

Yay i got the heartbeat again today super loud and clear!!! I got so excited that i stopped to run and get my phone to record it and ofcourse i lost it :haha: think i must of chucked baby somewhere else when i moved so quick lol


----------



## Stacey_89

Also ran out of latex things to go over it...what else could i use?


----------



## GingerPanda

Condoms, latex gloves... You might be able to use a plastic baggie, but that might cause too much crinkling noise.


----------



## Serenjay

Hospital gave me microlax as it had been a week for me to have a BM and it helped.. I had some at home so used it again on the weekend.. so glad I had some here.. the blocked feeling adds to my vomiting..

Im now on Cinnarzine but still vomiting. im worn out now.. but scan is on 26th my 12 week dating scan..nervous.


----------



## Mississippi03

Got my doppler.. Can only find my arterieson each side.. Nothing in between... Internal or external :(


----------



## Serenjay

This is why I decided against a doppler... all should be fine.. but I would just be the worlds biggest worrier.


----------



## Mississippi03

Serenjay said:


> This is why I decided against a doppler... all should be fine.. but I would just be the worlds biggest worrier.

Lol well i know that it could take a while, espec because i have a retroverted uterus. Im just hoping my midwife tries to find it on wednesday.. Or that she magically offers me a 12 week scan lol.. Ill take either!


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope she finds it or offers a scan!


----------



## Nanaki

Hi! 

You all ladies lucky who have got dopplers - I can't get it because I am deaf and it is even worse to make me worry and wondering if the baby is ok or not! 

But roll on tomorrow for a scan at antenatal clinic! HOPE I will see something with HB! Xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Some of them have the beats per min on the screen.. so its visual as well.. but I am worlds worst... im so ill with this sickness that when the sickness meds work for 10 mins and I feel like I can eat I panic thinking im losing hormones..can you imagine me with a doppler? I would be bruised from forcing it on my tummy so hard lol Or end up in A&E with it up inside me GingerPanda style hahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Hope39

I haven't got a Doppler and not sure if it would be a good idea if I did have one. Saying that this weekend I wish I had one when I had that bleed 

I've plenty of time still so will think about that

Scan day today due to the bleed this weekend. It's eased up now so I'm hoping all is ok

Xx


----------



## Serenjay

Hope , I hope things are going to be ok.. thinking of you xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

:happydance:

I just found the heartbeat I am happy and relieved. I am 10w4d today. Just received the doppler that you have gingerpanda. I cannot believe it... I mean I didn't have any doubts and wasn't overly concerned when I couldn't find it straight away. I am a novice lol so it was to be expected. I think any earlier I wouldn't have found it as it's very faint.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hope39 said:


> I haven't got a Doppler and not sure if it would be a good idea if I did have one. Saying that this weekend I wish I had one when I had that bleed
> 
> I've plenty of time still so will think about that
> 
> Scan day today due to the bleed this weekend. It's eased up now so I'm hoping all is ok
> 
> Xx

Oh hun good luck today at your scan sending you lots of love your way. xx


----------



## Stacey_89

Had my 2nd scan today and instead of 9+4 I'm measuring 10 weeks
My bleed has gone and all is great :) :) :) 

https://i60.tinypic.com/2uyrjbq.jpg

Hope39 hope your scan goes wonderful! x


----------



## Chrissi1981

Stacey_89 said:


> Had my 2nd scan today and instead of 9+4 I'm measuring 10 weeks
> My bleed has gone and all is great :) :) :)
> 
> https://i60.tinypic.com/2uyrjbq.jpg
> 
> Hope39 hope your scan goes wonderful! x

Woop woop woop today's a good day !!! Congratulations honey xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Nanaki, lots of them do have BPM on the screen. However the number is never accurate. And there's lots of different sounds in there, so I certainly wouldn't bother if I couldn't hear it. You're right, it's not fair you don't have an easy way at home to check on bubs. I wish you did! I have one aunt and two uncles who are deaf as well. My aunt loves children, but she never found the right guy and was afraid to adopt on her own because she wouldn't be able to hear the baby cry. I think they have special baby monitors and stuff for that now, but she thinks she's too old to be a mom now. My 21yo nephew lives with her.

I looked around online, and they actually make ultrasound probes that plug into the USB port on your computer. You just download the software and off you go. But I think they only sell them to medical professionals. I couldn't find anywhere that would sell them to your average person. But it's cool that something like that exists! I hope someday soon they have a more user-friendly version that they'll sell to civilians! :D


Chrissi, yaaay! I'm glad you found it!


Stacey, great scan! :cloud9:


Good luck, Hope!


----------



## Serenjay

Aww what a beautiful scan :D x


----------



## Mississippi03

Ive been feeling totally unwell today. Woke up at 4am with major pain in abdomen. Now for about the past three hours ive had this really strong pulse in my left lower abdomen. Its stronger then my pulse but so strong it actually makes my belly move. I feel dizzy when it happens and have a headache! 

My drs on vaca and i dont see the midwife til tomorrow.. any advice?


----------



## Serenjay

Can you get advice over the phone from another Dr or call A&E and ask for some advice?

hope all is ok x


----------



## GingerPanda

Mississippi, can you call your doctor's office? I definitely would! We have nurses on call to handle medical questions, and they can forward you to the on-duty doc if yours isn't available. They also have an after-hours phone line if you need to talk to the doctor or midwife on call.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Oh gosh I'd go for a scan at epau but I see you are not in the UK..

Can't you see another doctor at your surgery ?

Xx


----------



## Hope39

I'm happy to report that scan went perfect, little one was kicking around and hb still strong.

No idea again where the bleed came from 

x


----------



## Serenjay

Excellent news hope :D x


----------



## GingerPanda

So glad to hear, Hope!


----------



## Mississippi03

Serenjay said:


> Can you get advice over the phone from another Dr or call A&E and ask for some advice?
> 
> hope all is ok x




GingerPanda said:


> Mississippi, can you call your doctor's office? I definitely would! We have nurses on call to handle medical questions, and they can forward you to the on-duty doc if yours isn't available. They also have an after-hours phone line if you need to talk to the doctor or midwife on call.




Chrissi1981 said:


> Oh gosh I'd go for a scan at epau but I see you are not in the UK..
> 
> Can't you see another doctor at your surgery ?
> 
> Xx

My dr is very odd, ill call there and theyll tell me to call the mother risk hotline. They dont deal with pregnancy.. Which is why im seein a midwife. Byt because to orrows my first appt, they wont give advice. My option is emergency room or after hours clinic. 

I havent been bleeding.. For the most part this weird pulse has subsided. I dont know.. I dont want to be crazy and show up to the hospital for every wee thing. 

Dh says i should wait it out til tomorrow.. My appts in 24 hours.. 

I think its my anxiety that makes it worse


----------



## Chrissi1981

Mississippi03 said:


> Serenjay said:
> 
> 
> Can you get advice over the phone from another Dr or call A&E and ask for some advice?
> 
> hope all is ok x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Mississippi, can you call your doctor's office? I definitely would! We have nurses on call to handle medical questions, and they can forward you to the on-duty doc if yours isn't available. They also have an after-hours phone line if you need to talk to the doctor or midwife on call.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissi1981 said:
> 
> 
> Oh gosh I'd go for a scan at epau but I see you are not in the UK..
> 
> Can't you see another doctor at your surgery ?
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> My dr is very odd, ill call there and theyll tell me to call the mother risk hotline. They dont deal with pregnancy.. Which is why im seein a midwife. Byt because to orrows my first appt, they wont give advice. My option is emergency room or after hours clinic.
> 
> I havent been bleeding.. For the most part this weird pulse has subsided. I dont know.. I dont want to be crazy and show up to the hospital for every wee thing.
> 
> Dh says i should wait it out til tomorrow.. My appts in 24 hours..
> 
> I think its my anxiety that makes it worseClick to expand...

Ok. I agree just wait till tomorrow. You aren't bleeding. Are your pulses more like twinges or pulls ? I get these more on the lower right...

Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

If I lived in Canada or the UK, I probably would have gone to the emergency room in if I were you. As it is, going to the ER here is at least $2000. But I'm a worry wart after all my losses. If you're not bleeding, you're probably good to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Dark_Star

I just wanted to check in here. I have been more active on the October Owls thread as some of you know, it's hard to keep up with two at once.

Despite 5 weeks of bleeding and spotting I saw my two healthy babies measuring 1 week ahead on Saturday, with matching heart rates of 174 :cloud9:


----------



## Lynny77

That's wonderful Darkstar!

I had a good scan today too. Baby measuring 6+5 and saw a heartbeat!


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> If I lived in Canada or the UK, I probably would have gone to the emergency room in if I were you. As it is, going to the ER here is at least $2000. But I'm a worry wart after all my losses. If you're not bleeding, you're probably good to wait until tomorrow.

Yes, we dont pay the fees.. But i could still go, wait hours, and theyll tell me to wait to see the midwife and not scan me.
I feel like if the mw cant find hb and doesnt offer me a scan.. Then ill probably go to the ER to cool my anxieties. I cant wait til 20 weeks to know if everything is ok or not.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Lynny77 said:


> That's wonderful Darkstar!
> 
> I had a good scan today too. Baby measuring 6+5 and saw a heartbeat!

This is fabulous !!! I'm so happy with all the good news today.

Dark star !! Wow two is crazy .. I was pregnant with twins before but I lost them very early on and knew I would after 1st scan measured them two weeks behind with weak heartbeats. Do you have any other children ?

Xx


----------



## Dark_Star

Chrissi1981 said:


> Lynny77 said:
> 
> 
> That's wonderful Darkstar!
> 
> I had a good scan today too. Baby measuring 6+5 and saw a heartbeat!
> 
> This is fabulous !!! I'm so happy with all the good news today.
> 
> Dark star !! Wow two is crazy .. I was pregnant with twins before but I lost them very early on and knew I would after 1st scan measured them two weeks behind with weak heartbeats. Do you have any other children ?
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Nope, these two will be my first! (and second :lol:)


----------



## Chrissi1981

Lynny77 said:


> That's wonderful Darkstar!
> 
> I had a good scan today too. Baby measuring 6+5 and saw a heartbeat!




Dark_Star said:


> Chrissi1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynny77 said:
> 
> 
> That's wonderful Darkstar!
> 
> I had a good scan today too. Baby measuring 6+5 and saw a heartbeat!
> 
> This is fabulous !!! I'm so happy with all the good news today.
> 
> Dark star !! Wow two is crazy .. I was pregnant with twins before but I lost them very early on and knew I would after 1st scan measured them two weeks behind with weak heartbeats. Do you have any other children ?
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Nope, these two will be my first! (and second :lol:)Click to expand...

Hahaha


----------



## GingerPanda

Dark_Star, I manage both threads, so yeah it's hard to keep up! :haha:


----------



## carebear1981

Had my 12 week scan today!! (at 11+4) Everything looks good and NT measured 1 mm, which is good!!! So happy!!! :thumbup: :cloud9: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150311_090822.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20150311_091020.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Chrissi1981

carebear1981 said:


> Had my 12 week scan today!! (at 11+4) Everything looks good and NT measured 1 mm, which is good!!! So happy!!! :thumbup: :cloud9: :happydance:

Great pics hun !! It's so exciting isn't it :hugs:


----------



## Serenjay

Excellent news Carebear.. what a beautiful Baby you have there x


----------



## Chrissi1981

Serenjay said:


> Excellent news Carebear.. what a beautiful Baby you have there x

When's your next scan hun ? X


----------



## Chrissi1981

Also GingerPanda could you get the heartbeat rate up on your sonoline. I've found the heartbeat again today but still cannot get the rate. Maybe I need to wait a couple of weeks for this ? 

Xx


----------



## Serenjay

My next scan is Thursday 26th march I will be 12 weeks 6 days :)

I gave in and ordered a flaming gadget to hear baby!! :( I was reading you all hearing baba and it got to me as I am here ill with nothing else to think about (watched so much on Netflix and amazon prime)

I have a meeting with my boss on 20th because of my long term sickness... when they were explaining over the phone I had to hang up to vomit.. does anyone else find that talking makes you vomit?


----------



## Dark_Star

Carebear, Gorgeous little baby! Such a clear scan!


----------



## Nanaki

Hi ladies! 

I had bad afternoon at the clinic! Grrr! Due to an interperter called the clinic to say they r ill and the clinic straight away find other interpreter to come for me! I had my mum with me! 

We went in for the scan at 1.30pm and I was worried about everything! Lol they asked when my last period was and I replied 2nd Jan and they thought before than that and though I am 18 weeks!! Lol! I said no way I am only 9 weeks and half ish! She scanned me and there is a HB!!! :cloud9::cloud9: asked to come back in 12 weeks scan again - I am still early lol! 

So here is the pic - not brilliant I think but still there is a baby!  

The interpreter turned up for consultant appt and we waited for the consultant to call out but the nurse handed me the pregnancy files and a letter to come back and I told them we were waiting for the consultant and the nurse said we don't need to see them Cuz I am early but lucky that the consultant overheard us and asked me to hand my pregnancy files and told us to follow him lol! To have a small chat what to do next when I have another scan and they will start on growth chart due to both boys birth weight so much different. 

My mum was angry! Oops! Lol 

Hope you ladies are well? Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GingerPanda

Chrissi1981 said:


> Also GingerPanda could you get the heartbeat rate up on your sonoline. I've found the heartbeat again today but still cannot get the rate. Maybe I need to wait a couple of weeks for this ?
> 
> Xx

I can get the heartbeat, but I can never get the correct heartrate to show up on the Sonoline. I just manually calculate it.


Nanaki, I'm glad everything went well!


----------



## Serenjay

Nanaki beautiful scan... nightmare about interpreter.. I have done level 2 BSL its a wonderful language and now I get stopped quite often for a chat with people I have met along the way.. bit difficult when you're out having a meal with OH or a broken arm (which happened to me quite a bit). I just got to learn Welsh now and I can speak to most of the people in my town :D


----------



## Mississippi03

I keep playing with this doppler.. I find something, 2 different noises about two inches below my belly button nd slightly to the right.. Its not loud enough that it registers and im not fully convinced its not just my own hb lol but its all i can friggin find!


----------



## Dark_Star

I still have no luck with that darn Sonoline B. I don't know if it's because I have a tilted uterus or because I am about 20lb overweight with some belly fat. I know they're both beating though.

At my scan on Saturday, my tech had to push the probe hard against my belly button and angle it down to get twin B's heartbeat, but A's was down by my left hipbone. They're all over the place in there like little kids in a swimming pool!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Mississippi03 said:


> I keep playing with this doppler.. I find something, 2 different noises about two inches below my belly button nd slightly to the right.. Its not loud enough that it registers and im not fully convinced its not just my own hb lol but its all i can friggin find!

My baby is right down near my pubic bone. Have you tried down there ? Slightly to the right xx


----------



## Mississippi03

Chrissi1981 said:


> Mississippi03 said:
> 
> 
> I keep playing with this doppler.. I find something, 2 different noises about two inches below my belly button nd slightly to the right.. Its not loud enough that it registers and im not fully convinced its not just my own hb lol but its all i can friggin find!
> 
> My baby is right down near my pubic bone. Have you tried down there ? Slightly to the right xxClick to expand...

Nothing by my pubic bone! If i go near my hip bone on either side i can pick up something but i know those are arteries.. And theres only one babe lol so it wouldnt make sense


----------



## GingerPanda

Mississippi, mine is above my pubic bone too. Usually a bit to the left. Does the noise you here sound like wooshing, or like a fast little "chuck chuck chuck"? Want me to attach a recording of my baby's heartbeat on the Sonoline so you can see if it sounds like what you're finding?


Dark_Star, I'm 50lbs overweight, and I can find it. It might just be your uterus. Either way, I'm glad you're not worried.


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> Mississippi, mine is above my pubic bone too. Usually a bit to the left. Does the noise you here sound like wooshing, or like a fast little "chuck chuck chuck"? Want me to attach a recording of my baby's heartbeat on the Sonoline so you can see if it sounds like what you're finding?
> 
> 
> Dark_Star, I'm 50lbs overweight, and I can find it. It might just be your uterus. Either way, I'm glad you're not worried.

The faint ones im finding in the middle, i find both.. But i think its just my hb


----------



## bexbaby

When did you all tell your friends you where pregnant? With my first baby I told everyone when I was around 8 weeks, but with me having 2 losses now I'm a little scared on when to tell. But I just feel like I can't hold it in any longer!! &#55357;&#56842; and now as I've had my scans an everything is fine I feel like I want to tell the world and shout it out haha! (I'm currently 9 weeks +2 days) xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

I would try to find out how many BPM that "chuck" noise is. The only thing I've found that sounds like that is baby. Even my own heartbeat sounds like a wooshing noise. If it's more than 120 BPM and doesn't sound like wooshing, it's probably LO. There's a video on YouTube that explains all the different sounds.



Bex, we told MIL at 7w3d in my first pregnancy, baby stopped growing at 8w1d. We told a good friend of ours at 6 weeks with our second pregnancy, and I started bleeding like two hours later. Baby stopped growing the next day. We are understandably afraid to share our news with this third pregnancy! But this is the farthest we've ever made it, and I'm on treatment for newly discovered hypothyroidism. So we're pretty hopeful we can share the news after 12 weeks!

I think you should share whenever you and your partner are ready. :)


----------



## Serenjay

my vomiting has stopped girls.. im freaking out :cry:


----------



## GingerPanda

Serenjay, LOTS of women start feeling better about this time. Placenta is kicking in and taking over a lot of the work that was so hard on your body. Your hormone levels also start to drop around this time, which also helps you feel better. Seeing a healthy heartbeat and baby after 10 weeks puts your risk of miscarriage at about 1 in 100 (that's 1%!). Take deep slow breaths, hon. Freaking out it's not good for the LO growing in your tummy. We're so close to 2nd tri!

My sickness is getting a lot better too!


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks GP... im just so freaked out because of all the losses... this is my last ever pregnancy.. and I really am trying not to stress :cry: xx


----------



## GingerPanda

I've had nothing but loses before this one, no kids, so I understand freaking out. It's normal, but I always have to calm myself. I don't want to give the LO an adrenaline rush! ;)

I say get yourself a scan if it will help you not freak out. But it is totally normal for symptoms to decrease at this time. Yesterday, I painted my kitchen floor and stink in vomit. Today, I feel perfectly normal.


----------



## Dark_Star

I've never even vomited once this pregnancy, and I'm double pregnant. It's odd, my last one I was very sick, but that one was unsuccessful.

Sometimes when I'm not sure I give my boobs a squeeze and yep. OW! Still pregnant. :lol:


----------



## Chrissi1981

This morning I felt good, then exceptionally tired and now I'm buzzing. I'm 11 weeks tomorrow ... Cannot wait for more energy, warmer weather and sunshine. 

Last time I used the Doppler this morning baby still there. No ms for me. Don't freak out too much. Symptoms fluctuate an awful lot and my midwife told me it's an indication of nothing. 

The heartbeat is so so fast. It cannot be mistaken for your own. I have an anteverted uterus so I don't know if that makes it easier to find. For me in the morning I can find it easily. But a slight movement and it's gone again. I'm also fairly skinny maybe that helps being earlier on and hearing it. Don't know. I'm sure everything is fine though 

Xxx


----------



## JennaSmith

Hi guys just thought I'd Pop by to say hi.
I'm feeling very tired and a sickly today not been sick this time.
Hope your all well xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Well, I've just started vomiting bile.... Nurse thinks I've got a bowel obstruction from being so constipated. :(


----------



## JennaSmith

GingerPanda said:


> Well, I've just started vomiting bile.... Nurse thinks I've got a bowel obstruction from being so constipated. :(


Not nice I had that with my son! Hope your feeling better soon xx


----------



## Serenjay

GP that happened to me last yr I ended up getting taken into hospital and having a telling off for not going to loo for 11 days... they gave me a big enema and put it this way..they said they have not seen that much before so I must of been blocked.. they say it can be dangerous and not to let myself go that far again.. Hence I take microlax now.. I increased my fibre a lot more since then and it does help slightly and I have always drank lots of water.. it was my painkillers that caused my problem.. it can also make you vomit lots and have headaches.. I use microlax every 3 days now to help it a little. But it wouldnt of touched me last yr I needed nuclear strength and fluid size

Are they doing anything?

Im having my scan at 7.55 to put my mind at rest and doppler be here monday im so stressed..


----------



## JennaSmith

Im having my scan at 7.55 to put my mind at rest and doppler be here monday im so stressed..[/QUOTE]

Fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## GingerPanda

Yikes! I'm hoping they don't need to do an enema! Not at the doctor's at least! I'd be find with doing one at home...

Doctor said enemas are a last resort during pregnancy.



Good luck, Serenjay!


----------



## Serenjay

Im being sick but not as much and as violently as I have been... 

Honestly.. Enema sounds awful.. and the pain it caused for a few moments once it was doing its job made me faint.. I was on a commode in A&E and my BP crashed as it was so much so quick.. I came around to being held on it by nurses.. I then had to lay on the bed and I slept for around 4.5hours... my bp was through the floor.. they said it was the bodys way of dealing with the shock.. and how dangerous it was to allow ourselves to go so long... I would take anything that they offer you.. if you have a blockage you will feel rough for a few moments/hours but you jump up feeling 10 stone lighter and you are able to drink and eat without feeling full and bloated after 2 mouthfuls, Good luck! :) xx


----------



## Hope39

bexbaby said:


> When did you all tell your friends you where pregnant? With my first baby I told everyone when I was around 8 weeks, but with me having 2 losses now I'm a little scared on when to tell. But I just feel like I can't hold it in any longer!! &#65533;&#65533; and now as I've had my scans an everything is fine I feel like I want to tell the world and shout it out haha! (I'm currently 9 weeks +2 days) xxx

I be telling some of mine after 20w scan, for the friends that see me in person before will probably guess x


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> Well, I've just started vomiting bile.... Nurse thinks I've got a bowel obstruction from being so constipated. :(

Hope thats not the case and you feel better soon girl


----------



## Serenjay

Girls im back...

Baby is perfect... it measured 11 weeks 4 days... and jumped around.. perfect loud heartbeat... I feel so much more relaxed and she only charged us £33.. the picture isnt the best..its not the best quality scanning machine.. xx
 



Attached Files:







BABY10+6.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dark_Star

Great scan! I told you it was just the morning sickness subsiding. Now relax and enjoy your feeling a bit better.


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Dark Star... want to know the funny thing? as soon as I walked back in the house I had a bad vomiting fit.. lol


----------



## Chrissi1981

Serenjay said:


> Girls im back...
> 
> Baby is perfect... it measured 11 weeks 4 days... and jumped around.. perfect loud heartbeat... I feel so much more relaxed and she only charged us £33.. the picture isnt the best..its not the best quality scanning machine.. xx

This is great and you are measuring ahead now ?!

Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Hubs is supportive of me getting a private 12 week scan! I haven't scheduled it yet, but I'm excited!


----------



## Serenjay

Yes Chrissi measuring 4 days ahead.. im 11 weeks today but measuring 11+5 xx 

GP thats amazing!! woo hoo! xx


----------



## GingerPanda

So, I called a place called StorkVision here. They don't normally do ultrasounds at 12 weeks, but the guy said they'd make an exception for me so I wouldn't have to drive 45 minutes away.

They offered me a 10 minute 2D ultrasound, 6 prints, a DVD of the scan, and a CD of all the images for $99. It's scheduled for 11:30 EST next Saturday, the 21st!

Hubs doesn't know yet. :haha:


----------



## Serenjay

How exciting!!! woo hoo!!! x


----------



## Dark_Star

Great news!
The doctor went over the results of the scan I had last week and BOTH OF MY SCH'S HAVE HEALED!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

So despite bleeding and spotting for 5 weeks everything had healed without turning into a miscarriage, and both babies are well.


----------



## carebear1981

That's wonderful news darkstar!!

Congrats on booking a scan gingerpanda! Hope the week flies by and the 21st comes quickly!


----------



## GingerPanda

Dark Star, I'm so thrilled for you! Congrats! :happydance:



I just hit 11 weeks! Lime week! So exciting! I've never made it anywhere near this far!


----------



## Mississippi03

Ahhhhhhh I found babes heart beat this morning.... Soooo relieved and happy


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, Mississippi!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on lime week! Its exciting these new fruits!! I just hit plum!!! Every new fruit is awesome. So happy things are going well although I did have a stomach bug yesterday and couldn't keep a thing down, not even water. I smell the omelette my husband is cooking and it's making my mouth water. Hope I can keep food down today! Also feeling some pains in my lower belly. Hoping it's growing pains... or hunger pains


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope you're able to eat something!


----------



## Serenjay

my doppler arrived.. cant hear anything except mine.. not worried..

Im also a lime.. exciting!! :D


----------



## Mississippi03

Since im feeling more optimistic after finding the hb lol i posted a poll to my journal for gender votes if anyone is interested!


----------



## Chrissi1981

It takes time to find the heartbeat. You will find it soon. I'm a lime too, feeling so stuffed I've eaten so much this weekend whilst being at my parents place. My Grandma visits tomorrow for Mother's Day they will all find it odd I'm not drinking wine. 3 more weeks till 2nd trimester :happydance:


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on reaching limes all!! 

I'm feeling sooo much better. Definitely a 24-hr bug.


----------



## MrsBaker1323

Hey ladies,
I went in for an early scan just to find out that i needed nausea medication lol but my little baby has a great heartbeat and actually measures one day ahead of schedule. So my new due date is oct. 27th. I go again monday for my eight week scan. For now everything is moving along just fine besides the nausea which still hasnt subsided any. Any ladies having that problem? And what did you take to help?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GingerPanda

Did they really change your due date over one day? Medical literature says the due date shouldn't be changed unless measurements are a week out in either direction. It's common for babies to measure a few days ahead or behind at this stage. They're so little, they're hard to measure. Congrats on a great scan, though! :happydance:


Happy Mother's Day to all the UK ladies, whether this is your first or seventh!


----------



## bexbaby

I've got my booking in appointment this week, :) very excited! Feels like this pregnancy is flying by im already 10 weeks! Can't wait for my 12 week scan to show my little boy his new brother or sister and daddy his new daughter or son! :) xxx


----------



## floridamomma

I pulled out the Doppler today. I'm 8+1. Didn't find the hb but we think we heard it a time or teo


----------



## Serenjay

my doppler is useless I cant seem to find hb

Im suffering with HG and vomiting over 15 times a day sometimes over 30 times a day. Im on Cylizine and Ondasatron but neither stop nausea or vomiting but it does help reduce it a bit. If you have mainly nausea try some pressure wrist bands or ginger products? im finding Water..ice..lime or Water and Lemon nice to drink. and sweets.. im not normally a sweet person but wham bars and sour sweets are nice.


----------



## JennaSmith

Hi everyone!
We have got to that crucial week were everything went wrong last time so hoping this week zooms by.
How are you all?


----------



## Hope39

Im ok Jenna, managed to get through yesterday ok. 

My OH wrote me a poem/made a card from Isaac (my angel), i underestimated my man..........

The day you kissed an Angel
Was the day you thought I'd died
I didn't die though Mummy
I grew'd some wings and flied

It meant I can be with you
Every single day
To watch and look over you 
In a very special way 

Some mummies are given Angels 
And I wish that you could see
Just how special you really are 
To have someone like me

I am with you mummy 
Please hear me when I say 
You will see me in the robins 
I send you every day 

You will feel me in every heartbeat 
And every smile that grows
I am always with you mummy
As every Angel knows 

You will hear me in the birdsong 
And see me flying high 
Although I'm not beside you 
There is no need to cry 

I am the warmth of the summer breeze 
The rustle of the trees
I am the crashing of the waves 
The whisper in the breeze 

You will see me in the snowdrops 
And the autumn leaves that fall
I am always with you mummy
I never left at all

Isaac Lucas xx

He designed lots of little pictures too and made the card out of vinyl art :( xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Well, now I'm a crying mess, and I was meant to be leaving for the grocery store!

What a BEAUTIFUL poem, Hope! For real! Your hubs has talent, it was gorgeous! And oh so right. He is with you.


----------



## Serenjay

Oh my!! Im a blubbering wreck!!!! :cry:

how beautiful xxx


----------



## carebear1981

Oh crap... crying at work... oh well, at least they know I'm pregnant... 
What a beautiful poem!!


----------



## Hope39

It's pretty amazing, has me in tears everytime I read it x


----------



## GingerPanda

I have a friend on here who just lost her little boy at 21 weeks. I think it would bring her a lot of comfort too. Do you follow Squig by any chance?


----------



## Hope39

I know Squig GP, she was on the Rmc thread with me xx I've not seen her journal pop up for a while though (maybe i unsubscribed by accident ). I go have a look x


----------



## Mississippi03

Hope thats a beautiful poem.. You are lucky to have such a great hubby!


----------



## NDH

So beautiful <3


----------



## JennaSmith

Oh Hope that is an amazing poem. Xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

GingerPanda said:


> I have a friend on here who just lost her little boy at 21 weeks. I think it would bring her a lot of comfort too. Do you follow Squig by any chance?

Oh no did she that's awful. I remember squig from mama bears TTC group last year. &#128542; hope she can find the exact reason why she lost her baby so late...

Xxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

NDH said:


> So beautiful <3

How you doing hun... Love to hear more about your birth plan. I too want a home birth. Pm me !! Xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Chrissi, he had IUGR. That's all I really know.


Listened to baby's HB this morning! Was on the left. Then there was a little rustling noise and a woosh, and it zoomed away! Found it again on the right by the placenta. Little turd swam away from me! :haha:


----------



## NDH

PMd you Chrissi. More than happy to answer any questions I can :)


----------



## amielh

Hey ladies

Hope you don't mind if I join....

Can't believe I'm sat here writing this but I'm 9 weeks today and I've just found out!! 

I miscarried in November last year and had my first period on xmas day (typical)! I had my second in January and then was over a week late in February but, I then had a bleed all be it a very small and very very light one but assumed it was a period. It wasn't...! I then went on and had excruciating pains this week and my OH joked maybe your pregnant! When I tested it was positive but the dates didn't match up. 3+ weeks since conception?? The doctor last night referred me to the early scan unit again. This morning they told me they were concerned it being an ectopic because of the pains on my left side but... Scan confirmed all ok and I have a little heartbeat ticking away at 9 weeks! Eekkkk!! 

Due 23rd October!!


----------



## Chrissi1981

amielh said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I join....
> 
> Can't believe I'm sat here writing this but I'm 9 weeks today and I've just found out!!
> 
> I miscarried in November last year and had my first period on xmas day (typical)! I had my second in January and then was over a week late in February but, I then had a bleed all be it a very small and very very light one but assumed it was a period. It wasn't...! I then went on and had excruciating pains this week and my OH joked maybe your pregnant! When I tested it was positive but the dates didn't match up. 3+ weeks since conception?? The doctor last night referred me to the early scan unit again. This morning they told me they were concerned it being an ectopic because of the pains on my left side but... Scan confirmed all ok and I have a little heartbeat ticking away at 9 weeks! Eekkkk!!
> 
> Due 23rd October!!

Welcome lovely! Wow what a complete surprise. But exciting news. Hehe I've been cramping on and off this week I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow. I'm so looking forward to getting out of this trimester. Been here three times now but hopefully this is the one !!

I guess you've been feeling well other than the pains then ?

Xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

What a surprise! Welcome! :happydance:

I wish I'd gotten to skip a month of knowing I was pregnant! This has been dragging like crazy! :haha:


----------



## Mississippi03

Lol thats what i was thinking gp, how nice to skip a month lol. Congrats girl


----------



## NDH

Congrats Amielh! Was your angel a June bug too as your name seems familiar and I also miscarried in November :hugs:

I also have a similar rainbow pregnancy story, though I found out a bit before 7 weeks (after a completely normal period I thought was a chemical). How exciting to get to bypass the most stressful weeks of being PAL :flower:


----------



## Mississippi03

Are you guys as exhausted as I am? 

I sleep for 8-10 hours at night, usually pull off a 2.5 hour nap after work then its only a few hours before bedtime again. Yet im sitting here yawning and all i want to do is crawl back in bed.

How do you deal with this? I really hope it lets up in second tri


----------



## amielh

Chrissi1981 said:


> amielh said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I join....
> 
> Can't believe I'm sat here writing this but I'm 9 weeks today and I've just found out!!
> 
> I miscarried in November last year and had my first period on xmas day (typical)! I had my second in January and then was over a week late in February but, I then had a bleed all be it a very small and very very light one but assumed it was a period. It wasn't...! I then went on and had excruciating pains this week and my OH joked maybe your pregnant! When I tested it was positive but the dates didn't match up. 3+ weeks since conception?? The doctor last night referred me to the early scan unit again. This morning they told me they were concerned it being an ectopic because of the pains on my left side but... Scan confirmed all ok and I have a little heartbeat ticking away at 9 weeks! Eekkkk!!
> 
> Due 23rd October!!
> 
> Welcome lovely! Wow what a complete surprise. But exciting news. Hehe I've been cramping on and off this week I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow. I'm so looking forward to getting out of this trimester. Been here three times now but hopefully this is the one !!
> 
> I guess you've been feeling well other than the pains then ?
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Thanks ladies..

It's actually been quite the opposite. I've been ill with aches, coughs and colds since the middle of Feb! It seems I have a lingering cold and sore throat that won't shift and complete exhaustion. I've even had tummy pains but because I've been ill I guessed it was that! Oh how I was wrong. With the bleed it didn't occur to me I may have been pregnant as I thought that was a period. 

I do feel exhausted I'm in bed by 9.30 which is very unusual and will usually go 9-10 hours on my days off. Feel like I always need sleep!

NDH my angel would have been due July 8th.


----------



## Serenjay

Welcome Amie, congratulations. I also wish I found out at 9 weeks, I found out 8dpo lol

Hi Girls.... im 12 weeks today..woohoo!! im so excited and still nervous, never thought I would get this far. 

I have my scan next Thursday. 

Hope everyone is ok :) x


----------



## Serenjay

When is the 2nd trimester?


----------



## Mississippi03

Serenjay said:


> When is the 2nd trimester?

Depends where you look. 
Most say the start of week 13. Bnb says start of week 14.


----------



## GingerPanda

And my doctor's office considers it 12 weeks. I think they split it like that because the risk for miscarriage does way down, rather than it officially being a third of the pregnancy.


----------



## Serenjay

So im kinda in 2nd trimester then LOL.


----------



## Mississippi03

Lol im considering myself 2nd tri at the start of week 13!


----------



## Nanaki

Hi ladies hope you all r doing good? 

I am down with tickly and dry cough and its sooooo annoying I couldnt go sleep normally!!! Any tips with that?! I had one really bad headaches (possibly migraine) as I was throwing up once when it was out of blue! I got a feeling it could be a migraine attack I had this afternoon. 

Roll on 12 weeks scan on 1st April and I will have a friend with me for support. :-D really hope the baby is ok!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## amielh

Migraines are awful, I suffer with them. Can you take anything for them whilst pregnant as I always find normal paracetamol doesn't touch them.

Have any of you ladies had any early scans?


----------



## Hope39

Hi amielh

I've had scans at 6.5w, 7.5w, 9w, and 10w 

Mainly due to my history xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Amileh, unfortunately it seems there's not really anything good you can take for your migraines. Try having a glass of water and taking a nap if you can. It sucks, I know. :(

I had a scan at 7w4d. I'm having another today at 12 weeks.


----------



## Dark_Star

You can try 1 cup of coffee or a can of caffeinated cola for your migraine. Caffeine under 200mg is safe and is shown to help migraines in some.


----------



## JennaSmith

Nanaki said:


> Hi ladies hope you all r doing good?
> 
> I am down with tickly and dry cough and its sooooo annoying I couldnt go sleep normally!!! Any tips with that?! I had one really bad headaches (possibly migraine) as I was throwing up once when it was out of blue! I got a feeling it could be a migraine attack I had this afternoon.
> 
> Roll on 12 weeks scan on 1st April and I will have a friend with me for support. :-D really hope the baby is ok!!!
> 
> Xxxx


We have our 12 week scan then too but I'll be 12 weeks. I can't wait in so nervous but bet excited to see baby again too xx


----------



## JennaSmith

GingerPanda said:


> Amileh, unfortunately it seems there's not really anything good you can take for your migraines. Try having a glass of water and taking a nap if you can. It sucks, I know. :(
> 
> I had a scan at 7w4d. I'm having another today at 12 weeks.

How was your scan hun xx


----------



## GingerPanda

It was awesome! I have a video. :cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsXLliNXyoE


----------



## Chrissi1981

GingerPanda said:


> It was awesome! I have a video. :cloud9:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsXLliNXyoE

Aw hun this is wonderful. I bet you are really relieved xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

So relieved! And impressed with our little ninja. :haha:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hehe I would be too. I'm glad they cannot hear yet otherwise mine would have a headache after being at the six nations rugby game in Twickenham this afternoon. So happy England beat France !! Hubby not so pleased as he's French. :happydance:

Anyone else cramping more lately ? Night times seems to be the worst. I though I'd stopped having vivid dreams but they're back :cry:


----------



## NDH

Amielh you could try lavender oil (diffusing or applying it directly to your scalp). It can help alleviate migraine pain and is pregnancy safe. There are other EOs that can help too, but they are best avoided in pregnancy in women with a history of miscarriage.


----------



## JennaSmith

Awwww GingerPanda that's anazing! Can't wait for ours next week. Arranged for my friend to have children as its easter holidays so we can both go now. Can't wait to show them their baby brother or sister. X


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hi Ladies,

Had my scan today measuring 13 weeks 3 days. Baby looked fine. Was moving around like a crazy thing. Wanted to film it but the rules here forbid you to do so in the UK. Sucks.

Awfully quiet on here. I guess everyone is over on the other thread ?! xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Chrissi, congrats on a great scan! As for filming, rules forbid it here, too. That's why I went to the entertainment scan place. It's just for fun, the people aren't medically trained, just trained to use the machines. They made a DVD and a CD with a bunch of pictures, and gave us 6 print outs all for $99. Also gave us $25 off another scan if we want to come back at 16 weeks and find out the gender.


----------



## Dark_Star

My little rainbow twins are alive and wiggly! I've been bumped up another few days too!
 



Attached Files:







flpvipn.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GingerPanda

They're beautiful!


----------



## Dark_Star

What do you think about the genders GingerPanda? :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Hmmmmmmm....


Hard to tell. I feel like B might be a girl. Hard to get a feeling for A. I'm assuming they're fraternal?


----------



## Dark_Star

They appear fraternal but if they are the same gender they have a 30% chance of being identical (says my twins book). But they have had the same measurements within 1mm at every scan and their heartbeats are identical, or 2bpm apart.


----------



## GingerPanda

Are you going to have them DNA tested if they come out the same gender?


----------



## Dark_Star

Eventually yes, I think I have to pay out of pocket for that though.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah. If I was in your shoes, I would totally have to know if they were identical or fraternal. :haha:


----------



## Mississippi03

12+4
Any guesses on gender?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150326_105117.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm terrible at reading nubs and skulls, but that looks like it might be a boy to me. :D



I have an early gender scan scheduled for 16 weeks exactly! It's on April 18th. I made a ticker. I'm so excited!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Yay another good scan !! I have no idea ... I was looking for the nub yesterday but couldn't see anything. No clue with yours either ... I might find out the gender in two weeks arghhhhhh !!!


----------



## Hope39

Hi girls

Had my dating scan today and little one is fine, 12w 5d 

Such a massive relief to know it's little heart was still beating

X


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, Hope! :happydance:



We told MIL at lunch today. She had sent me a check for my birthday, and I thanked her again for it. I told her Id used the money to get some family portraits done, and that I'd burned some of my favorites onto a CD for her. I then gave her a CD with the video and some of the ultrasound pics on it, and on it I had written "Baby Stephenson, Due 10/3/15!"

At first, she just glanced at it and was like "Awwww, thank you! That's so sweet!" I laughed and was like "You didn't read it, did you?" And she gave me this look that said "No way." Then she read it and started crying and dancing in her seat. :haha:

She said she knew as soon as she saw me, but didn't want to say anything for fear of being wrong. She was also adamant that it's a boy, and referred to Hatchling as "he/him" the whole lunch. :cloud9:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Awwwwww how sweet. My MIL doesn't really show much she's quite reserved but my FIL cried lol. Haven't told my parents yet not till Easter weekend. So looking forward to everyone knowing ! Xx


----------



## carebear1981

Yay hope! That's great!

Awww... that's cute ur MIL is so happy. I've told everyone. All are ecstatic. Both my mom and his cried. First grandchild for both sets


----------



## GingerPanda

This will be the third grandchild on his side (first grandson, if it's a boy), and the sixth grandchild on my side. So not as special!

Hubs is 12 years older than his sister, so I was super looking forward to having the first grandchild in his family, but his tramp sister got knocked up a few days after turning 16. (That's not why she's a tramp. She's a sociopath who uses sex, and then babies, to trap men into being with her.)


Congrats on having the double first grandchild! So special! :cloud9:


----------



## Chrissi1981

bm11 said:


> Hi guys. I am Bella, I am due October 3. I lost a baby in August at 6 weeks and one last February at 14 weeks. This baby will be my second child. Fingers crossed that it all goes smoothly.
> 
> Nice to meet you all :flower:

Hi hun !!

Congratulations ... I lost 2 in a row as well I pray that this is your bring home baby. By the way we have the same due date wahoooooooo !!

Xx


----------



## Hope39

Hi bells

My due date is also 3/10/14 :)


----------



## Hope39

Gp - can you change my dd on front page to 3/10/15 pls


----------



## Hope39

bm11 said:


> Thanks guys, Yay for due date buddies! October 3 is also my Moms birthday so she's pretty excited about that :haha:

It's my official due date but I be delivering w/c 7th September 

Xx


----------



## Mississippi03

Ahhh tmi but im back to being plagued by the no bathroom bug.. I just want to go lol


----------



## Stacey_89

Hi ladies hope you have all been well :)
Morning sickness has passed for me so I'm feeling fab again!

Just had my scan, baby measures 13+2 but they have not changed my due date, so abit confused lol

Here's little bubs now!! Early gender scan booked :) :)

Anyone else booking an early gender scan?

https://i57.tinypic.com/14aa8ur.jpg


----------



## Hope39

Congrats Stacey 

I'm staying Team Yellow :)


----------



## bm11

I have a scan next week, they might be able to see the gender then. I'm still unsure about whether to find out or not but I'll probably end up finding out. I'm impatient when it comes to that! I planned on staying Team Yellow last time but I gave in.


----------



## Mississippi03

Most drs wont change your due date unless its more then a weeks difference from your first scan.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Yeah hun my baby was 6 days ahead last Friday but they kept my due date the same ... I find out gender next week ! But I had the blood test which I paid a fortune for !! So expensive here in the UK xxx


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats Stacey! I will find out at my ultrasound at the end of April... if baby cooperates. 
I felt baby move for the first time last night!!! :cloud9: it was unmistakable and I was laying down for bed keeping still. Tiny little nudges and fluttering!! Best feeling ever!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yep, what the other ladies said! It's standard accepted practice not to change due dates unless baby measures 7+ days earlier or later than the original EDD. Babies are not all the same, and some grow faster at certain times than others, some ultrasound machines/sonographers have error variances, and some babies are just plain bigger or smaller when they're born! It's not like any of us are likely to go on our due dates anyway! :haha:


Hope, I changed you, and I added in bm11! :)


My gender scan is in 2 weeks and 4 days! :happydance:


----------



## NDH

Please take me off the list GP. My baby was reabsorbed, nothing on ultrasound :cry:

Wishing you all healthy pregnancies with your rainbows.


----------



## carebear1981

I'm so sorry NDH :hugs: hope you get your rainbow soon


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so sorry, honey! I hope you get that beautiful rainbow soon! :hugs:


----------



## Stacey_89

So sorry :hugs: hope you catch that rainbow soon.
Xx


----------



## Stacey_89

Ah gotcha :)
So my dates stay the same,so would i say im 13 weeks today still or im 13+3?


----------



## carebear1981

Maybe leave it the same at 13 weeks. I measured 4 days ahead at my last scan but my doc didn't move the date. Now I just say I'm due sometime the end of September.


----------



## GingerPanda

You'd probably say "I'm 13 weeks, but baby is measuring a few days ahead right now."

It's pretty uncommon to give birth on your due date, even if you count and baby measures spot on with dates. Any time two weeks before to two weeks after is normal. So I wouldn't worry about a few days. :)


----------



## Chrissi1981

Oh NDH I'm truly sorry for this journey. Please do though get some things checked out it could be something so simple. Good luck honey and lots of love xx


----------



## Dark_Star

My dates have "officially" (on paper) been set forward twice. From the 16th (LMP) to the 8th, then from the 8th to the 2nd.


----------



## NDH

Thanks everyone. Yes Chrissy I hope its something simple. I see a naturopath on Wednesday but will also find out what investigations the Dr I've been seeing through this is able to pursue just to cover my bases.


----------



## bexbaby

Had my 12 week scan today and all was well :) we are so made up everything is coming along nicely. I had an edd of the 14th October 2015 but today at the scan they put me to the 10th October judging by the size of the baby. So I'm now 12 weeks 4 days. Although all my dates are circling the 14th that's going off my last period.. Blah blah blah. So I'm going on my dates. It makes me laugh the way they change it by adding a few days on or taking a few days off I don't know where they get it from haha, obviously they're the professionals and they're going by what the computer says but going by my own dates and how I worked out all my ovulation dates etc.... The 14th the day for me haha. And I'm pretty sure I remember when me and my partner did the deed &#128524; haha! But anyway, I hope everyone is well and all is good in all your pregnancies.

Sending my love :) xxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Bexbaby I'm so happy for you guys congratulations xxx


----------



## Nanaki

I am so sorry to hear about your loss, NDH!! 

I had a scan this afternoon and the baby is moving a lot and they put me a day ahead than original date. I am now due on 8th October. What do you think of which gender is this baby would be?? 

I am literally moving to 2nd Tri tomorrow!! Yay!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JennaSmith

Had my scan today baby is such a wriggler couldn't get a great pic and wouldn't let lady measure for ages. But eventually got measurement my EDD is now 8th October


----------



## Chrissi1981

Got my blood results back for Down Syndrome. My results were 1:2000 which they consider low risk (NHS) I'm relieved but also freaked out. I'm 34 this year I wonder if it has something to do with my age ? What are others thoughts ? 

Xx


----------



## Nanaki

Chrissi, i am 31 and refused to do blood test for downs considerably that I have 2 healthy boys. Also I know they does give false results sometimes that is the reason I don't do the test. 

I am looking for gender scan around my area but not yet sure which one.


----------



## Dark_Star

Actually Chrissi your results are very good. The average statistic for Downs syndrome in a 34 year old woman is 1 in 500. If your measurements and bloodwork brought you up to 1 in 2000 that's excellent. 

https://downsyndrome.about.com/od/diagnosingdownsyndrome/a/Matagechart.htm


----------



## Chrissi1981

Oh cool. My measurement was higher than I expected at 2.4mm but I've gone and had the harmony test done so should get results soon. With that I'll find out the sex it's all so exciting isn't it !! Xx


----------



## Hope39

They are mainly concern e when nuchal fold is between 2.9-3.5mm

I'm 38 and also refused the nt because by age would go against me dramatically and I don't want any more added stress

Xx


----------



## Dark_Star

I chose to get my NT measurements even though I am 36 and also at an increased risk. I would rather know and be prepared if one of my twins has a disability. They ended up being 1.5 for twin A and 1.6 for twin B which are in the normal range. I'm not sure what that makes my odds as I haven't got the blood tests back yet.


----------



## GingerPanda

I didn't get the NT because my doctor's office refuses to do them. Otherwise, I would have, even if I'm only 26.


----------



## JennaSmith

They couldnt measure our babies nt so booked me back for bloods but not sure whether I want it now


----------



## Chrissi1981

Ginger Panda that's crazy. I guess things work very differently in the States compared to the UK... 

I'm so happy dark star that your babes are doing so well xx


----------



## Mississippi03

I just got mine back and mine was 1 in 20,000 which is apparently the best negative they give. But im 27 and theres no history of genetic disorders in either mine or dhs families


----------



## cl59

Hi ladies 
Firstly congrats to all of you on your little rainbow beans :)
I've been on the ttc after a loss board but I think it's time to move over here. My edd is 31st oct so I'm probably quite far behind a lot of you at 9w6d.
This is my first baby and I had a mc in January at around 6w. This time I had a blood test (HCG at 7w was 93,000) and an us at 7w3d which was perfect and I saw the heartbeat so was very reassured. My symptoms haven't been too bad mainly tiredness, nausea, being emotional and sore bbs with some constipation/bloating and recently a bit of indigestion. 
I guess I'm on here because I'm feeling a bit worried. The last few days my nausea seems to be much better and I just generally feel less pregnant. Can't help being scared (my cousin saw the hb at 8w and then had a mmc which freaked me out). My 12 week scan isn't for 2 weeks. Looking for a bit of reassurance :)
Thank you!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Oh I just did a very blonde thing... Eek... Congratulations and welcome hun ! I worried around this time too. My symptoms subsided but then they came back at week 10 or just before. I ordered a sonoline Doppler around this time too for reassurance as I'd had two previous mc in a row. Wishing you the best of luck xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

cl59 said:


> Hi ladies
> Firstly congrats to all of you on your little rainbow beans :)
> I've been on the ttc after a loss board but I think it's time to move over here. My edd is 31st oct so I'm probably quite far behind a lot of you at 9w6d.
> This is my first baby and I had a mc in January at around 6w. This time I had a blood test (HCG at 7w was 93,000) and an us at 7w3d which was perfect and I saw the heartbeat so was very reassured. My symptoms haven't been too bad mainly tiredness, nausea, being emotional and sore bbs with some constipation/bloating and recently a bit of indigestion.
> I guess I'm on here because I'm feeling a bit worried. The last few days my nausea seems to be much better and I just generally feel less pregnant. Can't help being scared (my cousin saw the hb at 8w and then had a mmc which freaked me out). My 12 week scan isn't for 2 weeks. Looking for a bit of reassurance :)
> Thank you!


Welcome! I had two MMC before this one. One at 8 weeks and one at 6 weeks. So I was SUPER NERVOUS this time!

I ordered a doppler. It was an amazing comfort to be able to listen to the heartbeat when I was worried. I think I was able to pick it up around 10 weeks.

I was very sick for the first 12 weeks, then it just disappeared. Totally. Everything is fine. I actually had a listen to baby's heartbeat this morning. :)


----------



## Chrissi1981

Me too at ginger panda !


----------



## GingerPanda

Sending massive hugs to Lynny77. Fly high little one. :hugs: :angel:


----------



## Joeyzgirl

I've been stalking but haven't really posted. I haven't had a bit of morning sickness or any other symptoms for that matter, scared me at first, but I guess maybe I've earned an easy pregnancy. I'm thinking of changing doctors, because I'm even more high risk now that I ever have been and at my last appt. she only listened with doppler and didn't do an ultrasound, this is after saying at my first appt. that we would do one every visit. 
My son was born with a severe heart defect and died at 19 days old, so they are taking extra precautions at 20 weeks to see how this one's heart is developing and they are also having to watch me for a uterine rupture, since my uterus is so thin after 3 Csections and very big babies and only 6 months postpartum when I got pregnant. I'm terrified this time around. Rainbow baby pregnancies are very very hard.
I also have very low iron and have to have a tranfusion...


----------



## GingerPanda

I say if you're even a little bit uncomfortable and not feeling like she's keeping up to her promises, I would shop around for a more attentive doctor who is going to do every single thing they say they're going to do. You deserve that after everything you've been through.


----------



## Hope39

Another good scan for me today, growth is fine, fluid is fine, movement fine and placenta is no where near my c sect scar. Phew xx


----------



## Dark_Star

Hi Ladies,
I've been taking a bit of a break from the forums, some of the info here is upsetting to me.
All is well with me. I am definitely feeling movement from both babies. Baby A's heartbeat is on my left about 2 inches above my pubic bone and Baby B's heartbeat is all the way up about an inch right of my belly button now. My bump is getting huge!
 



Attached Files:







10428645_10153796175497814_7459787523017483530_n.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Chrissi1981

Dark_Star said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been taking a bit of a break from the forums, some of the info here is upsetting to me.
> All is well with me. I am definitely feeling movement from both babies. Baby A's heartbeat is on my left about 2 inches above my pubic bone and Baby B's heartbeat is all the way up about an inch right of my belly button now. My bump is getting huge!

Wow !!! Exciting I'm starting to show as well. Why you upset hun ?? About the birth ? Xx


----------



## Hope39

I wish I was only now starting to show, I'm huge for 14w5d x


----------



## Dark_Star

Chrissi1981 said:


> Wow !!! Exciting I'm starting to show as well. Why you upset hun ?? About the birth ? Xx

Not worried about a normal birth at all. I am mostly concerned about having premature babies, and all the other risks that go up dramatically with twins.


----------



## Mmmoreos

Hi ginger and lovely ladies. 

I've been lurking for a while, but too scared to sign up to the October club. I've had 5 mcs and this would be lucky 6th. I'm now in the 12th week and feeling a bit more hopeful. Had a scan and saw my bean. 

Hoping to join you all


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome! I haven't had that many losses, but I have had more than one, and this will be my first baby. I know how scary it is! You're in good company. :)

When is your due date?


----------



## Mmmoreos

Thanks for the welcome - it's 25/10


----------



## Hope39

Welcome mmmoreos! I've had 6 losses plus a neo natal loss so this is No8 for me.

I wish you all the best xx


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so relieved to finally be solidly in 2nd tri! I was starting to think I'd never make it this far. Some days I still can't believe it! I feel so lucky!

The day after tomorrow I find out if Hatchling is a boy or a girl! I think that will make it so much more real to me! Well, that and when I finally start feeling him or her move. Hopefully soon!


----------



## GingerPanda

Booting you?! Oh no! What for?


----------



## GingerPanda

That's silly! Some people just can't take the heat.

Lovely bump!

And I have not sung to the baby, but I have been listening to a lot of my favorite bands to try to indoctrinate Hatchling. :haha:


----------



## carebear1981

Hahaha. I've been singing along to the radio especially since I heard baby can hear my voice now. Also trying to instill some good music while I can ;)

That's silly they keep finding and booting you. Have you tried creating a new email address and signing up with that?

Am I going to get booted for suggesting that... :rofl:


----------



## carebear1981

<3 LOVE slash!! Saw him at an outdoor festival last year :)

Glad you and baby are ok. Sorry about your car :(


----------



## carebear1981

Hope you get that money back! My DH is the same. Everything fun has seemed to come off the list for summer activities :( no flight to see his family, no summer concerts... I'm surprised he agreed to visiting our friends trailer!


----------



## carebear1981

It's true! DH mentioned how if we see his family, we'll be so far from my family if we need a hospital but if we go to our friends trailer, there's a hospital near there and family will still be able to come if they have to :saywhat: I better not be delivering in July!


----------



## GingerPanda

https://s4.postimg.org/sxcib0gb1/16_weeks_1.jpg

https://s14.postimg.org/7kru6dadt/16_weeks_2_GIRL.jpg


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats GingerPanda!!!


----------



## Mmmoreos

Congrats! I'm excited to be able to sing to ours in a few weeks. Next milestone is finding out the gender - think it will be real then

Even had a cheeky look at prams


----------



## blueblue

Hi Ginger and everyone, 

I hope it's not too late to join in, have been pretty nervous about this pregnancy as I've had 4 early miscarriages and bleeding early this time around so didn't want to join too early on. We've had several scans showing everything is going well, it's been a very happy surprise. Just awaiting the NT results, the measurement was 1.3mm so hoping it's ok, although the age chart in the midwife's office (not sure why they put it up...) scared me quite a bit (I'm 34).

I'm 14 weeks, due 18th October x


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, blueblue! I'll add you in!


----------



## carebear1981

blueblue said:


> Hi Ginger and everyone,
> 
> I hope it's not too late to join in, have been pretty nervous about this pregnancy as I've had 4 early miscarriages and bleeding early this time around so didn't want to join too early on. We've had several scans showing everything is going well, it's been a very happy surprise. Just awaiting the NT results, the measurement was 1.3mm so hoping it's ok, although the age chart in the midwife's office (not sure why they put it up...) scared me quite a bit (I'm 34).
> 
> I'm 14 weeks, due 18th October x

Hi blue! 1.3mm is a great number! They get concerned when it's above 3mm I heard. I'm 34 as well with my first on the way and my NT measured 1.0 mm. Welcome to the group :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Unfortunately, I can't help with the NT measurements, as my doctor's office refuses to do any NT scans unless they think you might be high risk.


----------



## blueblue

Ginger & Carebear - thank you for the welcome :)


----------



## Mississippi03

​


blueblue said:


> Hi Ginger and everyone,
> 
> I hope it's not too late to join in, have been pretty nervous about this pregnancy as I've had 4 early miscarriages and bleeding early this time around so didn't want to join too early on. We've had several scans showing everything is going well, it's been a very happy surprise. Just awaiting the NT results, the measurement was 1.3mm so hoping it's ok, although the age chart in the midwife's office (not sure why they put it up...) scared me quite a bit (I'm 34).
> 
> I'm 14 weeks, due 18th October x

Your nt number is fine.. But they should also be doing a blood draw as a secondary


----------



## Chrissi1981

Blue blue that is perfect mine was 2.4 and still was considered low risk. I had the harmony test done too and all came back great. Relax hun &#128536; and congratulations. Xxx


----------



## blueblue

Mississippi & Chrissi - thank you :). They did a blood test too.


----------



## amielh

Hey ladies

Been a bit quiet but have been quietly stalking...

My DD has been changed to 20 Jan, had my scan a week last Monday and all seemed ok still waiting for my NT scan result but guessing as it's been a week and a half it should be low risk..

Another 2 weeks until I see my midwife and I'm suffering terribly with sciatica. Not sure if I'll last until my 20 week scan until I see our little bean again..


----------



## amielh

Here is our little bean at 13 weeks having a wave..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2


----------



## GingerPanda

amielh said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Been a bit quiet but have been quietly stalking...
> 
> My DD has been changed to 20 Jan, had my scan a week last Monday and all seemed ok still waiting for my NT scan result but guessing as it's been a week and a half it should be low risk..
> 
> Another 2 weeks until I see my midwife and I'm suffering terribly with sciatica. Not sure if I'll last until my 20 week scan until I see our little bean again..


Do you mean your due date has changed to the 20th of October, not January? I want to make sure I understand before I correct your entry on the first page. :)

I would agree, if they were worried about your NT result, they would have called by now. I hope your MW knows something to help with sciatica, but my research shows there's not a great deal that can be done, unfortunately. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## amielh

GingerPanda said:


> amielh said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Been a bit quiet but have been quietly stalking...
> 
> My DD has been changed to 20 Jan, had my scan a week last Monday and all seemed ok still waiting for my NT scan result but guessing as it's been a week and a half it should be low risk..
> 
> Another 2 weeks until I see my midwife and I'm suffering terribly with sciatica. Not sure if I'll last until my 20 week scan until I see our little bean again..
> 
> 
> Do you mean your due date has changed to the 20th of October, not January? I want to make sure I understand before I correct your entry on the first page. :)
> 
> I would agree, if they were worried about your NT result, they would have called by now. I hope your MW knows something to help with sciatica, but my research shows there's not a great deal that can be done, unfortunately. I hope you feel better soon!Click to expand...

Oh yes haha sorry baby brain!! I meant 20 October..


----------



## blueblue

amielh said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Been a bit quiet but have been quietly stalking...
> 
> My DD has been changed to 20 Jan, had my scan a week last Monday and all seemed ok still waiting for my NT scan result but guessing as it's been a week and a half it should be low risk..
> 
> Another 2 weeks until I see my midwife and I'm suffering terribly with sciatica. Not sure if I'll last until my 20 week scan until I see our little bean again..

I think you would have heard about the NT scan by now if anything was wrong, hopefully you'll get a letter in the next couple of days to reassure you. 

Hope the midwife can suggest something for the sciatica so you feel better soon.

Lovely scan picture :)


----------



## blueblue

I got the NT results back after 5 days (it was supposed to be 7 working days for a phone call, or if low risk 14 working days for a letter), it's low risk so very relieved. Thank you for all your reassurance ladies, hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Stacey_89

GingerPanda said:


> https://s4.postimg.org/sxcib0gb1/16_weeks_1.jpg
> 
> https://s14.postimg.org/7kru6dadt/16_weeks_2_GIRL.jpg

Ah congratulations!! :) i have mine next friday. Too excited.
Hope everyone has been well :) and hello to the new members :wave:
Had MW yesterday and got blood results back from 12 week appoitment, i have O positive blood but with Anti M antibodies.....which is Apprently really rare with positive group blood. My levels were extremely low though just between negative and 1 so 0.something.
Will have them re done at 28 weeks. And OH had to have his blood took.


----------



## EmpireBiscuit

Hi ladies can I join:flower:

I'm 14 weeks tomorrow, EDD 24th October, PARL.

Been stalking a little but wasn't game to join another PAL birth club until I felt more secure in the pregnancy. Also because I'm later in October everyone else seems so far ahead of me!

We got the Harmony results last night, the best results possible <1:10,000:cloud9: best £475 I ever spent :winkwink:

NHS testing still waiting for results but now I feel like we're not in limbo anymore.

So I've only just told my parents last night, and starting to consider telling some friends (only my 2 friends who have also had recurrent losses knew until yesterday). My partner told his brother, that's it.

My boss is on holidays atm so won't be telling anyone from work for another 3 weeks.


----------



## carebear1981

:hi: empirebiscuit! Welcome and congrats!! 
I know how it feels to feel a little behind. I'm late September and love those girls but in my head they all seem so far ahead! So I flip between the two :)
Congrats on your great harmony result!


----------



## StarAngel

Can I put my name in for this? I ms my first pregnancy in Octobet 2014 and am due this October. I lost my first pregnancy at 13 weeks so was intensely anxious up until 13weeks this time... am 15 weeks today and all is looking great. still dont want to jinx it. Bring on October!


----------



## amielh

Welcome ladies..

Empire biscuit not everyone is ahead, I am not due until Oct 20th. 

Had my scan results today, low risk. Less than 1 in 1631 which is great although when I was pregnant with my first the results where even less (tens of thousand) from memory.. I guess age does play a part.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, new ladies! :wave:

StarAngel, what's your due day in October? :)


----------



## Chrissi1981

Welcome lovely ladies !! I had the harmony test and was quite expensive but much more reliable than the NHS &#128516;


----------



## EmpireBiscuit

Chrissi1981 said:


> Welcome lovely ladies !! I had the harmony test and was quite expensive but much more reliable than the NHS &#128516;

Money well spent Chrissi, I figured that I'd be quite anxious if the NHS score came back higher risk, so now I'm not even going to think about it :thumbup:

Though I'll probably find something else to stress on :haha::haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

I thought they started a new program where if your quad screen came back high, they gave you the Harmony test for free on the NHS?

But I'm in the US, so I don't know for sure. Some ladies were talking about it a few months back. It was supposed to start this month.


----------



## EmpireBiscuit

Ginger panda there is talk of it being introduced but I'm not sure when that will happen. 

Plus, each region of the UK has it's own health board with different practices (not just for pregnancy but other medical stuff).

Where I live in Glasgow there is only NT scan/bloods test offered on NHS around 12 weeks, and if that comes back high risk your only option is invasive testing CVS or amnio.


----------



## Nanaki

Hello ladies!! 

Sorry about my absent for a while!! 

Had a midwife appointment last thurs and everything is going good and I have felt the baby since 14 weeks and had heard a HB. I have decided to go ahead and book a gender scan in lichfield next Wed to find out what we are having.... I really hope it's a girl this time. Because different pregnancy to boys'. 

For those new members join us, welcome! 

Xxxx


----------



## blueblue

EmpireBiscuit / Amiel - congratulations on your test results.

Stacey - lovely scan pictures


----------



## Chrissi1981

Nanaki said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> Sorry about my absent for a while!!
> 
> Had a midwife appointment last thurs and everything is going good and I have felt the baby since 14 weeks and had heard a HB. I have decided to go ahead and book a gender scan in lichfield next Wed to find out what we are having.... I really hope it's a girl this time. Because different pregnancy to boys'.
> 
> For those new members join us, welcome!
> 
> Xxxx

Good luck honey lol small world though I'm from Lichfield !!


----------



## Nanaki

Went to the scan place in Lichfield and was so nervous about the gender scan! The lady who scanned me was so lovely and she goes through everything and measured some like head and legs etc. She goes to find what sex it is for me... I was so nervous because I already have 2 boys and my interpreter (I'd like to call her my friend anyway) told her what I have said. She smiles and show me the baby's potty shot and she had to make sure there is nothing to show as it's a GIRL - 3 lines!!!! :cloud9::cloud9: She's pretty confident it's a girl!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## amielh

Congrats Nanaki.. 

I have made an appointment for a gender scan next Wednesday. I'll be 16 weeks so hoping its not to early.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Yay !! Congratulations lovely lady xxx


----------



## blueblue

Congratulations x


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on team pink nanaki!!

I have my gender scan booked for may 4th :) I'll be 19 weeks and baby better cooperate! Had a doc appt yesterday and heart rate was 158 bpm and screening came back normal for chromosomal abnormalities :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats on joining team pink, Nanaki! That's great!

And congrats to everyone else who got good news!





Luci says "Good morning!"

https://s8.postimg.org/7u377q3ed/WP_20150430_07_13_29_Pro.jpg


----------



## Stacey_89

Had my scan this morning and we are team *PINK!!!*

Two little princesses in our life:cloud9: OH was a little disappointed at this is our last so he really wanted a boy, which I understand,most men would like a Son.

Here is our little girl smiling!!
https://i59.tinypic.com/mb38k0.jpg


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on team pink stacey!!


----------



## Stacey_89

Past few days iv been having these weird pains, there defiantly not cramps.
They feel tender, like as if my belly is bruised if that makes sense? And if I cough sneeze etc it's a sharp pain.

Anyone else have this? Iv been told it's just the usual growing pains and could be baby moving up..? I don't see a midwife till 28 weeks now but I have consultant on 12th may so I'll ask them x


----------



## carebear1981

That's possible that baby is moving up. I found mine moved up last week too and I was getting some pulling. 
I've felt flutters since 14 weeks and they are definitely higher in the last week... and becoming stronger...


----------



## blueblue

Congratulations Stacey!

I've been getting sharp pains rather than the bruised feeling, some in the uterus so think it may be stretching. Some are a bit lower in the lady region so I'm going to speak to the midwife to check all is ok.


----------



## Mississippi03

I have those sharp pains when i cough.. I hold my tummy if i know its coming. Its worse when im still lying in bed after my muscles have rested all night lol..

I have such a hard time understanding what things are in 3d scans lol until someone points it out. Very cool technology but my mind doesnt like them i guess lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Your 3D scan looks better than mine did. Lucina looked like Skeletor. LOL

Congrats on team pink!


----------



## Nanaki

Congrats Stacey for another pink!

Ginger, have you put up pink or blue next to our names on first page yet? Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

I haven't on this group because it's not as active. I have on the October Owls group. That one has a ton more members and is pretty much a full time job to keep updated.


----------



## carebear1981

I'm having a...

BOY!!!

So stoked. Baby was just chillin in there with his feet up :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150504_193809.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NDH

Hi ladies,
just popping in to say I'm pregnant again already and feeling quite confident that this is my rainbow :)
It was a very unexpected surprise as we were trying to avoid pregnancy for a couple of months (for the first time ever for us :haha:) to give my body a break after 3 losses in 6 months, but now the shock has worn off I'm letting myself get excited about this one :)

I hope everyone's pregnancies are going well.


----------



## GingerPanda

NDH said:


> Hi ladies,
> just popping in to say I'm pregnant again already and feeling quite confident that this is my rainbow :)
> It was a very unexpected surprise as we were trying to avoid pregnancy for a couple of months (for the first time ever for us :haha:) to give my body a break after 3 losses in 6 months, but now the shock has worn off I'm letting myself get excited about this one :)
> 
> I hope everyone's pregnancies are going well.

Yay yay yay! Wishing you all the best, honey! :happydance:


----------



## blueblue

carebear - congratulations

NDH - congratulations, I'm glad everything is going well :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

carebear1981 said:


> I'm having a...
> 
> BOY!!!
> 
> So stoked. Baby was just chillin in there with his feet up :rofl:

Congrats! :blue:!


----------



## Chrissi1981

carebear1981 said:


> I'm having a...
> 
> BOY!!!
> 
> So stoked. Baby was just chillin in there with his feet up :rofl:

Yay another little boy !! Congratulations hun. ! Xx

NDH I hope and pray that this is your rainbow hun. Lots of love to you xxxx


----------



## Nanaki

Congrats for a boy Carebear! 

Ohh hope it is your rainbow this time NDH!!! So you don't have to go through what you already been though! Hugs and pray for you! Xxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hi ladies !! How's everyone doing. I and twinkle toes are doing well. Feeling him move a lot. Nothing much happening other than my gums bleeding which is annoying as I never have problems with my teeth. 

Oh and maybe something else. Feels like I've been having a fair bit of you know extra loving which we haven't as I'm paranoid. Only once since conception. Is this normal ?! Xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Chrissi, pretty normal for those hormones to get you randy at this point. Enjoy! :haha:

I'm jealous you're feeling him so much! I've only felt Luci like three times, last time was over a week ago.



Our anatomy scan is in two hours! So nervous!


----------



## amazingLife

Hi ,for all those who were on progesterone oral or vaginal , till what week did you take it .Were there any sideeffects after stopping them .i was on 400 mg oral progesterone ,low dose heparin, duphaston and vaginal gel from week 5 till week 17. Its only after i switched to new doctor ,she told me to stop them in cold turkey.its been 5 days since i am off them.Good so far still feeling same .but still worried.having anatomy sacn next friday.
anybody?I am due october 17


----------



## GingerPanda

I was on vaginal progesterone suppositories and stopped taking them cold turkey at 12 weeks. Doc says it doesn't really do much if you take it orally.


----------



## amazingLife

GingerPanda said:


> I was on vaginal progesterone suppositories and stopped taking them cold turkey at 12 weeks. Doc says it doesn't really do much if you take it orally.

Did you have any side effects after stopping


----------



## GingerPanda

Nope, not at all. Other than I was suddenly able to poop regularly again, and my boobs weren't killing me. I was also less bloated, which was nice. So I didn't have the bad side effects of taking the progesterone anymore.


----------



## blueblue

Ginger - good luck for your scan today


----------



## GingerPanda

blueblue said:


> Ginger - good luck for your scan today

Thank you! We had it this morning. Our little girl is perfect! :)


https://s27.postimg.org/ts9g4q66b/WP_20150515_09_24_42_Pro.jpg


----------



## Chrissi1981

What a cutie so happy for you GP. Big love xxxx


----------



## carebear1981

Adorable GP. Nice clear pic!


----------



## blueblue

Congratulations Ginger! That's a great photo.


----------



## EmpireBiscuit

Great scan pic Ginger Panda!

AFM, just back from a long weekend in France :thumbup: weather lovely, saw lots of beautiful places, had some fantastic food and tried not to stress too much about food poisoning and the like :wacko: with limited success.

To look at things from a different pov, French ladies don't get told to avoid soft cheese or cured or rare meats, and to only limit their alcohol to 2 small glasses of wine a day :dohh: yet the French nation somehow manages to procreate :haha:

SO is keen to take a babymoon soon before I'm too pg to fly, but I have been on holiday twice this pregnancy (both booked before the BFP) and I find it a bit of a worry (eg germs, listeria etc). 

Anyone else feel these anxieties about travel?


----------



## Chrissi1981

Just had 20 week scan all is well! Woop thank you God / Universe ...

I'd be very cautious when traveling of what to eat.


----------



## GingerPanda

Glad everything is great, Chrissi!

EmpireBiscuit, I'm jealous you have the opportunity to travel! Hubs makes great money, but plane tickets are SO EXPENSIVE in the US. Forget about leaving the country. It costs $2000 per person just to fly to Europe and back, nothing else.

I wanted so badly to go to Japan. Oh well. Maybe when kiddo is big enough, we can all go.


----------



## EmpireBiscuit

Hey how's everyone doing :flower:

20 weeks tomorrow for me, and scan next week.

Felt the first movements 2 weeks ago, and since then periodically comforted by the movements, panic when I don't feel anything for a few hours. Stupid NHS midwife told me that once I felt them, I'd feel them all the time.

I now know this is crap :growlmad: 

Have a bit of a bump now, and have been searching fruitlessly for a pair of comfortable jeans :dohh:


----------



## blueblue

EmpireBiscuit said:


> Hey how's everyone doing :flower:
> 
> 20 weeks tomorrow for me, and scan next week.
> 
> Felt the first movements 2 weeks ago, and since then periodically comforted by the movements, panic when I don't feel anything for a few hours. Stupid NHS midwife told me that once I felt them, I'd feel them all the time.
> 
> I now know this is crap :growlmad:
> 
> Have a bit of a bump now, and have been searching fruitlessly for a pair of comfortable jeans :dohh:

Hope your scan went well today.

You are right, the movements aren't constant, I have times been I can't feel them (I have an anterior placenta so will feel things less). Sorry the midwife scared you.

Jeans shopping is tough, I got some Primark underbump ones from Ebay (as primark don't stock them anymore), I hunted them down as they have a lovely soft bump band - some of the other makes had stiff bands which were too tight.


----------



## GingerPanda

I might need to get this soon. Strangers are starting to touch me without permission.

https://milkywaytshirts.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/650x/040ec09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/i/_/i_charge_10__to_touch_my_belly_20__if_the_baby_kicks_maternity_t-shirt_cool_pregnancy_tee_baby_announcement.jpg


----------



## EmpireBiscuit

LOL Ginger Panda only one person has dared touch mine (my Mum) not sure whether it's my intimidating personality or whether bump just isn't noticeable enough (unless I've had a big dinner) as yet :haha: but I'm sure that day is coming:haha:

BlueBlue cheers for the tip, I'll keep combing ebay what I'm looking for at the moment is skinny jeans (but not super skinny),but most pregnancy ones are bootleg :shrug: I now own 5 pairs of leggings :wacko: as well as a selection of jeans that I've worn once and didn't like. I wear dresses to work so that seems less of a hassle. Wish I could go to a shop and TRY ON some jeans, but there's really nowhere to do that here, all online. All the clicking and collecting and going home/trying on/returning is a bit of a task :nope:

Luckily (?) the weather has been so rubbish here I haven't needed summery stuff at all.

I'm about to drop £55 on a pair of Seraphine jeans, I will return with a review :winkwink:


----------



## Chrissi1981

EmpireBiscuit said:


> LOL Ginger Panda only one person has dared touch mine (my Mum) not sure whether it's my intimidating personality or whether bump just isn't noticeable enough (unless I've had a big dinner) as yet :haha: but I'm sure that day is coming:haha:
> 
> BlueBlue cheers for the tip, I'll keep combing ebay what I'm looking for at the moment is skinny jeans (but not super skinny),but most pregnancy ones are bootleg :shrug: I now own 5 pairs of leggings :wacko: as well as a selection of jeans that I've worn once and didn't like. I wear dresses to work so that seems less of a hassle. Wish I could go to a shop and TRY ON some jeans, but there's really nowhere to do that here, all online. All the clicking and collecting and going home/trying on/returning is a bit of a task :nope:
> 
> Luckily (?) the weather has been so rubbish here I haven't needed summery stuff at all.
> 
> I'm about to drop £55 on a pair of Seraphine jeans, I will return with a review :winkwink:

Do you live in the UK hun ? Uno qlo have stretchy jeggings for £14 I love mine. Also Primark have similar ones now as well...

Xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

I guess I'm lucky that the mall 10 minutes from my house has a Motherhood Maternity, as well as some other stores that also carry maternity clothes. I've been taking being able to try things on for granted, I think!


----------



## MrsBaker1323

Just found out friday im having a baby girl!!! Im so excited!!!


----------



## EmpireBiscuit

.
Do you live in the UK hun ? Uno qlo have stretchy jeggings for £14 I love mine. Also Primark have similar ones now as well...
Xxx[/QUOTE said:

> Yes I do slim pickings in real stores where I live, I will look for Uno qlo, thanks for tip!:flower:


----------



## blueblue

Mrs Baker - congratulations!

Online - H&M have maternity, but they seem to have less than when I last looked - some stores have in-store too. ASOS have a lot. Not many shops actually have maternity in store (i.e. New Look) and even online a lot of sizes are out of stock. I'm living in leggings too.


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Mrs Baker!


----------



## EmpireBiscuit

Ladies, I need to leave the group, found out the worst possible news at our 20w scan yesterday that our wee boy has slipped away from us:cry: no warning indications at all.

Going to be induced for stillbirth and really terrified.

Wishing you all the best for happy and healthy pregnancies


----------



## carebear1981

So so sorry for your loss empirebiscuit


----------



## GingerPanda

EmpireBiscuit, honey I'm so so so sorry! Heartbroken for you, I just can't imagine! :cry::hugs:<3


----------



## blueblue

Empire - I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Empire lovely my heart bleeds for you. This is so sad. I'm so sorry I wish I could hug you right now. 

Sending you lots of love and light beautiful xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stacey_89

Not been online for awhile but just noticed thia group is very quite now...
Hope everyone is well and all rainbows are growing beautifully:) xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Our little girl is measuring almost two weeks behind, but seems healthy otherwise. Her favorite hobbies appear to be sleeping, kicking me in the bladder, and headbutting me in the stomach hard enough to send stomach acid shooting up my throat into my nose. :haha:

Wouldn't trade it for anything, though. We're so excited to meet her!



Her nursery is slowly but surely coming along. It's painted, and I'm still in the process of putting all her furniture together. The glider we ordered actually just got delivered today, so I'll be having to put that together too!


----------



## Baby.Love12

I haven't been on in awhile hope everyone is doing good. Empire- I am very sorry to hear your news. My heart goes out to you and I hope you are doing ok. 

I am ready for the end! Anyone else?


----------



## Stacey_89

Yep im 32 weeks on tuesday and i feel like im ready to have this baby now lol. My daughter was a blissful pregnancy, this one has defiantly took its toll on me,i even woke up crying in bed this morning because im sick of not sleeping properly and waking up sore and stiff haha. 
Not long left now ladies,but why does it feel like such a long time still lol


----------



## Baby.Love12

It does feel like it's so far away! I have no idea why that is. Oh well hang in there. I'm off to the dr tomorrow so I'll update if there is any new news.


----------



## Stacey_89

Come on then ladies, let's see these bumps :)
Here's mine, will be 32 weeks tomorrow, I feel like I'm carrying low this time. I feel huge! Hubby thinks I won't make 40 weeks, says he's just got a feeling little miss might come early lol 

https://i59.tinypic.com/119o0pj.jpg

Aching all over! Iv also got carpal tunnel which is not nice at all!


----------



## Mississippi03

32+1
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Chrissi1981

Doing very well here. I am just over 32 weeks and start maternity 2nd September and cannot bloomin wait ! Baby boy is head down already and so happy ! He moves a lot and pokes a lot at night lol.

Yoga is keeping me flexible and hynobirthing is helping to stay relaxed and calm. I am so well prepared now for the birth I cannot wait till October ! 

Sending lots of love xx
 



Attached Files:







getPart.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## GingerPanda

Awww, your bumps are so lovely! I'm self-conscious about mine. It's small. She seems to be growing up into my torso (and giving me the WORST 24/7 heartburn) instead of out. My FH measurements are always on track, but she is measuring two weeks too small. And all anyone ever says is "Your belly is so small!"

The other day, two women said, "Oh, we didn't realize you were pregnant! We just thought you were puffy."


----------



## Baby.Love12

You guys have such round cute bumps. Mine doesn't look that big. I'm jealous. My measurements are also right on but my bump isn't that cute. I have to see 2 drs every week due to my gestational diabetes so next week is my first nst. Dr said she wouldn't schedule my c section until the week of October 2nd but I really do not think I will make it to 39 weeks. I hope not anyway. In fact once I hit 37 weeks I think I will do everything I can to induce labor. Lol.


----------



## Stacey_89

GingerPanda said:


> Awww, your bumps are so lovely! I'm self-conscious about mine. It's small. She seems to be growing up into my torso (and giving me the WORST 24/7 heartburn) instead of out. My FH measurements are always on track, but she is measuring two weeks too small. And all anyone ever says is "Your belly is so small!"
> 
> The other day, two women said, "Oh, we didn't realize you were pregnant! We just thought you were puffy."

This thread is so quite these days iv just noticed your signature!!!! Congrats momma &#128513; would love to hear the birth story x


----------



## blueblue

Congratulations Ginger :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Awww, thank you!

So, story time:



At 24 weeks, she started measuring smaller, but was still within normal size ranges. She floated around the 35th percentile for a while. Then, at 32 weeks, she dropped below the 10th percentile, and we were diagnosed with IUGR. They classed us as high risk, and I had to come in for monitoring twice a week for the rest of my pregnancy. On Tuesday, I came to the maternal fetal medicine center for a routine doppler/BPP ultrasound. One of my Doppler flows had a slight abnormality, and they sent me to the birthing center triage for an NST. While doing the NST, they took my blood pressure, and it was hiiiigh. They decided to admit me. I was 36+4, and the doctor came in and said they would be monitoring my blood pressure. She said they were hoping I could hold out until Friday (37 weeks), but that I was definitely having a baby this week.

My blood pressure didn't go down. They diagnosed me with pre-eclampsia, and put me on a magnesium sulfate drip. They decided at this point, it was safer to take her out than keep her in.

I had to wait 8 hours from the last time I had eaten, so they wheeled me in to the operating room at about 9:55pm on Tuesday night for a c-section. The spinal block was super easy. Not painful to do at all! They strung up the sheet, brought in hubs, scrubbed me down, and got started.

Lucina Jade was born via c-section at 10:29pm, due to pre-e, IUGR, and breech. They told me after they pulled her out that I have a heart-shaped uterus, and that's why she couldn't flip head-down. She was 3lb 14oz and 17" long. Scored a 9/9 on her Apgar tests.

They had a hard time getting her to cry. She really didn't want to! They managed to get two good cries out of her before giving up. She had her eyes wide open, and she just wanted to look at her new world. She still doesn't cry much, and would rather look around at things. She's started to find her voice in the last day or two, though. Healthy, just small! She has a feeding tube now, just to help her get enough food to start putting on weight.



Hubs feeding her, totally in love:
https://s24.postimg.org/vnjihxk8l/WP_20150911_14_36_28_Rich.jpg


She is already our whole world.
https://s14.postimg.org/5q2d7pldd/WP_20150911_14_52_36_Rich.jpg


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats Ginger!! She's beautiful!!


----------



## blueblue

Ginger, she's beautiful :). I'm so happy for you, glad you are both ok. 

I'm measuring below the 10th centile for weight on my 34 week growth scan (I was measuring normally by the midwives), the doctor has said they will look at early delivery if her growth doesn't follow the curve.


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, ladies! :cloud9:




blueblue said:


> Ginger, she's beautiful :). I'm so happy for you, glad you are both ok.
> 
> I'm measuring below the 10th centile for weight on my 34 week growth scan (I was measuring normally by the midwives), the doctor has said they will look at early delivery if her growth doesn't follow the curve.

Luci was below the 3rd percentile at birth, so her IUGR got severe. But she is doing very well, so don't be scared!


----------



## blueblue

Thank you Ginger, hope you and Luci are doing well :)


----------



## Chrissi1981

Ginger she's adorbs. Oh there seem to have been many of your October owls that have popped already. I'm still waiting. Nothing happening here. No BH, no show zilch hmmm when will he arrive tick tick tick tick lol


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope he'll be here soon! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Stacey_89

Hi ladies :wave:
Hope everyone is well?

Well i had my beautiful princess on the 25th September at 4.43am :)
I was induced at 38+1 due to continuous reduced movement's. I had been in clinic 6 times to be checked over so they booked me in to be induced.
23rd September i had the propess inserted,had it in for 27hours and it did nothing.
So after that i was taken down to labour ward where my waters were broken and also put on a hormone drip to speed things up. 3 hours later my contractions started coming thick and fast!! They decided to pop a clip on babys head to monitor her heartbeat as i kept knocking the ctg pads of my bump as i was bending over the bed with my contractions. In the end i had 2 midwifes,1 senior midwife and a doctor all around me. Heartbeat kept dipping So They put a speculum in and scrapped babys head to get a tiny blood sample to measure her oxygen levels. Thankfully all turnd out fine and i went from 5cm dilated to 10cm dilated in 20mins and 10mins of pushing.
My baby girl weighed 8lb and 1/2 oz :)
She is now 8 days old and we are so in love with her! She sleeps great at the mintue so im feeling pretty good in myself.
Hubby has another 4 weeks of work and hes been a rock!! I do the night feeds and he gets up with the girl's does school run and sorts the baby out whilst i stay in bed abit longer :) 
So here is our princess.
Scarlett-Grace 
https://i61.tinypic.com/33xh3c7.jpghttps://i57.tinypic.com/18p5zn.jpg

Not sure why my pics keep coming out side ways lol


----------



## GingerPanda

She's so cute! Congrats!


----------



## amielh

Congratulations girls on your beautiful rainbows..

I'm still here with just over a week to go. Had a couple of checks and late scans due to reduced movements but she is doing well, had my first stretch and sweep last Tuesday at 38 weeks and had a 'leak' followed by blood loss Wednesday morning but told nothing to worry about.

So anxious at the minute, I'm so close but still seems so far...


----------



## Chrissi1981

I thought I'd been on here and written that I had my baby boy Théodore on the 5th October. I'm so thrilled with how things went and so happy to have paid for independent midwives. My little one was born at home in the pool weighing in at 7lbs 15oz. Not sure how long I was in labour for lol in fact I don't even recall being in active labour ... All I can remember is transition and the ulmightey urge to go to the bathroom .... My midwives thought I was still in early labour given that I was offering cups of tea and biscuits at 2am &#128586; But upon examination they found I was fully dilated. I hardly had any surges. I and my hubby had to encourage them to come on lol they left us to it !! Was rather embarrassing that it got documented in the birth progress report but hey ho you gotta do what you gotta do to get those hormones flowing ... He came out easily, I never tore thank God !! And I was able to catch him... Everything I dreamed of.


----------



## MrsBB1323

Hi ladies! I must have lost track of time!! Being a new mother has me very busy! But I was induced September 29th due to preclampsia. She was born September 30th t 10:59am! Her name is khloe mashell Baker weighing in at 6lbs 2oz. She had to be readmitted a few days after we were released because she had jaundice but I'm happy to say we are doing great now!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151028_131037.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## amielh

My beautiful rainbow baby Freya Iris born 29 October at 5.21am weighing 8.7lbs :cloud9:

Woke up at 12 with contractions 10 minutes apart they quickly went to 5 minutes and then 3. I arrived at the hospital by 3.15 and Freya was born at 5.21.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Chrissi1981

MrsBB1323 said:


> Hi ladies! I must have lost track of time!! Being a new mother has me very busy! But I was induced September 29th due to preclampsia. She was born September 30th t 10:59am! Her name is khloe mashell Baker weighing in at 6lbs 2oz. She had to be readmitted a few days after we were released because she had jaundice but I'm happy to say we are doing great now!

Hey lovely just looking at this old thread ... are you expecting again ? I am too !! End of August ... If so congratulations!!!

Xx


----------

